# Pax starts crying because I wouldn't go 711



## Wardell Curry

So I pick up a young girl about early twenties from what I presume to be her dorm. Her destination is only 2 miles away. As we are almost there, maybe 4 blocks away, she tell me to turn left at the light so we can go to 711. I ask her if I will be compensated for my time. She says" yea, I'll spot you a 5" at the end of the trip". I tell her she can give it to me now( I've been duped by lying pax enough). She says no, at trip's end. I continue heading to her destination and she starts crying. Literally crying. I drop her off and as she leaves, she says "why couldn't you be like my other uber drivers. "I assumed she meant other drivers she took advantage of. One star. Done. Don't let these entitled lying pax trick you. If they say they will tip if you make a stop, demand it up front.


----------



## Matt moraes

You should've dropped her there at 711, completed the trip and let her walk the rest.


----------



## Lee239

when she said I''ll spot you a 5 she meant she would have given you 5 stars, you did the right thing.


----------



## Drago619

Last time a rider asked me to stop at a gas station before his house so he can by cigs. I didnt ask for anything extra just said no problem. Pulled in he jumped out and was quick, he got back in and handed me a 20 and said thanks...id try it sometime without asking for more money if i were u..


----------



## Uber Uber

Ya right, that 20 bucks you got tip is rare. And it will cost you much more in the long run if you have that mentality.


----------



## prsvshine

Don't let try to manipulate you.


Money


----------



## Back it up Uber

If it was a drivethru or grocery store I would agree with but never had to wait more than 2 mins to stop at a convenience store. Don't get me wrong, I hate stopping but it's not worth the possible backlash/false claim to save a min or 2.


----------



## PepeLePiu

Wardell Curry said:


> So I pick up a young girl about early twenties from what I presume to be her dorm. Her destination is only 2 miles away. As we are almost there, maybe 4 blocks away, she tell me to turn left at the light so we can go to 711. I ask her if I will be compensated for my time. She says" yea, I'll spot you a 5" at the end of the trip". I tell her she can give it to me now( I've been duped by lying pax enough). She says no, at trip's end. I continue heading to her destination and she starts crying. Literally crying. I drop her off and as she leaves, she says "why couldn't you be like my other uber drivers. "I assumed she meant other drivers she took advantage of. One star. Done. Don't let these entitled lying pax trick you. If they say they will tip if you make a stop, demand it up front.











Believing on the kind heart of cheap riders is like believing that rubbing cow poop in your head will make your hair come back.


----------



## prsvshine

Back it up Uber said:


> If it was a drivethru or grocery store I would agree with but never had to wait more than 2 mins to stop at a convenience store. Don't get me wrong, I hate stopping but it's not worth the possible backlash/false claim to save a min or 2.


she does it to one driver, will keep doing it to other drivers, snowball effects, bad habits continually make drivers lose money. Whats not to get?


----------



## Back it up Uber

prsvshine said:


> she does it to one driver, will keep doing it to other drivers, snowball effects, bad habits continually make drivers lose money. Whats not to get?


Do what you want man, doesn't matter to me. The OP posts everyday with some new story about screwing over a pax. It gets to the point that doing little things like this is such a huge deal to you guys, then it's time to call it quits.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Y


Drago619 said:


> Last time a rider asked me to stop at a gas station before his house so he can by cigs. I didnt ask for anything extra just said no problem. Pulled in he jumped out and was quick, he got back in and handed me a 20 and said thanks...id try it sometime without asking for more money if i were u..


You don't think I tried this. I have waited 10 minutes for pax to run errands and no tip. Can't trust pax anymore. Many of these pax have no shame in tricking you. They make promises and don't deliver and it's like, so what? What will he do to me? He is simply a driver.


----------



## nickd8775

Go in and get $5 worth of stuff and have the passenger pay.


----------



## wk1102

Wardell Curry said:


> So I pick up a young girl about early twenties from what I presume to be her dorm. Her destination is only 2 miles away. As we are almost there, maybe 4 blocks away, she tell me to turn left at the light so we can go to 711. I ask her if I will be compensated for my time. She says" yea, I'll spot you a 5" at the end of the trip". I tell her she can give it to me now( I've been duped by lying pax enough). She says no, at trip's end. I continue heading to her destination and she starts crying. Literally crying. I drop her off and as she leaves, she says "why couldn't you be like my other uber drivers. "I assumed she meant other drivers she took advantage of. One star. Done. Don't let these entitled lying pax trick you. If they say they will tip if you make a stop, demand it up front.


Meanie!


----------



## Pcs3366

If just a single PAX, just drive off and hit 'complete trip' after she gets out lol. A 1-star every once in a while doesnt do much damage.


----------



## dirtylee

Wait until you get 2 pax. Stop @ a store, then 1 stays in the car to make sure you don't take off.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

You need to align yourself with the customer.

You should have started crying as well. A good consoling cry would have went a long 5 star way.


----------



## Jagent

Take her to the 711, let her get out, then roll up the windows and lock the doors. She either pays up or walks.


----------



## Xnyte90

Wow you are already compensated from your time and your demanding more money when she is already spending money and you refuse to take her to where she wants to go? I never do that. That's horrible customer service and I don't care if it's a short or long trip. You are paid to provide a service yet you refused. People like you shouldn't drive. It's makes me so upset that drivers are so greedy and only care about them selves.


----------



## Funkmeister

Xnyte90 said:


> Wow you are already compensated from your time and your demanding more money when she is already spending money and you refuse to take her to where she wants to go? I never do that. That's horrible customer service and I don't care if it's a short or long trip. You are paid to provide a service yet you refused. People like you shouldn't drive. It's makes me so upset that drivers are so greedy and only care about them selves.


I agree with Xnyte90. Why are you driving? Posters on this forum are always talking about "entitled people being a--holes, yet here we have a driver who feels entitled to more than the typical compensation and quite a few agree with his actions. Why must you folks drive with Uber?!!! You are being compensated - unless you complete the trip when she gets out at the 7/11 - the meter still runs. It didn't seem like it was too far off the route anyway. So what's the problem? The extra time and distance will be calculated in the fare. You want to demand a tip upfront? Go drive a taxi. That's exactly why they're falling off. Rude, abrupt, money grubbing antics like that. If more Uber drivers keep doing it, Uber will fall off too. I really don't understand some of you.


----------



## PTUber

Drago619 said:


> Last time a rider asked me to stop at a gas station before his house so he can by cigs. I didnt ask for anything extra just said no problem. Pulled in he jumped out and was quick, he got back in and handed me a 20 and said thanks...id try it sometime without asking for more money if i were u..


I had the same experience last weekend. Thought it was a 5 at first then later looked boom $20. He was very quick and polite.


----------



## prsvshine

Xnyte90 said:


> Wow you are already compensated from your time and your demanding more money when she is already spending money and you refuse to take her to where she wants to go? I never do that. That's horrible customer service and I don't care if it's a short or long trip. You are paid to provide a service yet you refused. People like you shouldn't drive. It's makes me so upset that drivers are so greedy and only care about them selves.


lol noob.

11 cents a min is not proper compenasation. Swing and a miss.


----------



## Xnyte90

prsvshine said:


> lol noob.
> 
> 11 cents a min is not proper compenasation. Swing and a miss.


Haha yeah I might be a noob on here but I have been driving for a few years now so please hang up and try your call agian the number cannot be completed as dialed if you need help dial 0 for the operator. No but seriously each market is different based on compensation for time but despite that if someone is asking to go to a certain place it's your job to take them. No matter what you are getting paid regardless and you never know if they might or might not give you a tip for taking the time to that for them. Called customer service but sadly anyone can drive and a lot of people on here are very self entitled. If you don't like to take people to where they want to go just don't drive at all period.



prsvshine said:


> lol noob.
> 
> 11 cents a min is not proper compenasation. Swing and a miss.


You think that the girl who took that uber is going to want to take another one? Probably not then people are going to complain that there aren't that many riders. that's because drivers are ruining the rider experience. Just think about that for a moment. It happens quite more often then not.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Lol! This guy...


----------



## Veronicaphone951

I'm new to Uber, doesn't her fare rate get extended if you drive somewhere else like the store, or it takes longer than expected?


----------



## Graham_DC

It's a waste of time to make any stops and wait outside. If they mention a tip to stop then fine but if they dont mention it the trip ends wherever we stop


----------



## Xnyte90

I can understand if they are in there for a prolonged period of time then yes it would make sense to have them request a new ride when they are ready but if they just want to grab something to drink or whatever real quick just be nice and wait. As a rider I would be upset if they were like no and complained if I wanted to just get something from the store real fast. Whoever made her cry needs to get terminated for real. That's not cool. Just like what Triple H says it's best for business. Terminate the fool and let the rider keep on taking rides and paying people who care. Uber advertises tips are not expected yet as a Uber driver you expect one? What kind of foolishness is this anyways? These drivers on here or more ridiculous then Donald Trump as our president


----------



## RaleighUber

Xnyte90 said:


> Maybe if you cared more you can probably make more than just 5 dollars an hour but just happy that you are even paid at all and I am sure there would be more money to made if Drivers were more caring but hey that's just my opinion take it how you want it but seems to me you don't care so I will continue to be happy with the 20 an hour I am making and you can just stop complaining about the 5 dollars an hour you are making when people are trying to help because you want to be ignorant which is fine by me.


Psst! It's called a period and looks like this (.). Or even a comma (,). You may want to try a few to clarify your "thoughts coming out of your head."


----------



## Xnyte90

RaleighUber said:


> Psst! It's called a period and looks like this (.). Or even a comma (,). You may want to try a few to clarify your "thoughts coming out of your head."


Nice! thanks Grammar Police for pointing that out I appreciate that!


----------



## RaleighUber

Xnyte90 said:


> Nice! thanks Grammar Police for pointing that out I appreciate that!


You are welcome. Since you seemed a wee bit sarcastic, I'll explain. When are attempting to communicate via the written word, and I do mean attempting, grammar and punctuation are quite helpful. Without them, your run-on sentences are gibberish and unreadable tripe. But maybe that is what you want.


----------



## Xnyte90

I cannot disagree with you on that one and my apologies for quickly typing in between calls as I have another job. Normally my grammar is on fleek lol.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Xnyte90 said:


> Wow you are already compensated from your time and your demanding more money when she is already spending money and you refuse to take her to where she wants to go? I never do that. That's horrible customer service and I don't care if it's a short or long trip. You are paid to provide a service yet you refused. People like you shouldn't drive. It's makes me so upset that drivers are so greedy and only care about them selves.


And the corporate world is so goody-goody?


----------



## Xnyte90

I only care because I am a driver and not only is Travis making it worse but some drivers too. You have to realize riders make drivers money. Less riders means less money. People hate Comcast because of Customer Service. Uber is becoming Comcast.


----------



## PrestonT

Xnyte90 said:


> Wow you are already compensated from your time and your demanding more money when she is already spending money and you refuse to take her to where she wants to go? I never do that. That's horrible customer service and I don't care if it's a short or long trip. You are paid to provide a service yet you refused. People like you shouldn't drive. It's makes me so upset that drivers are so greedy and only care about them selves.


Driver compensation for waiting time in Nevada is $6.75 per hour.


----------



## UbingInLA

Xnyte90 I like how you roll....


----------



## PrestonT

Xnyte90 said:


> Actually I stated that I every time I drive I get at least one tip a day if not more. Not everyone tips though. All I am saying is, if you provide a good service you have a higher chance of getting a tip.


You may have meant every day, but you wrote "every single time"

I agree with your premise that providing good service increases your odds of a tip. That, and you are providing your pax the experience you would want as a rider. That's important to me for some perverse reason.

I have days with 0 tips in Las Vegas, but they are very rare.


----------



## Jagent

Xnyte90 said:


> I only care because I am a driver and not only is Travis making it worse but some drivers too. You have to realize riders make drivers money. Less riders means less money. People hate Comcast because of Customer Service. Uber is becoming Comcast.


Yes, but you get what you pay for. Uber and Lyft have cut rates so low, and minimum fare is a joke, that it really doesn't pay to offer excellent customer service. A good argument could be made that it doesn't pay to drive at all. The lack of customer service falls squarely on their shoulders.

When a driver has answered a 9 minute ping, only to be rewarded with a $2.92 fare, asking him to wait while the customer runs into a store is really insulting. If Uber and Lyft cared one iota about customer service, they'd raise driver pay and offer real customer support. They seem intent on offering bus service. Most of us don't live in NY.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Xnyte90 said:


> Wow you are already compensated from your time and your demanding more money when she is already spending money and you refuse to take her to where she wants to go? I never do that. That's horrible customer service and I don't care if it's a short or long trip. You are paid to provide a service yet you refused. People like you shouldn't drive. It's makes me so upset that drivers are so greedy and only care about them selves.


I am paid to transport the passenger from point A to B. That is it. Not A to B to C. I choose whether I make multiple stops, not the pax. And yes, I am compensated for my time but you earn more with distance traveled, not time. That time potentially spent waiting for her could be used to find another trip that is more lucrative than her minimum fare. The name of the game is making as much money as possible, not appeasing entitled pax because they think we are their personal driver.



Funkmeister said:


> I agree with Xnyte90. Why are you driving? Posters on this forum are always talking about "entitled people being a--holes, yet here we have a driver who feels entitled to more than the typical compensation and quite a few agree with his actions. Why must you folks drive with Uber?!!! You are being compensated - unless you complete the trip when she gets out at the 7/11 - the meter still runs. It didn't seem like it was too far off the route anyway. So what's the problem? The extra time and distance will be calculated in the fare.


You obviously don't get it so let me break it down for you. You ask "why am I driving"? I am driving to make as much money as possible. Waiting for a pax to run into the 711 is like waiting in traffic. Sure the meter is running but the additional amount is peanuts. That time could be spent searching for another trip. Distance is more important than miles in my market since the per mile rate is 5x the per minute rate here. If I waited for every pax who wanted to make stops to run errands without the additional compensation for my time, I would make much less on average than I do know. And again, I am driving to make money. If during the course of my drives, I have a good conversation with my pax, that is fine. I provide good service to my pax. Music? sure? Charger cord? sure(though I don't have an iphone one". you want to talk? Let's talk. I won't provide mints, candy, water, etc but that's about it. But making money is more important to me than letting pax take advantage of me with the hope that they tip. I used to be new once and let pax walk all over me. I did "the waiting for pax to run into the store game" and all I got 95% of the time was a "thank you so much, I really appreciate it". Those words are as useless as badges. They don't pay the bills. Money does.



Xnyte90 said:


> Actually I stated that I every time I drive I get at least one tip a day if not more. Not everyone tips though. All I am saying is, if you provide a good service you have a higher chance of getting a tip.


This could not be further from the truth. The pax who want to tip have it in their mind that they will tip as long as the trip goes smoothly. And this is about 2% of the riders in my market. Otherwise, the level of service you provide doesn't really matter unless you are providing bad service. Because in the latter case, your rating will start to dip and you'll be on your way to getting deactivated. But there is no line between basic,good , great or excellent service when it comes to getting tips. Case in point, I have more tips from basic service where I just show up on time, drive pax to the correct location without talking to them or providing extra amenities than I do from excellent service where I let pax listen to music, talk to them to avoid silent awkwardness, let them use my phone charger, etc and they leave a wonderful 5 star comment(no tip).


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

There's always one person who's got it all figured out. The rest of us are just clueless...


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

I cry every time I read threads on this site.

I play Barbara Streisand music in the background and light a honey scented candle as well, while doing so.

Just let it all out.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet

Xnyte90 said:


> Wow you are already compensated from your time and your demanding more money when she is already spending money and you refuse to take her to where she wants to go? I never do that. That's horrible customer service and I don't care if it's a short or long trip. You are paid to provide a service yet you refused. People like you shouldn't drive. It's makes me so upset that drivers are so greedy and only care about them selves.


Hey Travis get off the Forum you scumbag!








I just want to go in this bar with these two ho's and drink for a couple hours so wait for me or I'm going to give you one star.


----------



## njctuberx

Xnyte90 said:


> Wow you are already compensated from your time and your demanding more money when she is already spending money and you refuse to take her to where she wants to go? I never do that. That's horrible customer service and I don't care if it's a short or long trip. You are paid to provide a service yet you refused. People like you shouldn't drive. It's makes me so upset that drivers are so greedy and only care about them selves.


Trollin' hard.


----------



## Adieu

Non-greedy drivers can't AFFORD to stay on the road, young padawan



Xnyte90 said:


> Wow you are already compensated from your time and your demanding more money when she is already spending money and you refuse to take her to where she wants to go? I never do that. That's horrible customer service and I don't care if it's a short or long trip. You are paid to provide a service yet you refused. People like you shouldn't drive. It's makes me so upset that drivers are so greedy and only care about them selves.





Xnyte90 said:


> I only care because I am a driver and not only is Travis making it worse but some drivers too. You have to realize riders make drivers money. Less riders means less money. People hate Comcast because of Customer Service. Uber is becoming Comcast.


There is NO shortage of pax.

If you're not getting them baserate pings, log out reset your phone log back in again and re-select your vehicle and navigation provider.


----------



## Deoxlar

Upfront market here, we don't get paid for extra stops along the way here in Toronto. Pax still expects them without tipping though. Your level of customer service also has nothing to do with tips here, 4.95 rating and 4k trips and I've learnt that if the person was going to tip, he would have tipped as long as the ride wasn't disastrous.


----------



## PepeLePiu

Xnyte90 said:


> Actually yes of course it comes out of my head lol that's where thoughts are made. Maybe if you cared more you can probably make more than just 5 dollars an hour but just happy that you are even paid at all and I am sure there would be more money to made if Drivers were more caring but hey that's just my opinion take it how you want it but seems to me you don't care so I will continue to be happy with the 20 an hour I am making and you can just stop complaining about the 5 dollars an hour you are making when people are trying to help because you want to be ignorant which is fine by me. Not sure who is worse you or Travis. That's why Uber has a bad rep. Self Entiltled drivers who complain about short trips and refusing service and then go on here and complain they are not making money. Well suck it up and be a better person and work hard for your money.


Mr. Travis couldn't said it better.
Now you all drivers that feel cheated, abused and wrongly done by a company that provides the best Customer Service to all drivers, that gives you all the rides that you deserve with a very just compensation, go on and take responsibility for your actions.
You need to provide the best experience ever to our nice, understanding and paying riders by giving the water, brownies, candy, carrying their grocery bags, offering an umbrella, smiling while they puke, slam your doors, call you a******s, allowing them to have open containers or more pax in that car that seat belts available, stopping for 15+ minutes at a drive thru or waiting as long as necessary for them to come out to start a ride, etc..., after all they are the ones holding the key to your economic success.

That's it, I'm out of sarcasm.



Veronicaphone951 said:


> I'm new to Uber, doesn't her fare rate get extended if you drive somewhere else like the store, or it takes longer than expected?





Veronicaphone951 said:


> I'm new to Uber, doesn't her fare rate get extended if you drive somewhere else like the store, or it takes longer than expected?


You get paid .15¢ a minute and 95¢ per mile in Riverside. A single stop to a drive thru takes on average 12 minutes so your waiting time nets you a whooping $ 1.80 cents minus Uber's fee (1.35), at that rate you will be making $ 5.40 cents an hour minus your gas and other related expenses. The average trip takes between 15-17 minutes, so potentially and counting the travel time to you next pax you could be losing a ping for every stop at a drive thru. Convenience stores are a bit quicker, but a 5 minute wait if is surging could potentially mess up you whole night.
That what makes the difference between making 8 bucks and 35 bucks an hour. I don't do drive thru's or pit stops until after the bars are closed or during slow week days.
Our service, despite what a few Uber acolytes says, is to drive a pax between point A and B, safely, efficiently and courteously. Pit stops are a driver's option and should be compensated with a higher price on time. If it was around .35¢ a minute I would do drive thru's all day long.


----------



## CrimzonFiasco

I'm just laughing my butt off that she cried, obviously people never say no to her if she still has the response of a 2 year old.


----------



## Funkmeister

Wardell Curry said:


> You obviously don't get it so let me break it down for you. You ask "why am I driving"? I am driving to make as much money as possible. Waiting for a pax to run into the 711 is like waiting in traffic. Sure the meter is running but the additional amount is peanuts. That time could be spent searching for another trip. Distance is more important than miles in my market since the per mile rate is 5x the per minute rate here. If I waited for every pax who wanted to make stops to run errands without the additional compensation for my time, I would make much less on average than I do know. And again, I am driving to make money. If during the course of my drives, I have a good conversation with my pax, that is fine. I provide good service to my pax. Music? sure? Charger cord? sure(though I don't have an iphone one". you want to talk? Let's talk. I won't provide mints, candy, water, etc but that's about it. But making money is more important to me than letting pax take advantage of me with the hope that they tip. I used to be new once and let pax walk all over me. I did "the waiting for pax to run into the store game" and all I got 95% of the time was a "thank you so much, I really appreciate it". Those words are as useless as badges. They don't pay the bills. Money does.
> 
> This could not be further from the truth. The pax who want to tip have it in their mind that they will tip as long as the trip goes smoothly. And this is about 2% of the riders in my market. Otherwise, the level of service you provide doesn't really matter unless you are providing bad service. Because in the latter case, your rating will start to dip and you'll be on your way to getting deactivated. But there is no line between basic,good , great or excellent service when it comes to getting tips. Case in point, I have more tips from basic service where I just show up on time, drive pax to the correct location without talking to them or providing extra amenities than I do from excellent service where I let pax listen to music, talk to them to avoid silent awkwardness, let them use my phone charger, etc and they leave a wonderful 5 star comment(no tip).


Well Wardell Curry, there is nothing wrong with making money but if you're so myopic that you can't see that your unabashed money grubbing greed is hurting your business in the long run, therein lies a problem. We all are individual businesses linked to Uber through their app. If you use good business practices, you'll most likely make money. Lack of business sense will leave you griping and grumpy over the little money you do bring in.

Disrespecting passengers and being inflexible are bad business ideals. Not ALL of your passengers are going to ask you to alter their destination or do something that you were not initially required to do. So the chance of you losing money based on that premise really is nil (microscopic at best) and should you be losing money, there are probably other factors you need to account for.

We are not a bus service. There is no route or schedule we must adhere to. The very raison d'être for Uber is the convenience and low cost when compared to taxis or other mass transit. Our willingness to go the extra mile (literally) only helps advance that notion. Sometimes you'll get a little something extra (tip). Most times it'll be a "thank you!" It averages out on the positive side monetarily and in good will if you give it a chance.

Yes, there are certain groups of people who will tip regardless and there are groups you know never to expect it from but the vast majority tend to look for something to push them in either direction. My experience so far has been good/great conversation with smiles/laughter almost always brings tips. Being helpful in some form or shape has a good ratio. Some flexibility is usually rewarded as well. No reason in most instances to go the d^*khead route. Case in point... I've gotten tips anywhere from $2 (from a 6y/o with his parents) to $100 from a construction worker (with tools and supplies loaded and offloaded in my SUV).

It's okay to be pragmatic - maybe even a little cynical but if you've digressed to the point of blatant a--hole, it's time to do something else.


----------



## Kater Gator

I had a couple that was going a very short distance for their destination. They asked if I would stop at a store in between where we were and the destination. They were so grateful I stopped they gave me $8.00 tip for the $3.60 fare trip.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Funkmeister said:


> Well Wardell Curry, there is nothing wrong with making money but if you're so myopic that you can't see that your unabashed money grubbing greed is hurting your business in the long run, therein lies a problem. We all are individual businesses linked to Uber through their app. If you use good business practices, you'll most likely make money. Lack of business sense will leave you griping and grumpy over the little money you do bring in.
> 
> Disrespecting passengers and being inflexible are bad business ideals. Not ALL of your passengers are going to ask you to alter their destination or do something that you were not initially required to do. So the chance of you losing money based on that premise really is nil (microscopic at best) and should you be losing money, there are probably other factors you need to account for.
> 
> We are not a bus service. There is no route or schedule we must adhere to. The very raison d'être for Uber is the convenience and low cost when compared to taxis or other mass transit. Our willingness to go the extra mile (literally) only helps advance that notion. Sometimes you'll get a little something extra (tip). Most times it'll be a "thank you!" It averages out on the positive side monetarily and in good will if you give it a chance.
> 
> Yes, there are certain groups of people who will tip regardless and there are groups you know never to expect it from but the vast majority tend to look for something to push them in either direction. My experience so far has been good/great conversation with smiles/laughter almost always brings tips. Being helpful in some form or shape has a good ratio. Some flexibility is usually rewarded as well. No reason in most instances to go the d^*khead route. Case in point... I've gotten tips anywhere from $2 (from a 6y/o with his parents) to $100 from a construction worker (with tools and supplies loaded and offloaded in my SUV).
> 
> It's okay to be pragmatic - maybe even a little cynical but if you've digressed to the point of blatant a--hole, it's time to do something else.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Wardell Curry

Alread


Funkmeister said:


> Well Wardell Curry, there is nothing wrong with making money but if you're so myopic that you can't see that your unabashed money grubIbing greed is hurting your business in the long run, therein lies a problem. We all are individual businesses linked to Uber through their app. If you use good business practices, you'll most likely make money. Lack of business sense will leave you griping and grumpy over the little money you do bring in.
> 
> Disrespecting passengers and being inflexible are bad business ideals. Not ALL of your passengers are going to ask you to alter their destination or do something that you were not initially required to do. So the chance of you losing money based on that premise really is nil (microscopic at best) and should you be losing money, there are probably other factors you need to account for.
> 
> We are not a bus service. There is no route or schedule we must adhere to. The very raison d'être for Uber is the convenience and low cost when compared to taxis or other mass transit. Our willingness to go the extra mile (literally) only helps advance that notion. Sometimes you'll get a little something extra (tip). Most times it'll be a "thank you!" It averages out on the positive side monetarily and in good will if you give it a chance.
> 
> Yes, there are certain groups of people who will tip regardless and there are groups you know never to expect it from but the vast majority tend to look for something to push them in either direction. My experience so far has been good/great conversation with smiles/laughter almost always brings tips. Being helpful in some form or shape has a good ratio. Some flexibility is usually rewarded as well. No reason in most instances to go the d^*khead route. Case in point... I've gotten tips anywhere from $2 (from a 6y/o with his parents) to $100 from a construction worker (with tools and supplies loaded and offloaded in my SUV).
> 
> It's okay to be pragmatic - maybe even a little cynical but if you've digressed to the point of blatant a--hole, it's time to do something else.


I already explained this. I used to be a sucker like many of you that let pax dictate what you do. It doesn't average out. Pax will simply keep taking advantage of you while thanking you at the end with no tip. But ok. You can keep doing what you do and I'll keep doing what I do. Every driver does things differently. Im sure there are things I let pax do that other drivers don't allow and vice versa. If that make me an a hole so be it. My 4.84 rating says they obviously dont mind me being an a hole.


----------



## Strange Fruit

Xnyte90 said:


> Wow you are already compensated from your time and your demanding more money when she is already spending money and you refuse to take her to where she wants to go? I never do that. That's horrible customer service and I don't care if it's a short or long trip. You are paid to provide a service yet you refused. People like you shouldn't drive. It's makes me so upset that drivers are so greedy and only care about them selves.


How many cents a minute do you get in yr market. In SF, where I hear is nearly the highest fare rate, we make 16.5 cents per minute. And most of us only drive cuz they pay us a bonus to complete a number of trips. Soooooo, wait an indeterminate amount of minutes making 16.5cents each, or complete rides sooner so there is more time to complete more trips, and drive actual miles to make the 86 cents a mile while we're also collecting our 16.5cents a minute?
We don't get paid for our time. 16 cents a minute is panhandling wages.

One time I drove a girl for about 30 minutes. She was upset about something and started crying quietly, not like trying to get attention, so I left her alone, and just asked once, gently "are you alright". She wasn't into talking about it so I minded my own business and drove. But then Janis Joplin's song "Cry, baby" came on from my playlist. Out of 600+songs on shuffle. It was delightful. I laughed on the inside.

____________________________________________________________
6:00 pax: "I'll just be 2 minute."
me (thinking): "2 minutes doesn't really make a difference in life, I don't care"
"ok"
6:10 pax "alright, let's go"
me: "oh yeah, that's why I don't _be a cool guy_, & why I "be a meanie".


----------



## Xnyte90

ignorance is bliss. Travis is a snowflake who was crying when the driver voiced his opinion.


----------



## Debbie rowe

Xnyte90 said:


> Wow you are already compensated from your time and your demanding more money when she is already spending money and you refuse to take her to where she wants to go? I never do that. That's horrible customer service and I don't care if it's a short or long trip. You are paid to provide a service yet you refused. People like you shouldn't drive. It's makes me so upset that drivers are so greedy and only care about them selves.


Im with you

Lol i


Jagent said:


> Oh hogwash.... she paid to get driven to her destination. That's exactly what he did. Extra stops and going shopping aren't included. Think the city bus would wait on her to run in 711?
> 
> People like YOU shouldn't drive because you aren't smart enough to do the job. She should've either paid him to wait, or just order another Uber at 711. Simple and no one gets taken advantage of. She already got a ride for peanuts. I guess you would've carried her bags too.


Its your job


----------



## Michael up north

Why wouldn't you do a stop for a passenger as requested? On the Uber website fare calculation is explained: "Trip fares are determined in part by the actual time and distance traveled. 

If riders ask you to make a stop before arriving at their final destination, let the trip continue. When a stop is made during a trip, the time you wait is added to the fare. Additional distance traveled to locations on or off the trip route is added to the fare." 

I don't understand why a driver wouldn't do as the customer requested except if it puts you in danger or carries a risk of damage to you or the vehicle, each as a bad area, road, or goods inside the vehicle that may damage it.


----------



## Jagent

Debbie rowe said:


> Its your job


Says the brand new driver.

No, it's not our "job" to take people shopping and sit and wait on them to come out. Our "job" is to transport them from pickup to destination. We are drivers, not waiters or personal assistants. If they want to shop, they can order a new ride to continue their journey.

We aren't employees, so I'm not sure where you get this "job" idea from anyway. It's my car and I'm an independent contractor. If I decide I don't even want to take them to their destination, it's my right to end the trip and boot them out on the highway. Uber will not deactivate you for doing so.

We are paid .11 cents/minute to sit and wait. If you want to earn $6/hr, feel free to sit and wait all day. You're a private contractor. ..if that's the "job" you want, it's all yours.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Michael up north said:


> Why wouldn't you do a stop for a passenger as requested? On the Uber website fare calculation is explained: "Trip fares are determined in part by the actual time and distance traveled.
> 
> If riders ask you to make a stop before arriving at their final destination, let the trip continue. When a stop is made during a trip, the time you wait is added to the fare. Additional distance traveled to locations on or off the trip route is added to the fare."
> 
> I don't understand why a driver wouldn't do as the customer requested except if it puts you in danger or carries a risk of damage to you or the vehicle, each as a bad area, road, or goods inside the vehicle that may damage it.


My time is worth more than the .13/min. that I'll make, for sitting @ funky 7-eleven. If that's all you think you're worth then cool but don't push those low standards on those of us who believe otherwise.


----------



## Jagent

Michael up north said:


> Why wouldn't you do a stop for a passenger as requested? On the Uber website fare calculation is explained: "Trip fares are determined in part by the actual time and distance traveled.
> 
> If riders ask you to make a stop before arriving at their final destination, let the trip continue. When a stop is made during a trip, the time you wait is added to the fare. Additional distance traveled to locations on or off the trip route is added to the fare."
> 
> I don't understand why a driver wouldn't do as the customer requested except if it puts you in danger or carries a risk of damage to you or the vehicle, each as a bad area, road, or goods inside the vehicle that may damage it.


The Uber website will also have you accepting requests from passengers that are 30 minutes away, hauling minors around, and carrying groceries up three flights of stairs. You can do all of that if you want, but you'll end up broke and deactivated with a worn out car.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Jagent said:


> The Uber website will also have you accepting requests from passengers that are 30 minutes away, hauling minors around, and carrying groceries up three flights of stairs. You can do all of that if you want, but you'll end up broke and deactivated with a worn out car.


Yep! Debbie rowe, I assume you haul minors around too. Since it's your job & all...


----------



## Michael up north

Ok, it's 35 cents per minute or $21/hour where I am so it's a different.


----------



## Funkmeister

Jagent said:


> The Uber website will also have you accepting requests from passengers that are 30 minutes away, hauling minors around, and carrying groceries up three flights of stairs. You can do all of that if you want, but you'll end up broke and deactivated with a worn out car.


Yep, seen requests from quite afar - I ignore them if they are not within my efficiency threshold.

I've had minors in my car - always with a parents blessing and usually specific instructions. Otherwise I cancel.

I've had a contractor on a job when his truck broke down and he had to transfer his equipment and supplies (including 25 boxes of tiles) to my vehicle, make 3 stops along the route (pick up his wife and kid that came on the trip with him and stop at a store for some items his wife needed).

I've helped passengers with their groceries all the way to their doorstep in the rain.

There are other instances I've gone further than I had to and it's not because I'm new (I'm not) or I'm easy (not that either), in all cases it was the decent thing to do. Now all of the cars I mentioned I received a substantial tip but there have been others where I've only gotten a heartfelt "thank you" and I'm okay with that because good will always makes it back to you.

For those on here that feel all they have to do is get someone from point A to B with no deviation, more power to you. This is sometimes more and that's why most people enjoy it.if you can't see that or you truly feel like Uber is beneath you, please, go do something else more suited to your particular talents. Let us "new" and uneducated folks suffer the indignities and disrespect. Uber foists upon us. I really wish your electrons could be shunted to ground.


----------



## Xnyte90

Funkmeister said:


> Yep, seen requests from quite afar - I ignore them if they are not within my efficiency threshold.
> 
> I've had minors in my car - always with a parents blessing and usually specific instructions. Otherwise I cancel.
> 
> I've had a contractor on a job when his truck broke down and he had to transfer his equipment and supplies (including 25 boxes of tiles) to my vehicle, make 3 stops along the route (pick up his wife and kid that came on the trip with him and stop at a store for some items his wife needed).
> 
> I've helped passengers with their groceries all the way to their doorstep in the rain.
> 
> There are other instances I've gone further than I had to and it's not because I'm new (I'm not) or I'm easy (not that either), in all cases it was the decent thing to do. Now all of the cars I mentioned I received a substantial tip but there have been others where I've only gotten a heartfelt "thank you" and I'm okay with that because good will always makes it back to you.
> 
> For those on here that feel all they have to do is get someone from point A to B with no deviation, more power to you. This is sometimes more and that's why most people enjoy it.if you can't see that or you truly feel like Uber is beneath you, please, go do something else more suited to your particular talents. Let us "new" and uneducated folks suffer the indignities and disrespect. Uber foists upon us. I really wish your electrons could be shunted to ground.





Jagent said:


> Says the brand new driver.
> 
> No, it's not our "job" to take people shopping and sit and wait on them to come out. Our "job" is to transport them from pickup to destination. We are drivers, not waiters or personal assistants. If they want to shop, they can order a new ride to continue their journey.
> 
> We aren't employees, so I'm not sure where you get this "job" idea from anyway. It's my car and I'm an independent contractor. If I decide I don't even want to take them to their destination, it's my right to end the trip and boot them out on the highway. Uber will not deactivate you for doing so.
> 
> We are paid .11 cents/minute to sit and wait. If you want to earn $6/hr, feel free to sit and wait all day. You're a private contractor. ..if that's the "job" you want, it's all yours.[/QUOTE
> Just the fact you said you I don't want take them to there destination and end the trip shows that's you are a careless human being that only cares about yourself because first of all who in the right mind would do that? I can understand it the person was being rude but Jesus Christ please save this man because he just has this crazy perception where it's okay to treat the riders like they are just worthless. People Ride because they have places they want to go and yet you think it's okay to refuse service for them? I would just give up driving. Also I have been driving for a couple years now so I completely understand how everything works but most businesses that are successful is because they have good people. Uber is a job. It pays you money. You can earn as much as you want to depending on yourself. The people that are on here complaining about not making money and whining and wanting to treate riders like garbage are obviously not going to make Uber work for them and just bad mouth everything And then just fail and rant. No Company is perfect. You have to work hard and be positive. That's why it's the intelligent people that are actually successful. Calling me a Uber plant or a noob just shows ignorance. I know my market and I make it work how I want it without even trying.


----------



## fields

This driver no doubt waits up to 5 minutes free of charge to collect a passenger but won't wait 2 minutes while being paid.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

How much is he being paid by the min?


----------



## DRider85

Jagent said:


> Oh hogwash.... she paid to get driven to her destination. That's exactly what he did. Extra stops and going shopping aren't included. Think the city bus would wait on her to run in 711?
> 
> People like YOU shouldn't drive because you aren't smart enough to do the job. She should've either paid him to wait, or just order another Uber at 711. Simple and no one gets taken advantage of. She already got a ride for peanuts. I guess you would've carried her bags too.


Exactly. I have changed my perspective a lot. When you are firm with your passengers, you're helping improve humanity. It's for their own good. It benefits the customer and teaches them how to be a better person.



Xnyte90 said:


> People like me get paid tips every single time I drive because I am actually courteous so yes I should drive because not only I can but at the same time I actually care about people.


Since you care about people, I want you to encourage your passengers to tip. It's for their own good. They aren't benefiting when they don't tip for a favor. You tip for a favor. We're educating adults to be responsible. An adult needs to be responsible and by letting them off the hook we are cheating them. When someone tips me, I don't feel good for me. I feel good for them and humanity.

I am not selfish. How selfish would it be for me to not want them to tip? I care for people. When someone tips, I care for them and know that they deserve goodness. When someone is cheap and wants to make an extra stop without tipping me, I feel SORRY for that person. I truly feel so bad for them and wish them better. When they tip me, it's for them, not for me. Like when I tip my driver, I win.


----------



## Back it up Uber

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> How much is he being paid by the min?


That really isn't the point. If every other pax is requesting a stop like this and starts affecting you dramatically then that's one thing. Most weeks I take about 100 trips and maybe 2 ask me to make a quick stop. It's a total of 5 mins in my whole week to make someone happy and possibly get a tip then it's not a big deal at all.

A lot of drivers I see agreeing with the OP are the ones I see posting every day how they don't make enough money and blaming it on Uber and paxs. I picked up a couple this morning that had 4.46 rating (I had my destination filter on for a long trip to the airport and 1.6x surge). They were waiting at the curb outside their hotel and the wife had MS and took a few mins to get in. They were extremely nice and no issues. The whole ride all I can think about is how scumbag drivers could rate them that low cause she needs some extra time and they didn't tip for the extra time. It's ridiculous to be that greedy instead of a decent human being.


----------



## AvsUberJunkie

Wardell Curry said:


> So I pick up a young girl about early twenties from what I presume to be her dorm. Her destination is only 2 miles away. As we are almost there, maybe 4 blocks away, she tell me to turn left at the light so we can go to 711. I ask her if I will be compensated for my time. She says" yea, I'll spot you a 5" at the end of the trip". I tell her she can give it to me now( I've been duped by lying pax enough). She says no, at trip's end. I continue heading to her destination and she starts crying. Literally crying. I drop her off and as she leaves, she says "why couldn't you be like my other uber drivers. "I assumed she meant other drivers she took advantage of. One star. Done. Don't let these entitled lying pax trick you. If they say they will tip if you make a stop, demand it up front.


Pulled up to bar recently, pax came out and said it would be about 20mins more. He said he'd tip me. I said if he wanted me to wait he'd have to give it to me now.
He pulled out a $20. I immediately parked. The wait turned out to be only 10mins.


----------



## Jermin8r89

If you know how to make money show us your pay

If you know what you doing then show us how much you make


----------



## Mark Johnson

Drago619 said:


> Last time a rider asked me to stop at a gas station before his house so he can by cigs. I didnt ask for anything extra just said no problem. Pulled in he jumped out and was quick, he got back in and handed me a 20 and said thanks...id try it sometime without asking for more money if i were u..


I agree and disagree... I personally gauge the situation.

If the gas station is right around the corner from their destination and it's a slow night or mid afternoon then I don't ask for anything and make no fuss.

If it's late night and surging or bar closing hours... *$$$* or no stops.


----------



## RVADrive

If it's on the way, I never have a problem making a quick stop. 26 years in the restaurant business, I guess customer service is ingrained in me. I don't see the big deal if it's not out of the way.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Wardell Curry said:


> I already explained this. I used to be a sucker like many of you that let pax dictate what you do. It doesn't average out. Pax will simply keep taking advantage of you while thanking you at the end with no tip. But ok. You can keep doing what you do and I'll keep doing what I do. Every driver does things differently. Im sure there are things I let pax do that other drivers don't allow and vice versa. If that make me an a hole so be it. My 4.84 rating says they obviously dont mind me being an a hole.


I once was naive and jumped whenever a pax told me to jump. But soon I began to understand that these weren't my "friends." These are clients that I provide a service for compensation. Most importantly, I want to *make* as much profit after business expenses as anyone would. Stopping at a drive thru and gas stations during surge/prime hours hurts my profit and thus is not an option in the service I provide unless the client and I come to an agreement before hand.

Case in point, few weeks back during St Patricks day I picked up two couples at the bars and a pax asked if I could stop by a McDonalds. I said, "sure I can stop McDonalds if I get compensated for my potential earning loss since today is St Patricks day after all." He handed *$10* and we went to McDonalds.

We both gave each other 5 stars...


----------



## LEAFdriver

nickd8775 said:


> Go in and get $5 worth of stuff and have the passenger pay.


I actually LOVE this idea! Follow the pax into the store, find something worth $2/$5 (whatever you think the tip should be) get behind them in the line at the register....when they are ready to pay, put your item(s) on the counter with whatever they are buying.....if they don't buy it for you, then leave it there, get in your car....end trip and leave.

LOVE IT! 



Xnyte90 said:


> People like me* get paid tips every single time I drive* because I am actually courteous so yes I should drive because not only I can but at the same time I actually care about people.


Why are you LYING? EVERYONE here knows this is a LIE.

Wait, I know why you are lying.....because_ UBER LIES._


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Drago619 said:


> Last time a rider asked me to stop at a gas station before his house so he can by cigs. I didnt ask for anything extra just said no problem. Pulled in he jumped out and was quick, he got back in and handed me a 20 and said thanks...id try it sometime without asking for more money if i were u..


Yes, and wearing glass slippers will land girls a prince too. Yeah, right.



Xnyte90 said:


> Wow you are already compensated from your time and your demanding more money when she is already spending money and you refuse to take her to where she wants to go? I never do that. That's horrible customer service and I don't care if it's a short or long trip. You are paid to provide a service yet you refused. People like you shouldn't drive. It's makes me so upset that drivers are so greedy and only care about them selves.


Independent contractors are free to choose the jobs they want. OBSCENELY low per minute compensation are of course a factor. Do you even consider the odds of having an accident or being robbed are higher when you stop as some crap 7/11?



prsvshine said:


> Jesus, do you really believe the shit that spews out of your head? Riders experience. Get the F over yourself. Its point a to point b. same as a bus. I'm not a limo driver nor a chaperone for $5 bucks an hour.
> 
> You must be a Uber plant.


They are everywhere. When Uber reps are not busy with other work, they slip on one of their 12 aliases and post on any forum.



Michael up north said:


> Why wouldn't you do a stop for a passenger as requested? On the Uber website fare calculation is explained: "Trip fares are determined in part by the actual time and distance traveled.
> 
> If riders ask you to make a stop before arriving at their final destination, let the trip continue. When a stop is made during a trip, the time you wait is added to the fare. Additional distance traveled to locations on or off the trip route is added to the fare."
> 
> I don't understand why a driver wouldn't do as the customer requested except if it puts you in danger or carries a risk of damage to you or the vehicle, each as a bad area, road, or goods inside the vehicle that may damage it.


All stops at stores carry an increase risk of fender benders and muggings.



Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> My time is worth more than the .13/min. that I'll make, for sitting @ funky 7-eleven. If that's all you think you're worth then cool but don't push those low standards on those of us who believe otherwise.


 Run an ad for "on call personal assistant" for $6.00 an hour paid per minute and see if you get anyone to respond. Only scammers would answer.


----------



## LVC

Drago619 said:


> Last time a rider asked me to stop at a gas station before his house so he can by cigs. I didnt ask for anything extra just said no problem. Pulled in he jumped out and was quick, he got back in and handed me a 20 and said thanks...id try it sometime without asking for more money if i were u..


I had a pax ask me to go through the drive through at McDonalds. I cheerfully did it, he even offered to buy me a meal, I declined. But as soon as we left the drive through, he flipped me a $20 and I still got the fare through Lyft. Sometimes it's worth making the stops requested by a pax.


----------



## Funkmeister

For those of you who do not believe you are being fairly compensated by Uber or the rates are too low, you should just stop doing this. That would be the smart thing to do. After all you guys know the best practices and what delineates a "noob" from a "vet". You've determined every positive post is an "Uber plant". Such paranoia and disdain should flourish elsewhere. Try McDonalds.


----------



## New2This

Funkmeister said:


> If more Uber drivers keep doing it, Uber will fall off too.


I think Uber doing stupid shit like:

*spying on customers 
*spying on drivers
*having a CEO be a Feminine Hygiene Product toward a driver on video
*same F.H.P. CEO spending investor money on Korean Karaoke hookers
*having a very sexist corporate culture 
*etc.

will make Uber 'fall off' more than some entitled brat doesn't get to stop at 7-11.


----------



## Uberhousewife

Thank you so much for this post. I always trusted people especially if they promised a tip for going out of my way UNTIL a horrible man had me pick him up in Sun City Center (claiming he would make it worth my while) and then DID NOT TIP! I had to wait for him ......I had to go quite a distance to get to him. HE LIED. So yes, NEVER TRUST that. Another time, a man promised me a 20 dollar tip and guess what?? He gave it to me right away; not at the end of the trip because he was an honest person. If they can't give it upfront they are liars.



Jagent said:


> Oh hogwash.... she paid to get driven to her destination. That's exactly what he did. Extra stops and going shopping aren't included. Think the city bus would wait on her to run in 711?
> 
> People like YOU shouldn't drive because you aren't smart enough to do the job. She should've either paid him to wait, or just order another Uber at 711. Simple and no one gets taken advantage of. She already got a ride for peanuts. I guess you would've carried her bags too.


Um, That's the point HE WAS NOT PAID...and you are not paid .....You think $3.19 pays for your gas, car insurance, oil changes, a car that will be gone in 3.3 years? A tip is the ONLY money he would have actually made. The passengers pay UBER the company. That "fare" you get will not cover all your car costs....if you think it does....you are in for a rude awakening on Broke Lane.


----------



## touberornottouber

I mostly just do it now because usually it isn't very busy. But something which might work as a compromise is to tell the passenger (and make sure they leave nothing in the vehicle) you will give them five minutes and after that you will end the trip and they will have to request another Uber. Of course your ratings will suffer a little, if you even care.


----------



## Conor McGregor

Also guys - if you ever get approached to do a cash deal on the side, get the money before starting the trip.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Michael up north said:


> Why wouldn't you do a stop for a passenger as requested? On the Uber website fare calculation is explained: "Trip fares are determined in part by the actual time and distance traveled.
> 
> If riders ask you to make a stop before arriving at their final destination, let the trip continue. When a stop is made during a trip, the time you wait is added to the fare. Additional distance traveled to locations on or off the trip route is added to the fare."
> 
> I don't understand why a driver wouldn't do as the customer requested except if it puts you in danger or carries a risk of damage to you or the vehicle, each as a bad area, road, or goods inside the vehicle that may damage it.


When Uber makes it lucrative to make superfluous stops without tips, I will consider it. Also, I never said, I wouldn't make stops without tips. I simply said I will choose when to make those stops. If I am dropping off multiple passengers riding together to different destinations and doing a fare split, I will make multiple stops. If a pax wants me to pick up another passenger at a different location before driving to the final destination, I will make a stop. There are instances when I will make stops free of charge. Im not trying to be mean or uptight. I am not making stops without tips upfront from pax who want to buy something from a store or drivethrough or whatever. If they want to end the trip there, fine by me. Otherwise we going to the final destination and that is that.


----------



## Xnyte90

Conor McGregor said:


> Also guys - if you ever get approached to do a cash deal on the side, get the money before starting the trip.


And then get a ticket! Seems legit! Connor your going to get beat by Floyd Money Maywether!


----------



## touberornottouber

Another problem with the stop thing is that sometimes riders will complain to Uber and say that you took the long way after they specifically requested you go that way to make the stop. I actually had this happen to me on my third Uber ride ever. I was taking the lady to a school where she worked and to drop off one of her kids but she requested I make a stop at a daycare to drop off another kid. I did so happily. About a week later I see the fare adjustment where she claimed I took the long way!

I just let it go and then a month later I got her again and did the same thing in getting a fare adjustment! I complained to Uber this time and got it so that I will not be paired with her again.


----------



## Conor McGregor

Xnyte90 said:


> And then get a ticket! Seems legit! Connor your going to get beat by Floyd Money Maywether!


Get a ticket from who?

Floyd is too slow. I run MMA and boxing. EIRE!



touberornottouber said:


> Another problem with the stop thing is that sometimes riders will complain to Uber and say that you took the long way after they specifically requested you go that way to make the stop. I actually had this happen to me on my third Uber ride ever. I was taking the lady to a school where she worked and to drop off one of her kids but she requested I make a stop at a daycare to drop off another kid. I did so happily. About a week later I see the fare adjustment where she claimed I took the long way!
> 
> I just let it go and then a month later I got her again and did the same thing in getting a fare adjustment! I complained to Uber this time and got it so that I will not be paired with her again.


I've had this complaint once or twice. It's like, yeah, I'm taking the long way so that I can milk an extra 75 cents out of this ride lol.


----------



## touberornottouber

Conor McGregor said:


> Also guys - if you ever get approached to do a cash deal on the side, get the money before starting the trip.


Not worth it. On top of tickets you alo have to worry about Uber finding out and deactivating you. Then there are the insurance concerns. Then you have other legalities such as what if the customer is doing something illegal (like drug deals or prostitution)? Then you can no longer claim to just be the Uber driver.

And this one is far fetched but you could also get blackmailed. "OK you gave me a ride once. Now you will do it again for free everyday or I will tell Uber and they will ban you!"


----------



## UbingInLA

Funkmeister said:


> For those of you who do not believe you are being fairly compensated by Uber or the rates are too low, you should just stop doing this. That would be the smart thing to do.


*You're so correct, I do not believe I am being fairly compensated by Uber while driving, and especially while waiting during stops. * Since I'm an independant contractor, I can choose which trips to take, and if I will or will not wait on a pax. So yes, I am doing the smart thing, and I have stopped. *Specifically, I've stopped taking Pools, and I don't make stops unless the pax is genuinely pleasant.* Usually they will offer to buy a snack, coffee, or offer a tip. It's easy to tell if they're full of $hit or not.

*I'm happy to give you the extra trips that I choose not to take, oh here's one now...*


----------



## UberDez

Xnyte90 said:


> Wow you are already compensated from your time and your demanding more money when she is already spending money and you refuse to take her to where she wants to go? I never do that. That's horrible customer service and I don't care if it's a short or long trip. You are paid to provide a service yet you refused. People like you shouldn't drive. It's makes me so upset that drivers are so greedy and only care about them selves.


We're not compensated for our time, after uber takes their cut it's less then 10 cents a minute in most markets . We're not paid to do errands , we're paid to take you from one destination to the next . If a Driver decides to make an extra stop that's them doing a favor , I will stop but I tell them they have 2 minutes and I have to leave , or they can buy me a red bull or something . Took a guy to a liquor store the other day he was in and out in under a minute and bought me some OJ 
I will however never got through drive thrus, grocery stores or any other type of store. Gas Stations and Liquor stores with the understanding they have 2 minutes or they need to buy me something


----------



## Jagent

I've done exactly one 711 stop in over a year. Picked up a rider at a hotel. His destination was a restaurant 1/2 mile away, a $2.92 fare. Soon as he gets in the car, he hands me a $20 and asks if we can hit the nearest Speedway. No problem and that's how it should be done.

We are drivers, so we look at things from our view. Imagine being a passenger. You've ordered a ride and someone drives to you in their personal vehicle. It's a great service. Can you imagine being rude enough to expect them to stop and wait while you shop, and not offer extra money? I'd be embarrassed. I couldn't do it.

Unless they offer cash upfront, my response is always the same-
"Sorry, wish I could stop. Uber told all drivers, no stops today. They've already got a rider waiting on me to drop you off. It sucks, but they're very busy. I'm not allowed. I can drop you off there if you'd like, but you'll need to order another Uber. "


----------



## Gander36

I only read the thread starter and a few responses. A few questions:

- Does Uber tell its customers that short rides are not welcome?
- Are Uber drivers compensated at the going rate if they agree to additional miles and time added on the fly by the rider?
- Isn't Uber a "service" business and the drivers on the front line of providing the service?
- In addition to the price quoted, is tipping now considered a requirement to conclude a fair transaction between rider and driver?

In this case, the rider requested Uber, she asked if a quick stop could be made, the driver tried to shake her down for extra money (even though the APP would have added extra distance and time charges), and ultimately the driver decided the rider enduring a poor Uber experience to the point of crying was less important to him than a few extra minutes of his time. 

The irony is, this driver and those that support him will go on and on about how big of jerks OTHER people are... LOL


----------



## LVC

Conor McGregor said:


> Also guys - if you ever get approached to do a cash deal on the side, get the money before starting the trip.


Also keep in mind that if you do a cash deal on the side that you are taking someone on a ride on your insurance policy. Uber and Lyft policy will not cover you if you're not doing a ride through their app.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Gander36 said:


> I only read the thread starter and a few responses. A few questions:
> 
> - Does Uber tell its customers that short rides are not welcome?
> - Are Uber drivers compensated at the going rate if they agree to additional miles and time added on the fly by the rider?
> - Isn't Uber a "service" business and the drivers on the front line of providing the service?
> - In addition to the price quoted, is tipping now considered a requirement to conclude a fair transaction between rider and driver?
> 
> In this case, the rider requested Uber, she asked if a quick stop could be made, the driver tried to shake her down for extra money (even though the APP would have added extra distance and time charges), and ultimately the driver decided the rider enduring a poor Uber experience to the point of crying was less important to him than a few extra minutes of his time.
> 
> The irony is, this driver and those that support him will go on and on about how big of jerks OTHER people are... LOL


- Does Uber tell its customers that short rides are not welcome? No and I still drive people who are going short distances so what sure what you mean there.
- Are Uber drivers compensated at the going rate if they agree to additional miles and time added on the fly by the rider? Yes, they are but the driver can agree to additional time and miles at his own discretion based on whether he thinks it is worth it to him. 
- Isn't Uber a "service" business and the drivers on the front line of providing the service? Yep, what is your point here?
- In addition to the price quoted, is tipping now considered a requirement to conclude a fair transaction between rider and driver? Tipping is not required. Just like making multiple stops isn't required. The pax can choose not to tip and the driver can choose to go straight to the final destination.

And Jerks? LOL, you should read more of my posts. You might find the opposite is true. You can let pax take advantage of you and accept their thank you as a reward. I learned my lesson the hard way through thousands of rides. Also technically, the rider has a right to be taken to their destination and that is it. There is nothing that says a driver must make more than one stop. A driver can choose to make more than one stop if he wants to. If not, the rider can end the trip there and call another Uber.


----------



## Gander36

BTW, if a passenger wants to divert the trip to a convenience store, a fast food joint, to get groceries, an ATM, whatever, and you feel waiting is a waste of your time and you just can't accommodate them - then the proper way to handle it is to tell them you'll be glad to drop them there and they can request another Uber from there when they are ready to move on.


----------



## Hans GrUber

I'm surprised this hasn't been brought up yet... The problem stems from Uber's insistence on discouraging tipping. If Uber encouraged or added a tip option then they are saying this is a customer service and hospitality gig. I realized that while being polite and respectful is an important part of the job, I am merely a driver. They tell me they have a person to transport from point A to point B and I choose whether or not to accept it. If special requests are made I have no obligation to complete them, as that is not the assignment I accepted. If Uber encouraged tipping we would all be more inclined to go the extra mile, but they don't. The negative, or capitalistic, views of drivers can't be blamed when Uber sets the example. 

All that said, I still do stops, but if it is not a really likable customer or I'm not too tired or beaten down to open a can of worms, I will try to say something


----------



## Jagent

Gander36 said:


> I only read the thread starter and a few responses. A few questions:
> 
> - Does Uber tell its customers that short rides are not welcome?
> - Are Uber drivers compensated at the going rate if they agree to additional miles and time added on the fly by the rider?
> - Isn't Uber a "service" business and the drivers on the front line of providing the service?
> - In addition to the price quoted, is tipping now considered a requirement to conclude a fair transaction between rider and driver?
> 
> In this case, the rider requested Uber, she asked if a quick stop could be made, the driver tried to shake her down for extra money (even though the APP would have added extra distance and time charges), and ultimately the driver decided the rider enduring a poor Uber experience to the point of crying was less important to him than a few extra minutes of his time.
> 
> The irony is, this driver and those that support him will go on and on about how big of jerks OTHER people are... LOL


There is an old saying
"You get what you pay for. "

When she ordered her ride, she set a pickup location and a destination. That's all the driver agreed to when he accepted. If Uber wants us to provide a shopping service, then they need to raise fares. The girl in this case was probably paying $4.00 for her ride. The fact that she cried when the driver refused to stop tells me that she's a spoiled idiot. She probably wanted her $4.00 driver to stop so she could spend $10.00 on a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## Gander36

Wardell Curry said:


> And Jerks? LOL, you should read more of my posts. You might find the opposite is true. You can let pax take advantage of you and accept their thank you as a reward. I learned my lesson the hard way through thousands of rides. Also technically, the rider has a right to be taken to their destination and that is it. There is nothing that says a driver must make more than one stop. A driver can choose to make more than one stop if he wants to. If not, the rider can end the trip there and call another Uber.


Yeah, that's right. I suppose the Mexican restaurant I prefer could tell me "No!" or charge me extra when I ask them to cut the guacamole and give me a side of jalapenos instead, but they don't. It's called going above and beyond. And stopping and letting someone run into a 7-11 doesn't seem like a great sacrifice to do so...


----------



## Wardell Curry

Gander36 said:


> BTW, if a passenger wants to divert the trip to a convenience store, a fast food joint, to get groceries, an ATM, whatever, and you feel waiting is a waste of your time and you just can't accommodate them - then the proper way to handle it is to tell them you'll be glad to drop them there and they can request another Uber from there when they are ready to move on.


And I would have been happy to do that if the pax asked but she didn't so there is that.


----------



## Jagent

Gander36 said:


> Yeah, that's right. I suppose the Mexican restaurant I prefer could tell me "No!" or charge me extra when I ask them to cut the guacamole and give me a side of jalapenos instead, but they don't. It's called going above and beyond. And stopping and letting someone run into a 7-11 doesn't seem like a great sacrifice to do so...


I bet you leave a tip at that restaurant too, don't you? You get what you paid for.


----------



## PepeLePiu

Michael up north said:


> Ok, it's 35 cents per minute or $21/hour where I am so it's a different.


Like I said before, if they would pay at least .30¢ a minute her I would do it every day and actually encourage people to ask me to wait. At .13¢ in some markets you can start collecting can around the place and make more money. Is just simple math.


----------



## Gander36

Jagent said:


> So where do you draw the line? I got one starred for refusing to wait an hour while a rider shopped for furniture. I guess you'd have sat there.


Well, as you know if you drive a lot, there are a lot more jerks than considerate people out there.

But she obviously told you upfront she was going to be an hour, otherwise you wouldn't have had the chance to "refuse". It was totally unreasonable to ask you to wait an hour, and totally reasonable for you to end the trip and move on, suggesting it's better for both of you if she makes another request when she's done shopping (who wants the stress of knowing the meter is running while they're browsing furniture?)


----------



## Jagent

Gander36 said:


> Well, as you know if you drive a lot, there are a lot more jerks than considerate people out there.
> 
> But she obviously told you upfront she was going to be an hour, otherwise you wouldn't have had the chance to "refuse". It was totally unreasonable to ask you to wait an hour, and totally reasonable for you to end the trip and move on, suggesting it's better for both of you if she makes another request when she's done shopping (who wants the stress of knowing the meter is running while they're browsing furniture?)


Actually, she never said anything. She took her kid and got out of my car, leaving the child seat behind. When I told her not to forget her child seat, she said, "I'm only going to be in there for an hour. I need a ride back." I told her that's not how it works, you need to order another ride, and she left in a huff.

Ok so you wouldn't wait an hour. What about 1/2 hour? What about 15 minutes? What about 10?

Remember, this is $0.11 / minute. ...Uber X, not select.


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER

Ummm dont we get paid by the minute so if i stop while the mile rate stops the time does not . I actually talk pax into letting me wait for them while they shop or whatever that way i get the return ride a good rating and some wait time. Any real driver loves to stop that way we're getn paid without burning gas . I agree uber should pay us more for the wait time but all the pennies add up at the end of the week . Besides what you rushing for another 3 dollar ride???


----------



## Jagent

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> Besides what you rushing for another 3 dollar ride???


My dignity. I refuse to do anything for $0.11 per minute. Plus, all it takes is one minute to miss a $50 ride.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> Ummm dont we get paid by the minute so if i stop while the mile rate stops the time does not . I actually talk pax into letting me wait for them while they shop or whatever that way i get the return ride a good rating and some wait time. Any real driver loves to stop that way we're getn paid without burning gas . I agree uber should pay us more for the wait time but all the pennies add up at the end of the week . Besides what you rushing for another 3 dollar ride???


The mile rate is 5x the per minute rate in my market. Why would I wait for pax when I could be searching for a longer more lucrative trip? I already explained earlier that I used to wait for pax all the time and rarely got tipped and I make more now by not doing that. That extra income from waiting isn't worth it at the end of a trip.


----------



## Drago619

Jagent said:


> My dignity. I refuse to do anything for $0.11 per minute. Plus, all it takes is one minute to miss a $50 ride


You already agreed to the .11 per munite and the time you wait may cause you to gain a big fare as well.


----------



## SuzeCB

Drago619 said:


> Last time a rider asked me to stop at a gas station before his house so he can by cigs. I didnt ask for anything extra just said no problem. Pulled in he jumped out and was quick, he got back in and handed me a 20 and said thanks...id try it sometime without asking for more money if i were u..


College kids have no cash. It is extraordinarily rare to get a tip from a college kid. More rare than from people of ethnic backgrounds where they don't tip in their culture.


----------



## Jagent

Drago619 said:


> You already agreed to the .11 per munite and the time you wait may cause you to gain a big fare as well.


I'll take my chances on my own, thanks.


----------



## Matt moraes

Wardell Curry said:


> So I pick up a young girl about early twenties from what I presume to be her dorm. Her destination is only 2 miles away. As we are almost there, maybe 4 blocks away, she tell me to turn left at the light so we can go to 711. I ask her if I will be compensated for my time. She says" yea, I'll spot you a 5" at the end of the trip". I tell her she can give it to me now( I've been duped by lying pax enough). She says no, at trip's end. I continue heading to her destination and she starts crying. Literally crying. I drop her off and as she leaves, she says "why couldn't you be like my other uber drivers. "I assumed she meant other drivers she took advantage of. One star. Done. Don't let these entitled lying pax trick you. If they say they will tip if you make a stop, demand it up front.


If it's a surge ride I will stop and wait otherwise I wouldn't.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Hahahahahaha....I'm dying....

The moral police presence is strong in here.

"You agreed to be paid .11/min. so when a passenger says stop, you're obligated to do so..."

I'm smh...

I say this thread goes 30 pages...


----------



## ChortlingCrison

I wonder if the OP offered the pax a tissue.


----------



## uber strike

Good job. Pax think we are a service because Uber tells them that we are their "Private drivers". The damage is done. We are treated like crap and looked down upon, but drivers like you that demand respect can change that.


----------



## IHmechanic

PepeLePiu said:


> Mr. Travis couldn't said it better.
> Now you all drivers that feel cheated, abused and wrongly done by a company that provides the best Customer Service to all drivers, that gives you all the rides that you deserve with a very just compensation, go on and take responsibility for your actions.
> You need to provide the best experience ever to our nice, understanding and paying riders by giving the water, brownies, candy, carrying their grocery bags, offering an umbrella, smiling while they puke, slam your doors, call you a******s, allowing them to have open containers or more pax in that car that seat belts available, stopping for 15+ minutes at a drive thru or waiting as long as necessary for them to come out to start a ride, etc..., after all they are the ones holding the key to your economic success.
> 
> That's it, I'm out of sarcasm.
> 
> You get paid .15¢ a minute and 95¢ per mile in Riverside. A single stop to a drive thru takes on average 12 minutes so your waiting time nets you a whooping $ 1.80 cents minus Uber's fee (1.35), at that rate you will be making $ 5.40 cents an hour minus your gas and other related expenses. The average trip takes between 15-17 minutes, so potentially and counting the travel time to you next pax you could be losing a ping for every stop at a drive thru. Convenience stores are a bit quicker, but a 5 minute wait if is surging could potentially mess up you whole night.
> That what makes the difference between making 8 bucks and 35 bucks an hour. I don't do drive thru's or pit stops until after the bars are closed or during slow week days.
> Our service, despite what a few Uber acolytes says, is to drive a pax between point A and B, safely, efficiently and courteously. Pit stops are a driver's option and should be compensated with a higher price on time. If it was around .35¢ a minute I would do drive thru's all day long.


Uber needs to add a "Drive Thru" button. It would only be allowed to be activated while not moving and end when car starts moving again. It would triple the current per-minute rate during that time. It would never be included in the minimum fare ... always in addition to any minimum fare.


----------



## Gary_Philly

Hello Forum,

I've only been driving a few months. I try to accommodate any reasonable requests. Most people are more than willing to tip when they ask you to do something. Of course some people are just cheap and others try to take advantage. But I try to treat people like I would want to be treated. You gotta be fair but firm. People tend to respect that, and you will be paid accordingly. 

Best Wishes!!


----------



## Drago619

Instead of hating on uber and how it treats or pays you and in return taking it out on riders...how about just not driving. Everyone is in agreement that uber doesnt pay enough but the funny thing is theres a cab company near you that pays per mile and minute well above uber and you dont use ur own car and u would make .50 a minute plus for time.


----------



## PepeLePiu

IHmechanic said:


> Uber needs to add a "Drive Thru" button. It would only be allowed to be activated while not moving and end when car starts moving again. It would triple the current per-minute rate during that time. It would never be included in the minimum fare ... always in addition to any minimum fare.


They have ways to make it happen they just don't want to inconvenience the riders. A good amount of low rating are due to our reticence to go on Drive-Thru's, we usually lose money unless a tip is involved.



Drago619 said:


> Instead of hating on uber and how it treats or pays you and in return taking it out on riders...how about just not driving. Everyone is in agreement that uber doesnt pay enough but the funny thing is theres a cab company near you that pays per mile and minute well above uber and you dont use ur own car and u would make .50 a minute plus for time.


The problem with that is that the flexibility is not there. I think that is the main reason we choose to be RideShare drivers. I have a business, when is slow, like right now I complement my income with this gigs, but that doesn't mean I have to like they way they treat us. Is a matter of perspective.


----------



## Drago619

PepeLePiu said:


> The problem with that is that the flexibility is not there. I think that is the main reason we choose to be RideShare drivers. I have a business, when is slow, like right now I complement my income with this gigs, but that doesn't mean I have to like they way they treat us. Is a matter of perspective.


Your right, you dont have to like ubers practices. But taking it out on riders is another thing.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Crying is Blackmale. Don't be fooled by it.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I made a pax girl cry once.
Such an annoying shril voice OMG!


----------



## PepeLePiu

Drago619 said:


> Your right, you dont have to like ubers practices. But taking it out on riders is another thing.


I treat my riders with upmost respect, I enjoy a 4.92 rating on Uber and 4.98 on Lyft (But only 56 rides to date). I get tipped regularly both in cash and on app. I try to help them out as much as I can, but if it comes a time to choose between earning money and being accommodating without a reward, I will always chose the first option. I do allow some pit stops and the occasional drive thru as long as is not a busy day. Friday and Saturdays are a no-no until after 2:30 ish.


----------



## itsablackmarket

Usually you pay for work after it's completed. That's how normal deal making works.


----------



## TeoYayo614

Xnyte90 said:


> People like me get paid tips every single time I drive because I am actually courteous so yes I should drive because not only I can but at the same time I actually care about people.
> 
> Oh and your bus argument makes you sound very intelligent. You are comparing the bus system that is timed on certain routes to a rideshare service that is not timed or no particular route.


Ive only been driving for 2.5 weeks, have had 2 people ask me to stop somewhere on the way at gas stations. if its on the way I will likely stop, its not a big deal to me if they're in and out, I made it up in my mind if they're in there more than 5 minutes i will just leave. I haven't asked for extra except one guy who wanted to go about 5 miles out of the way, i asked to a ten and he gave me 15 for doing it. I guess it all depends on experience, that's my take on it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Gander36 said:


> Yeah, that's right. I suppose the Mexican restaurant I prefer could tell me "No!" or charge me extra when I ask them to cut the guacamole and give me a side of jalapenos instead, but they don't. It's called going above and beyond. And stopping and letting someone run into a 7-11 doesn't seem like a great sacrifice to do so...


It might not be a great sacrifice at all- if the sacrifice was being done for the Uber Partner's customer that he can count on business from for month or even years in the future.

But that's not what the case at all is with Uber.

These are Uber's customers, not the Partner's. And there is no reason to make any sacrifice at all for someone else's business interests without compensation.

Even if passenger were to get petulant and refuse to order Uber again, its no loss to the partner, who can follow them to another ride service.

Regardless of what happens to Uber, there will always be riders getting together with drivers willing to service them. They are not indispensable.


----------



## Greenghost2212

Graham_DC said:


> It's a waste of time to make any stops and wait outside. If they mention a tip to stop then fine but if they dont mention it the trip ends wherever we stop


Waste of time my ass lol. I made 45 off of a 13 dollar trip because I took a pax to a couple of different stores when he got his taxes back. And got a 20 also. Doing this shit sometimes patience is a virtue.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

I picked up 3 guys & drove them .5 miles to Jack n the Box. Waited in the drive thru for 23 minutes(it was late @ night), then drove them back. I made $3.20 for almost a half hour of work.(Not bad, huh?) They didn't tip or offer me food. They did leave a few hot & greasy curly fries on my back seat tho. Anyway, yeah, I felt good about myself because they said I provided great service & told me I was a 5 star driver.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Xnyte90 said:


> No matter what you are getting paid regardless and you never know if they might or might not give you a tip for taking the time to that for them.
> .


This is bs. I did this once as a noob. Jerk made me wait 20 minutes for a quick stop. 20 freaking minutes!!!!
Only reason I didn't leave his as$ is because he had luggage in my vehicle. Never again! 
Mileage and minute pay area meant to work together. Not for us to be paid for sitting like idiots while others run errands. That's not the job. 


Xnyte90 said:


> Less riders means less money. People hate Comcast because of Customer Service. Uber is becoming Comcast.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Why did you have to bash Comcast???!!??
The two companies I work for are getting spit on in this thread


----------



## Wardell Curry

Drago619 said:


> Instead of hating on uber and how it treats or pays you and in return taking it out on riders...how about just not driving. Everyone is in agreement that uber doesnt pay enough but the funny thing is theres a cab company near you that pays per mile and minute well above uber and you dont use ur own car and u would make .50 a minute plus for time.


Or I could drive for uber under my own rules as long as its not breaking uber's tos. This is too funny. If the pax don't like it they can find another uber.


----------



## mikeslemonade

Put me on the boat where I would have done it for her. You're more in the wrong for being anal because you are compensated for waiting and driving back; albeit the time compensation sucks but you are working long term( you win some and you lose some, but you are gaining gradually to your goal) Plus I would have went into the 7-eleven to throw away trash or buy more drinks/snacks.

And I've been tipped and compensated by the passenger for waiting about more than half of the time. One drink and a pizza, one Red Bull, and a $5 tip. You suck for being anal. Seriously a 7-eleven stop is typically under 5 minute wait. And you are also driving her back to school.. where the demand for ridesharing is higher.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Jagent said:


> My dignity. I refuse to do anything for $0.11 per minute. Plus, all it takes is one minute to miss a $50 ride.


This! 100%!!!
Just like I can refuse to accept pings over 10 minutes, I can refuse to wait once they reach their destination. If they say stop at 7-11, that's their destination.
Besides, the other day after refusing to wait for someone, I got out of my car to stretch. Found a quarter. 2 minutes and then some in 20 seconds!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## mikeslemonade

Cableguynoe said:


> This! 100%!!!
> Just like I can refuse to accept pings over 10 minutes, I can refuse to wait once they reach their destination. If they say stop at 7-11, that's their destination.
> Besides, the other day after refusing to wait for someone, I got out of my car to stretch. Found a quarter. 2 minutes and then some in 20 seconds!!! Woohoo!!!


Depends where you live/do your driving. It's high demand here so I can understand areas where it's slow and you have to drive far. And then you may not have any promotions. But over here I even offer to take people back and give them round trips.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

mikeslemonade said:


> Put me on the boat where I would have done it for her. You're more in the wrong for being anal because you are compensated for waiting and driving back; albeit the time compensation sucks but you are working long term( you win some and you lose some, but you are gaining gradually to your goal) Plus I would have went into the 7-eleven to throw away trash or buy more drinks/snacks.


I don't see it that way at all.

I'd say you are working on an "at will" basis, where if - for any reason or no reason- you find that you don't think what is being offered is sufficient compensation for the task, you really shouldn't do it.

There is no obligation to work for Uber for any fixed period of time, and Uber acknowledges it by calling the work a "side hustle".


----------



## MaximusMurkimus

I'm willing to be accommodating for a tip; lately I've been much less subtle about it too.

One time I picked up from EWR to a nearby hotel on 78. the jerkoff pax seriously joked about me driving to each hotel to find vacancy. I said are you going to throw me a few bucks to make that worthwhile? Jaw on the floor; he thought he was paying for my time. I corrected that he set a destination and I'm obligated to only get there; I'm not some cheap date. Sure enough, the first hotel was "perfect". I got two flags to soliciting tip afterwards. like I care...


----------



## Gander36

This past Friday afternoon I picked up 2 guys at a bar and drove them about 3 miles. It took 5 minutes. They tipped me $20. I didn't do anything wrong, or anything special. I suppose if I were the type that's unwilling to go 2 minutes out of my way to let a young woman pop into a 7-11 because she won't grease my palm with a $5er first, then I shouldn't be taking the disproportional generosity either.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Gander36 said:


> This past Friday afternoon I picked up 2 guys at a bar and drove them about 3 miles. It took 5 minutes. They tipped me $20. I didn't do anything wrong, or anything special. I suppose if I were the type that's unwilling to go 2 minutes out of my way to let a young woman pop into a 7-11 because she won't grease my palm with a $5er first, then I shouldn't be taking the disproportional generosity either.


I don't think you quite understand the argument being made.

Partners are concerned about going out of their way and not making crap.

Getting occasional decent tips for no real extra effort- doesn't pose a problem at all.


----------



## autofill

If you guys look, it's all the just joined new members of the forum who are pro Uber. You wasting your breath arguing with Uber employees.


----------



## Jagent

autofill said:


> If you guys look, it's all the just joined new members of the forum who are pro Uber. You wasting your breath arguing with Uber employees.


It's easy to tell when Uber is running "side hustle" commercials. This forum fills up with noobs who know everything. ..lol



Gander36 said:


> This past Friday afternoon I picked up 2 guys at a bar and drove them about 3 miles. It took 5 minutes. They tipped me $20. I didn't do anything wrong, or anything special. I suppose if I were the type that's unwilling to go 2 minutes out of my way to let a young woman pop into a 7-11 because she won't grease my palm with a $5er first, then I shouldn't be taking the disproportional generosity either.


Funny how you skipped my question. You already admitted that you wouldn't wait an hour. What about 1/2 hour? 15 minutes? 10 minutes? At what point is your time worth more than $0.11 cents per minute? Remember, we aren't talking select rates.


----------



## Cableguynoe

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't think you quite understand the argument being made.
> 
> Partners are concerned about going out of their way and not making crap.
> 
> Getting occasional decent tips for no real extra effort- doesn't pose a problem at all.


Uber calls us partners, which is just a more customer friendly way of saying contractor.

You can call us drivers.


----------



## Greenghost2212

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> I picked up 3 guys & drove them .5 miles to Jack n the Box. Waited in the drive thru for 23 minutes(it was late @ night), then drove them back. I made $3.20 for almost a half hour of work.(Not bad, huh?) They didn't tip or offer me food. They did leave a few hot & greasy curly fries on my back seat tho. Anyway, yeah, I felt good about myself because they said I provided great service & told me I was a 5 star driver.


That was your fault lol. That was one of the times u should've said no.



Jagent said:


> It's easy to tell when Uber is running "side hustle" commercials. This forum fills up with noobs who know everything. ..lol
> 
> Funny how you skipped my question. You already admitted that you wouldn't wait an hour. What about 1/2 hour? 15 minutes? 10 minutes? At what point is your time worth more than $0.11 cents per minute? Remember, we aren't talking select rates.


Every city isn't 11 cents a minute bro FYI.


----------



## Jagent

Greenghost2212 said:


> Every city isn't 11 cents a minute bro FYI.


No, but mine is, and I'm the one who was criticized for not waiting. (Actually, it's 15 cents, but Uber takes 25%.) But thanks for the info Einstein.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Greenghost2212 said:


> That was your fault lol. That was one of the times u should've said no.
> 
> Every city isn't 11 cents a minute bro FYI.


This isn't the point. The point is the driver can choose whether he or she makes extra stops or not, not the pax. And that could be based on any # of factors.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Greenghost2212 said:


> That was your fault lol. That was one of the times u should've said no.


When should I say "no"? I'm new, help me out bro.

What happens when I drive 12 minutes to pickup & the pax wants to go .3 miles to Carl's Jr.? Do I take them & "hope" for a tip or just cancel the ride?

Thanx.


----------



## UberGeo

Drago619 said:


> Last time a rider asked me to stop at a gas station before his house so he can by cigs. I didnt ask for anything extra just said no problem. Pulled in he jumped out and was quick, he got back in and handed me a 20 and said thanks...id try it sometime without asking for more money if i were u..


This happened to me. They picked up at wawa a coke and chips for me, ate their food in car with coffee and gave me a twenty tip after drop off at nj train station. They were on the way to xfinity.


----------



## Cableguynoe

So another thing that's happened to me on Lyft, not sure if UBER has this option. If they don't they will soon I'm sure. 
Pax can pre select multiple locations prior to being picked up. One of those locations can be a 7-11, drive thru, etc. Since it's already pre selected, it's a little harder to deny once you realize what is actually going down. 
Once it happened to me it was a convince store. Pax was in and out pretty fast. The other time it was just for multiple drop offs. But not sure how I would handle a drive thru in that situation, since unlike the other situations, they're not really asking. They've already planned it out in app


----------



## UberGeo

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> When should I say "no"? I'm new, help me out bro.
> 
> What happens when I drive 12 minutes to pickup & the pax wants to go .3 miles to Carl's Jr.? Do I take them & "hope" for a tip or just cancel the ride?
> 
> Thanx.


 no trips with pickup more than 10 minutes away in suburbs, 5 to 7 min in city (with surge)


----------



## Jagent

Funkmeister said:


> Use common sense. Which doesn't seem to be common these days. The conversation started about a woman and a couple of minutes - that's within reason. Ten, twenty, thirty or more minutes - if it falls out of your parameters for what is reasonable - kindly remind the pax that this is outside of our policies. More often than not they'll comply and either compensate you accordingly or agree and let you


So, wait a minute here. ... a couple of minutes is "within reason", so what's not within reason? 5 minutes? 10? 20? ...and why not? Why not 6 hours? You ARE being paid right? You are, as you say, "representing the brand."

You can't have it both ways. You can't say that a couple minutes is ok, but an hour isn't. Each person has a different idea of what "is ok."

The entire reason this thread exists is because Uber pay rate is a joke. If we got paid a decent rate, no one would care about waiting and most passengers wouldn't ask us to wait in the first place. The only reason they ask is because they know *it literally costs them nothing! *

So, wait around all you want, then call the rest of us dimwits. You'll probably get a cool badge for being a super dooper good Uber slave.


----------



## Gander36

Uber charges too little and takes too much. Some riders are inconsiderate and unappreciative. Many don't know better. Even so, I'm still not grasping the correlation between any of that and an Uber driver not doing the best they can. Doing a good job brings personal satisfaction if you have any pride in yourself or your work. Why refuse yourself that?


----------



## 1rightwinger

Deoxlar said:


> Upfront market here, we don't get paid for extra stops along the way here in Toronto. Pax still expects them without tipping though. Your level of customer service also has nothing to do with tips here, 4.95 rating and 4k trips and I've learnt that if the person was going to tip, he would have tipped as long as the ride wasn't disastrous.


You are in toronto. Tipping is not as customary in Canada as the usa for service industry, correct?


----------



## Jagent

Gander36 said:


> Uber charges too little and takes too much. Some riders are inconsiderate and unappreciative. Many don't know better. Even so, I'm still not grasping the correlation between any of that and an Uber driver not doing the best they can. Doing a good job brings personal satisfaction if you have any pride in yourself or your work. Why refuse yourself that?


I think we all do the best job we can, it's just that you have to draw the line somewhere. And yes, it's based on the pay from Uber. I got a 70 mile trip the other day. Before the guy even asked, I told him we could stop if he needed it. I figured he would probably need a bathroom break. But, had it been a minimum fare ($2.92 here), I'm not stopping.

Now, that doesn't mean that I'm nasty about it. I tell the pax, "Sorry, I'm not allowed to stop. Uber told all of us drivers no stopping tonight. They're so busy, they've already got someone else waiting on me to drop you off. Sorry, but I'll get in trouble if we stop. I can drop you off if you want" ...... and that's the end of it. So far, not one complaint and my rating has never been less than 4.87.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular

Back it up Uber said:


> Do what you want man, doesn't matter to me. The OP posts everyday with some new story about screwing over a pax. It gets to the point that doing little things like this is such a huge deal to you guys, then it's time to call it quits.


I love people like yourself on here telling others when it's "time to call it quits". If you've been driving for any length of time and you haven't learned to say no to pax requests, then it's time to...grow a backbone.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

Wardell Curry said:


> So I pick up a young girl about early twenties from what I presume to be her dorm. Her destination is only 2 miles away. As we are almost there, maybe 4 blocks away, she tell me to turn left at the light so we can go to 711. I ask her if I will be compensated for my time. She says" yea, I'll spot you a 5" at the end of the trip". I tell her she can give it to me now( I've been duped by lying pax enough). She says no, at trip's end. I continue heading to her destination and she starts crying. Literally crying. I drop her off and as she leaves, she says "why couldn't you be like my other uber drivers. "I assumed she meant other drivers she took advantage of. One star. Done. Don't let these entitled lying pax trick you. If they say they will tip if you make a stop, demand it up front.


It's really getting sad for some of these customers. I'll be taking them on their trip, and they will suddenly try to make an extra stop on a two mile ride. They know we won't get paid, they know this makes them a horrible person, but they still do it!!! Jesus people, asking a UBER driver to make an extra stop is like NOT tipping your waiter, you just DONT DO IT!!


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Greenghost2212 said:


> Every city isn't 11 cents a minute bro FYI.


some are more, and some are less. Especially when you consider the 25% Uber taste. But the real question is whether or a driver thinks its worth it.

If someone is pleased to be earning at that rate for an indefinite period of time while the customer is shopping, that's just really up to them. If they don't like it, they shouldn't do it- their only obligation to the passenger is to tell them "sorry, it ain't happening".



NorthNJLyftacular said:


> You don't think Uber would spend a few bucks to pay some dicks to influence driver opinion on this site?


Although it wouldn't be beneath them to do exactly that, the real answer is they probably aren't doing it.

My limited interaction with Uber drivers shows that there is a surprising amount of company-spirit in the ranks, new drivers and those that see themselves on the "cutting edge" of a technological advance, a superior form of transportation compared to Jitneys and cabs.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular

Cableguynoe said:


> So another thing that's happened to me on Lyft, not sure if UBER has this option. If they don't they will soon I'm sure.
> Pax can pre select multiple locations prior to being picked up. One of those locations can be a 7-11, drive thru, etc. Since it's already pre selected, it's a little harder to deny once you realize what is actually going down.
> Once it happened to me it was a convince store. Pax was in and out pretty fast. The other time it was just for multiple drop offs. But not sure how I would handle a drive thru in that situation, since unlike the other situations, they're not really asking. They've already planned it out in app


Yeah, this SUCKS.


----------



## htboston

Wardell Curry said:


> So I pick up a young girl about early twenties from what I presume to be her dorm. Her destination is only 2 miles away. As we are almost there, maybe 4 blocks away, she tell me to turn left at the light so we can go to 711. I ask her if I will be compensated for my time. She says" yea, I'll spot you a 5" at the end of the trip". I tell her she can give it to me now( I've been duped by lying pax enough). She says no, at trip's end. I continue heading to her destination and she starts crying. Literally crying. I drop her off and as she leaves, she says "why couldn't you be like my other uber drivers. "I assumed she meant other drivers she took advantage of. One star. Done. Don't let these entitled lying pax trick you. If they say they will tip if you make a stop, demand it up front.


You're not afraid she'll one star you back or did you report her also?


----------



## AnythingButUber

Michael up north said:


> Why wouldn't you do a stop for a passenger as requested? On the Uber website fare calculation is explained: "Trip fares are determined in part by the actual time and distance traveled.
> 
> If riders ask you to make a stop before arriving at their final destination, let the trip continue. When a stop is made during a trip, the time you wait is added to the fare. Additional distance traveled to locations on or off the trip route is added to the fare."
> 
> I don't understand why a driver wouldn't do as the customer requested except if it puts you in danger or carries a risk of damage to you or the vehicle, each as a bad area, road, or goods inside the vehicle that may damage it.


Are you serious??? You're paid 17 cents a minute. You wait 10 mins for $1.70....you could have dropped them off and got another ride, making WAY more than $1.70...we are NOT personal drivers and no tip for extra service means no extra work. I drove 2 drunk assholes on what should have been a 25 min ride...took ONE hour bc I had to stop SIX times while they got out to vomit...kept saying how I was such a good person...Know what they tipped me? FIVE dollars!!! During surge hours!!!I lost $30 bucks or more screwing around with them! So, NO, no stopping at the store or anywhere til the tip is in hand!


----------



## autofill

Funkmeister said:


> Usually around $2K - $2.5K but I've had a $4.1K, $2.8K, $3.3K week thrown in there.


So you're that Uber driver making $90k everyone is taking about! Nice to meet you


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Gander36 said:


> Yeah, that's right. I suppose the Mexican restaurant I prefer could tell me "No!" or charge me extra when I ask them to cut the guacamole and give me a side of jalapenos instead, but they don't. It's called going above and beyond. And stopping and letting someone run into a 7-11 doesn't seem like a great sacrifice to do so...


Do you tip at the Mexican restaurant?


----------



## AnythingButUber

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Do you tip at the Mexican restaurant?


Never been there, but I ALWAYS tip 18% plus $1 extra for adequate to good service. .. Mediocre service gets a brief conversation addressing the issue and 15%. Just showing up for a service type job warrants something, bc they are all shit jobs.


----------



## AnythingButUber

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 7 months, almost 5000 trips? That's 166 trips a week. And at an average of 10 miles each.
> 
> Really?
> 
> Well when the pax start tipping consistently then I'll treat them the same way I would if I were a waitress at a restaurant.


I agree. I think 98% of pax suck.


----------



## negeorgia

Drago619 said:


> Last time a rider asked me to stop at a gas station before his house so he can by cigs. I didnt ask for anything extra just said no problem. Pulled in he jumped out and was quick, he got back in and handed me a 20 and said thanks...id try it sometime without asking for more money if i were u..


He did not ask her for more money, she brought it up. He tested her honesty and she failed.



Xnyte90 said:


> Wow you are already compensated from your time and your demanding more money when she is already spending money and you refuse to take her to where she wants to go? I never do that. That's horrible customer service and I don't care if it's a short or long trip. You are paid to provide a service yet you refused. People like you shouldn't drive. It's makes me so upset that drivers are so greedy and only care about them selves.


He demanded nothing. She brought up a tip and failed to deliver.


----------



## Back it up Uber

NorthNJLyftacular said:


> I love people like yourself on here telling others when it's "time to call it quits". If you've been driving for any length of time and you haven't learned to say no to pax requests, then it's time to...grow a backbone.


I make more than enough that if I have to accommodate a short stop once every 50 trips to help someone out it doesn't affect me at all. It's drivers that feel that a 2 min stop will bankrupt them are the ones that need to find some other job to do. 75% of the time I make a stop I'm offered something from the pax without asking. If If I had a pax that I believe will take a long time in some where I tell them it would be beneficial to both of us to order another trip. It's not that tough.


----------



## Thomas The Transporter

I just say: "OK, when I drop you off at the store, I'm going to start driving around the block. If I get a request for another ride before I come around and see you in the parking lot, ready to get back in, I will end your trip so I can go pick up my next rider."

If they don't agree to that, I drop them at the store, end the trip and drive away.

Or if the parking lot is big enough, just keep driving in a circle till they come out.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Thomas The Transporter said:


> I just say: "OK, when I drop you off at the store, I'm going to start driving around the block. If I get a request for another ride before I come around and see you in the parking lot, ready to get back in, I will end your trip so I can go pick up my next rider."
> 
> If they don't agree to that, I drop them at the store, end the trip and drive away.
> 
> Or if the parking lot is big enough, just keep driving in a circle till they come out.


You don't do this. You just made this up as you were typing.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

dirtylee said:


> Wait until you get 2 pax. Stop @ a store, then 1 stays in the car to make sure you don't take off.


I know a driver who said the pax left a laptop in his car so they wouldn't leave and he threw it out the window.
funny as hell to that pax..haha


----------



## Gander36

The majority of riders don't tip good drivers that try hard often enough. But it's because of all the half-ass drivers with horrible attitudes that they don't feel bad about it. LOL


----------



## Haskel45

23+ trips per day, 7 days per week for 7 months straight?

At an average of ten miles per trip?

At 2 trips per hour, i.e 30 mins per trip this means you'd be online at least 12 hours per day 7 days per week, 84 hours per week for 7 months straight!

Two ten mile trips per hour is assuming PERFECT circumstances virtually EVERY SINGLE TIME. Meaning, no wait between pings, pax is ready and curbside EVERY time. Light to virtually zero traffic on the way to pickup the pax, and likewise for the actual trip itself EVERY single time.

Also it would have to be highway/freeway trips virtually every time. You're not averaging 30 mins per ten mile trip in the city, when you consider traffic lights, school zones, pedestrians, dumbass drivers along with other variables mentioned in the prior paragraph.

Even considering overnight hours (12am-4am) when traffic in most cities is virtually nil, you'd have to assume virtually zero wait time between pings which is highly unlikely during those hours.

HOW SWAY!!??

You are a freaking MACHINE, that's the ONLY explanation that would make sense.

Good thing about uber is it easy to post proof, I have weekly statements going back 5 months. I would love to see your last 5 months of weekly statements for inspiration.

If you're clocking 96k-120k driving where you live I'M PACKING MY BAGS RIGHT NOW.

Let's see those statements mate.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Haskel45 said:


> 23+ trips per day, 7 days per week for 7 months straight?
> 
> At an average of ten miles per trip?


The average of 10 miles a trip is the really remarkable part of the equation.

That would indicate a very high proportion of suburban trips. In the cab racket, most of the business was urban- picking up city dwellers who didn't have cars available and they didn't usually go that far to make it to Walmart, their doctor's appointments, school or to go out to a nightclub. That's why they took a cab, and why I would suspect they'd take Uber.


----------



## UberGeo

Wardell Curry said:


> So I pick up a young girl about early twenties from what I presume to be her dorm. Her destination is only 2 miles away. As we are almost there, maybe 4 blocks away, she tell me to turn left at the light so we can go to 711. I ask her if I will be compensated for my time. She says" yea, I'll spot you a 5" at the end of the trip". I tell her she can give it to me now( I've been duped by lying pax enough). She says no, at trip's end. I continue heading to her destination and she starts crying. Literally crying. I drop her off and as she leaves, she says "why couldn't you be like my other uber drivers. "I assumed she meant other drivers she took advantage of. One star. Done. Don't let these entitled lying pax trick you. If they say they will tip if you make a stop, demand it up front.


Make her put the 711 stop in uber for tracking (because you don't know how to get there). When she comes out she puts the destination in.


----------



## Flying16150

Wardell Curry said:


> Y
> 
> You don't think I tried this. I have waited 10 minutes for pax to run errands and no tip. Can't trust pax anymore. Many of these pax have no shame in tricking you. They make promises and don't deliver and it's like, so what? What will he do to me? He is simply a driver.


You all are pretty bad. Some of you act like it cost you to be nice. Why wouldn't you make a extra stop. You get paid for your time to and it's not like your doing physical work here. I always stop for the customer and never have been sorry I did. If stopping is so hard for you then stop driving completely. Talk about self entitled customers some of you drivers got that beat for sure.


----------



## jfinks

UberGeo said:


> Make her put the 711 stop in uber for tracking (because you don't know how to get there). When she comes out she puts the destination in.


That really doesn't do anything, you are paid mileage and time regardless.


----------



## Trebor

Wardell Curry said:


> So I pick up a young girl about early twenties from what I presume to be her dorm. Her destination is only 2 miles away. As we are almost there, maybe 4 blocks away, she tell me to turn left at the light so we can go to 711. I ask her if I will be compensated for my time. She says" yea, I'll spot you a 5" at the end of the trip". I tell her she can give it to me now( I've been duped by lying pax enough). She says no, at trip's end. I continue heading to her destination and she starts crying. Literally crying. I drop her off and as she leaves, she says "why couldn't you be like my other uber drivers. "I assumed she meant other drivers she took advantage of. One star. Done. Don't let these entitled lying pax trick you. If they say they will tip if you make a stop, demand it up front.


Your lucky she didnt call 911 and say your kidnapping her/holding her against her will.


----------



## Funkmeister

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 7 months, almost 5000 trips? That's 166 trips a week. And at an average of 10 miles each.
> 
> Really?


Yeah, really and it's been closer to 200 trips per week recently. Not all 10 mile trips and I'm not even sure Uber counts my dead head miles but I got a notice that I was over 50K and had to take my car in for their inspection. That's what prompted my initial inquiry along with the 1099.

Actually they do account for deadhead miles since they have my odometer readings it seems.



Haskel45 said:


> 23+ trips per day, 7 days per week for 7 months straight?
> 
> At an average of ten miles per trip?
> 
> At 2 trips per hour, i.e 30 mins per trip this means you'd be online at least 12 hours per day 7 days per week, 84 hours per week for 7 months straight!
> 
> Two ten mile trips per hour is assuming PERFECT circumstances virtually EVERY SINGLE TIME. Meaning, no wait between pings, pax is ready and curbside EVERY time. Light to virtually zero traffic on the way to pickup the pax, and likewise for the actual trip itself EVERY single time.
> 
> Also it would have to be highway/freeway trips virtually every time. You're not averaging 30 mins per ten mile trip in the city, when you consider traffic lights, school zones, pedestrians, dumbass drivers along with other variables mentioned in the prior paragraph.
> 
> Even considering overnight hours (12am-4am) when traffic in most cities is virtually nil, you'd have to assume virtually zero wait time between pings which is highly unlikely during those hours.
> 
> WTF?!, HOW SWAY!!??
> 
> You are a freaking MACHINE, that's the ONLY explanation that would make sense.
> 
> Good thing about uber is it easy to post proof, I have weekly statements going back 5 months. I would love to see your last 5 months of weekly statements for inspiration.
> 
> If you're clocking 96k-120k driving where you live I'M PACKING MY BAGS RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Let's see those statements mate.


Your assumptions are a bit off.

My daily average is around 2.5 - 3 trips per hour but that goes up significantly early mornings (5:30a - 9a) and evenings (4:30p - 10p) when I can catch a lot of pools (my SUV can seat 7 and Uber can fill it up). I've done 10 rides in an hour. I don't typically drive after 10pm (although I've done it on occasion when I'm on a roll and banging them out but I've learned that lesson). The long rides average this out but I do try to minimize deadhead time by picking up everywhere. Hence the wide range of locations. Ex.: I always get X or XL trips from SF to San Jose, Palo Alto, Mountain View and surrounding areas (Google, Apple, Facebook, etc... employees and business). Those trips running time is about 1/2 hour in normal traffic or an hour or more during heavy commute times. When completed, I start back towards the city but I take all pings and they pretty much come in non-stop. When I'm on there usually is zero wait time. Most of the time I'll get a ping before I've completed my last ride. I like to think that 4 pings on a return balances my trip average. Sometimes I do more, sometimes less but I always minimize that deadhead time. I've done 50 trips in a day and while I have done 7 days straight there usually light days in there for other endeavors. I also do a lot of hours to hit my goals sometimes. That's business! If you want your business to be successful, you put in the time. In saying this I know I'm not alone. I've met other drivers who are doing just as well or better than me and we all seem to operate on the same principles.

Unlike most, I actually like POOLS at times. Drivers complain because they think they lose money but the reality is the value of the trip goes up - even with one extra passenger. The beauty for me is I knock out my bonus rides quicker and turn my focus on what I call "whales" (long trips). I lay around my prime spots or cruise the airports ( never waiting long).

All of this adds up to lots of miles, lots of trips and lots of money with the vast majority of customer interactions being great. I don't pander for tips and my pax/tip ratio is pretty good. I'd like to think it's because I'm not a jerk.



I_Like_Spam said:


> The average of 10 miles a trip is the really remarkable part of the equation.
> 
> That would indicate a very high proportion of suburban trips. In the cab racket, most of the business was urban- picking up city dwellers who didn't have cars available and they didn't usually go that far to make it to Walmart, their doctor's appointments, school or to go out to a nightclub. That's why they took a cab, and why I would suspect they'd take Uber.


I guess you can consider most of the trips outside SF suburban but there are three major cities in close proximity along with smaller towns/cities within the region. This doesn't include Sacramento which ain't too far away and seems to be getting better for drivers although their rates are low.

You're right, the convenience is what makes Uber attractive to riders. There are plenty of short rides and passengers don't want to quibble over a tip. Some give and some don't but no driver should ever ask for one. That is crass. This prevalent antipathy is really stupid and extremely bad for business. One thing these naysayers seem to forget is we're all in this together. This is a BORG collective. The actions of one affects us all eventually.

Last thing.. I can be aggressive at times but not doing this. I stay assertive. I promise you I know how to say "no". Nobody will ever accuse me of lacking a backbone. If the situation requires me baring fangs, I'll bite but I always prefer to treat people like I want to be treated. We all have our moments and stories to tell. This one just makes no sense.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Thomas The Transporter said:


> I just say: "OK, when I drop you off at the store, I'm going to start driving around the block. If I get a request for another ride before I come around and see you in the parking lot, ready to get back in, I will end your trip so I can go pick up my next rider."
> 
> If they don't agree to that, I drop them at the store, end the trip and drive away.
> 
> Or if the parking lot is big enough, just keep driving in a circle till they come out.





Cableguynoe said:


> You don't do this. You just made this up as you were typing.














Gander36 said:


> The majority of riders don't tip good drivers that try hard often enough. But it's because of all the half-ass drivers with horrible attitudes that they don't feel bad about it. LOL


Wrong "new member", they don't tip because they're cheap low life's. TK lied to them & said, "The tip's included" which couldn't be any further from the truth. Once they found out the truth, many of them still don't tip.


----------



## jfinks

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Wrong "new member", they don't tip because they're cheap low life's. TK lied to them & said, "The tip's included" which couldn't be any further from the truth. Once they found out the truth, many of them still don't tip.


Yep, if it was said publicly that "tip is included" and there is no line item %tip per trip, there should be a national or world wide class action for at least a 10% tip, possibly 20%. That was misleading information where if it wasn't said more riders would tip. Since they think it is "included" they are more inclined to "not tip" ever.


----------



## Haskel45

Are you going to post those statements Funkmeister?


----------



## Gander36

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Wrong "new member", they don't tip because they're cheap low life's. TK lied to them & said, "The tip's included" which couldn't be any further from the truth. Once they found out the truth, many of them still don't tip.


Can't wait until I get enough posts to be re-classified from "New Member" to "Established Complainer" like most of you...  And by the way, I'm not new to Uber, just this forum:


----------



## Jagent

Gander36 said:


> The majority of riders don't tip good drivers that try hard often enough. But it's because of all the half-ass drivers with horrible attitudes that they don't feel bad about it. LOL


Sorry, but you're wrong. Uber killed tipping by promoting that "tips are included." There are even drivers that tell passengers they aren't allowed to take tips.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Funkmeister said:


> There are plenty of short rides and passengers don't want to quibble over a tip. Some give and some don't but no driver should ever ask for one. That is crass. This prevalent antipathy is really stupid and extremely bad for business. One thing these naysayers seem to forget is we're all in this together. This is a BORG collective. The actions of one affects us all eventually.


I can agree that it might be a little bit gauche to ask for a tip, but I think its probably necessary with the majority of Uber passengers-if the culture is going to change. No one likes to be asked for a gratuity, if the passengers know its likely they will be asked- they'll pony up without asking to avoid the social awkwardness.

I disagree with the idea that it "hurts business" or the "collective". The collective, in my view, is the entire community of people who perform rides, not the facilitators. People gave and received rides for many, many years before Uber was conceived of, and will do so long after its gone. There is no real reason for the drivers-who services will still be needed- to really care if Uber goes under or not.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Gander36 said:


> Can't wait until I get enough posts to be re-classified from "New Member" to "Established Complainer" like most of you...  And by the way, I'm not new to Uber, just this forum:
> 
> View attachment 113300


Lol.....no comment on your ride "stats"...

Um, you're complaining about us complaining....


----------



## Funkmeister

Haskel45 said:


> Are you going to post those statements Funkmeister?


Why? Do I know you? Are you doing my taxes?
Here's a few to whet your appetite:


























Now what else would you like? My birth certificate?

I've also got about 2100 5* out of about 2200 ratings. Want to see that too?

There is no reason to lie to strangers. Believe me or not, I could care less.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Flying16150 said:


> You all are pretty bad. Some of you act like it cost you to be nice. Why wouldn't you make a extra stop. You get paid for your time to and it's not like your doing physical work here. I always stop for th.e customer and never have been sorry I did. If stopping is so hard for you then stop driving completely. Talk about self entitled customers some of you drivers got that beat for sure.


You might want to read previous posts. I already explained making extra stops for pax who don't tip is a waste of time and money but ok. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Gander36

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Lol.....no comment on your ride "stats"...
> 
> Um, you're complaining about us complaining....


Not complaining, just using a bit of sarcasm to offset the somewhat laughable inference by many posters that one's "status" (based solely on # of posts whether they are worthwhile or inane no less) equates to a more in-depth understanding of Uber, psychology, human nature, teamwork, pride, honesty, etc.

My ratings page was to show I am not new to Uber. But if you want to commend or criticize it for any reason, feel free.


----------



## YelpMan

dirtylee said:


> Wait until you get 2 pax. Stop @ a store, then 1 stays in the car to make sure you don't take off.


Or the other thing that happens is that the one person leaves his or her bag or whatever stuff in the back seat so that you don't take off


----------



## Gander36

Funkmeister said:


> Why? Do I know you? Are you doing my taxes?
> Here's a few to whet your appetite:
> View attachment 113315
> View attachment 113316
> View attachment 113317
> View attachment 113318
> 
> 
> Now what else would you like? My birth certificate?


NICE!


----------



## Jagent

Gander36 said:


> Not complaining, just using a bit of sarcasm to offset the somewhat laughable inference by many posters that one's "status" (based solely on # of posts whether they are worthwhile or inane no less) equates to a more in-depth understanding of Uber, psychology, human nature, teamwork, pride, honesty, etc.
> 
> My ratings page was to show I am not new to Uber. But if you want to commend or criticize it for any reason, feel free.


Are you proud to be an Uber driver?


----------



## autofill

Trebor said:


> Your lucky she didnt call 911 and say your kidnapping her/holding her against her will.


Have you seen the pax from hell video?


----------



## Gander36

Jagent said:


> Are you proud to be an Uber driver?


This is probably a bit deep for this conversation, but I don't label myself as an "Uber Driver" as if its a status or societal placement. Anyone that would do that to themselves or others probably isn't self-actualized, and may even be quite insecure. Many riders are inconsiderate to Uber drivers for just this reason - their OWN insecurities.

I am, however, proud of job I do when I'm driving for Uber, and doing the best I can isn't going to change because I'm taken advantage of or not tipped.


----------



## autofill

Funkmeister said:


> My daily average is around 2.5 - 3 trips per hour but that goes up significantly early mornings (5:30a - 9a) and evenings (4:30p - 10p)





Funkmeister said:


> I've done 10 rides in an hour.





Funkmeister said:


> Those trips running time is about 1/2 hour in normal traffic or an hour or more during heavy commute times.


Do you even drive? You claimed to drive mostly during rush hour traffic and still average 2.5-3 trips/hour but each trip during rush hour takes 1/2 to over 1 hour long. Wow!


----------



## Funkmeister

I_Like_Spam said:


> I can agree that it might be a little bit gauche to ask for a tip, but I think its probably necessary with the majority of Uber passengers-if the culture is going to change. No one likes to be asked for a gratuity, if the passengers know its likely they will be asked- they'll pony up without asking to avoid the social awkwardness.


Not likely. Someone mentioned earlier different cultures deal with gratuities differently - which is very true. There shouldn't be any expectations but an appreciation when one is forthcoming - that's it.

You


I_Like_Spam said:


> I disagree with the idea that it "hurts business" or the "collective". The collective, in my view, is the entire community of people who perform rides, not the facilitators. People gave and received rides for many, many years before Uber was conceived of, and will do so long after its gone. There is no real reason for the drivers-who services will still be needed- to really care if Uber goes under or not.


It is obvious that there is no appreciation for how Uber/Lyft have shifted the paradigm. I would never have considered driving before I heard of this (wish I had heard of it sooner) and if it ends, there's no way I'm working for any taxi company. I like to think I am providing a service - not servitude. You should care whether Uber succeeds or fails. Anything that comes after is probably going to be worse. (Who in their right mind doesn't care about the viability and stability of a company they're working with?)


----------



## roadman

Wardell Curry said:


> So I pick up a young girl about early twenties from what I presume to be her dorm. Her destination is only 2 miles away. As we are almost there, maybe 4 blocks away, she tell me to turn left at the light so we can go to 711. I ask her if I will be compensated for my time. She says" yea, I'll spot you a 5" at the end of the trip". I tell her she can give it to me now( I've been duped by lying pax enough). She says no, at trip's end. I continue heading to her destination and she starts crying. Literally crying. I drop her off and as she leaves, she says "why couldn't you be like my other uber drivers. "I assumed she meant other drivers she took advantage of. One star. Done. Don't let these entitled lying pax trick you. If they say they will tip if you make a stop, demand it up front.


We get paid time and distance so yes you will be compensated for the time. In any case it's 1 stop only so if she wants to go to 7-11 fine, take her to 7-11. The Uber app does not allow for multiple stops. That's my answer ever since I picked 4 different women at 4 different addresses so they could go drink. It is 1 stop only. They can go ahead and low rate me I do so many trips it won't even matter.


----------



## Haskel45

Funkmeister said:


> Why? Do I know you? Are you doing my taxes?
> Here's a few to whet your appetite:
> View attachment 113315
> View attachment 113316
> View attachment 113317
> View attachment 113318
> 
> 
> *Now what else would you like? My birth certificate?*


That along with your ss# and bank account info would be nice...just kidding (unless you're serious, in which case you can pm me....lol).

Thank u for being so forthcoming though, I *truly * appreciate and respect that.

I frankly wanted to see for motivational purposes and also to getting a better understanding.

The market you drive in, the platform and of course the time you put in are huge factors. Someone who drives X only in a slower market has a different set of variables that guide their decisions.

It's a bit presumptuous to say a guy is a malcontent because he chooses not to wait for someone to run an errand.

One size doesn't fit all.


----------



## Funkmeister

autofill said:


> Do you even drive? You claimed to drive mostly during rush hour traffic and still average 2.5-3 trips/hour but each trip during rush hour takes 1/2 to over 1 hour long. Wow!


I really wasn't going to reply to this because it seems you would prefer to pick and choose parts of a comment and try to dissect that but I'll spell it out so you understand.

2.5 - 3 trips is my typical hourly average throughout the day. Meaning within 2 hours I expect to make 5 - 6 trips. That is unless I'm on a long trip throughout the region which can take time in traffic. Still with me? During those commute hours I tend to get a lot of pools - my car seats 7 pax - within SF. As long as I can skirt downtown and that traffic quagmire, my ride average goes up because I'm carrying more than one ride at a time and trips around the city are pretty compact. Make sense?



Haskel45 said:


> That along with your ss# and bank account info would be nice...just kidding (unless you're serious, in which case you can pm me....lol).
> 
> Thank u for being so forthcoming though, I *truly * appreciate and respect that.
> 
> I frankly wanted to see for motivational purposes and also to getting a better understanding.
> 
> The market you drive in, the platform and of course the time you put in are huge factors. Someone who drives X only in a slower market has a different set of variables that guide their decisions.
> 
> It's a bit presumptuous to say a guy is a malcontent because he chooses not to wait for someone to run an errand.
> 
> One size doesn't fit all.


You're right. Much respect for your opinions.


----------



## Wardell Curry

autofill said:


> Have you seen the pax from hell video?


I wished she called 911. I would show the officer the current trip and gps route that I took. So I am kidnapping her by taking her to the destination on the app with her name on it? I wish one of these pax would try that bull shit with me and see who ends up losing in the end.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Funkmeister said:


> *I would never have considered driving before I heard of this *(wish I had heard of it sooner) and if it ends, there's no way I'm working for any taxi company.)


Thanks for the observation, I've been saying that for a long time. Uber's great triumph isn't technology, but in Public Relations.

I drove Yellow Cab in the 90's, they couldn't get enough drivers to man the taxis, even in the barren economic wasteland which was Pittsburgh in the wake of the Steel Collapse of the 80's. Uber made it cutting edge and cool to chauffeur around drunks in your own car, so much so that people lined up to do it at bargain basement rates.

As far as Uber's future, it will either transform profoundly or fail completely, sooner rather than later. The current setup isn't going to last, something else will be around the corner. Guessing that it "will have to be worse", I just don't think you can jump to that conclusion before you see it


----------



## NBR

dirtylee said:


> Wait until you get 2 pax. Stop @ a store, then 1 stays in the car to make sure you don't take off.


This happens to me once on my second day doing UBER: A guy requests me to stop on an ATM while his girlfriend stayed inside my car, it took around 20 min (!!!) to he finishes his transaction.
Guess what? no tip. Nada. Zero.


----------



## Wardell Curry

NBR said:


> This happens to me once on my second day doing UBER: A guy requests me to stop on an ATM while his girlfriend stayed inside my car, it took around 20 min (!!!) to he finishes his transaction.
> Guess what? no tip. Nada. Zero.


These pax think they are doing you a favor by keeping the meter running while they run errands when it is the opposite. I have had one lady in the past make 4 different stops by herself to go shopping and she spent an average of 7-10 minutes at each stop. I helped load and unload all the stuff she bought. Total distance was like 5 miles and trip took about an hour. At the end she said, thank you and simply walked out. This was back when I was still letting pax control me. Smh.


----------



## Funkmeister

Wardell Curry said:


> These pax think they are doing you a favor by keeping the meter running while they run errands when it is the opposite. I have had one lady in the past make 4 different stops by herself to go shopping and she spent an average of 7-10 minutes at each stop. I helped load and unload all the stuff she bought. Total distance was like 5 miles and trip took about an hour. At the end she said, thank you and simply walked out. This was back when I was still letting pax control me. Smh.


Wardell, I really understand where you're coming from and I see this is blowback from feeling like you let people control you. The reality is that no one ever controlled you. The choice has always been yours. You can find a happy medium. I may have done the same thing with the lady making 4 stops with the same results on a trip that sounds like it ultimately made around $10 - $11 bucks for the hour. Not good but it does happen so you move on without dwelling on it too much. If you stay pissed because of it, that next pax is definitely going to feel it and they most assuredly won't have anything for you. OTOH the right disposition might get you an overly gracious tip the next time. It happens all the time. You can be assertive and tactful with a more desired positive result or aggressive and disdainful with a least desired result. You are always in control and your choices will determine the outcome.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Funkmeister said:


> Wardell, I really understand where you're coming from and I see this is blowback from feeling like you let people control you. The reality is that no one ever controlled you. The choice has always been yours. You can find a happy medium. I may have done the same thing with the lady making 4 stops with the same results on a trip that sounds like it ultimately made around $10 - $11 bucks for the hour. Not good but it does happen so you move on without dwelling on it too much. If you stay pissed because of it, that next pax is definitely going to feel it and they most assuredly won't have anything for you. OTOH the right disposition might get you an overly gracious tip the next time. It happens all the time. You can be assertive and tactful with a more desired positive result or aggressive and disdainful with a least desired result. You are always in control and your choices will determine the outcome.


 I am no longer upset. And in fact my change in behavior toward making stops wasnt due to that single trip. It was a a collection of trips over time where I got no tips. So I decided enough is enough. And I was upset at the time but I rarely if ever let my frustration from a prior trip carry into my future trips.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Wardell Curry said:


> I am no longer upset. And in fact my change in behavior toward making stops wasnt due to that single trip. It was a a collection of trips over time where I got no tips. So I decided enough is enough. And I was upset at the time but I rarely if ever let my frustration from a prior trip carry into my future trips.


Same here...


----------



## Flying16150

Wardell Curry said:


> You might want to read previous posts. I already explained making extra stops for pax who don't tip is a waste of time and money but ok. Whatever floats your boat.


I've been doing this for a long time way before I started with Uber and it's never cost me money to make a extra stop. Some of you complain about every little thing that happens out there. My advice to all of you unhappy drivers is simple. Stop driving.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Flying16150 said:


> My advice to all of you unhappy drivers is simple. Stop driving.


That's some great advice you are giving out there. Surprised you're not charging for it.
You guys act like someone being unhappy with their work situation and complaining about their boss and customers is a new thing.
Happens EVERYWHERE. And it's really not that big a deal. People don't have to start quitting their jobs just because their not happy. It's a job.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Flying16150 said:


> You all are pretty bad. Some of you act like it cost you to be nice. Why wouldn't you make a extra stop. You get paid for your time to and it's not like your doing physical work here. I always stop for the customer and never have been sorry I did. If stopping is so hard for you then stop driving completely. Talk about self entitled customers some of you drivers got that beat for sure.


It DOES (more often than not) cost us to be nice. If being nice rewarded us more often than not, we'd be nicer.

I treat my pax with courtesy and do what they ask WITHIN REASON. Running my car for less than $5 an hour is not reasonable IMO. And I explain that, nicely. If they think it's ok to have a "personal driver" work at those rates (BEFORE COSTS) then who's not nice?


----------



## UberGeo

jfinks said:


> That really doesn't do anything, you are paid mileage and time regardless.


 Wrong...
For one thing it is for safety. Every stop should be recorded.

Also it keeps you from being directed on the path. Plus if it is an uber pool, they only get one stop.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Funkmeister said:


> . I've done 10 rides in an hour.


You lost me here.


----------



## UberBoy69

So question...if I pick up an uber X and drive from A to B and they want to make a detour to grab something do I get paid for that detour I.e. The extra distance I'm driving and time or is it just a fee from A to B and then if I drive around a tone in between that's at cost to me?

I'm Florida FYI


----------



## Funkmeister

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You lost me here.


Breakdown: First pool - 1st & 2nd P/U @ 6:02p, 3rd P/U @ 6:06 (all around 555 Cal), 2nd pax d/o (Grant), 4th P/U @ 6:13 ( Apple Store and it's a +1) 4th & 3rd pax d/o (B'way & Columbus for dinner engagements), 5th P/U @ 6:20 (Grant & Vallejo, +1), 6th P/U @ 6:21p (Columbus, +1), 5th d/o (Hyde), 1st d/o (Polk), 6th d/o (Union) - end of first pool. Next pool - 7th P/U @ 6:35p (Van Ness & Bay), 8th P/U @ 6:38p ( Van Ness & B'way) 9th P/U @ 6:39 (Larkin & B'way), 7th d/o (Polk), 10th P/U @ 6:42 (Polk & Washington), 8th, 9th & 10th d/o (4th & King - Caltrain). On to my next XL fare by 7:01p. Verstehen?


----------



## JMBF831

Drago619 said:


> Last time a rider asked me to stop at a gas station before his house so he can by cigs. I didnt ask for anything extra just said no problem. Pulled in he jumped out and was quick, he got back in and handed me a 20 and said thanks...id try it sometime without asking for more money if i were u..


_"Dear Hustler,

You're never going to believe what happened to me..."_

Haha, this is about 1 in 500 dude. Don't be silly. I've done over 7,000 trips.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It DOES (more often than not) cost us to be nice. If being nice rewarded us more often than not, we'd be nicer.
> 
> I treat my pax with courtesy and do what they ask WITHIN REASON. Running my car for less than $5 an hour is not reasonable IMO. And I explain that, nicely. If they think it's ok to have a "personal driver" work at those rates (BEFORE COSTS) then who's not nice?


Ahhhh, yes, the voice of reasoning. Thank you.



JMBF831 said:


> _"Dear Hustler,
> 
> You're never going to believe what happened to me..."_
> 
> Haha, this is about 1 in 500 dude. Don't be silly. I've done over 7,000 trips.


I have a buddy who goes the the casino a lot. He brags about how much money he wins but he never brags about how much he loses...


----------



## MrMikeNC

Interesting thread.

I'm in the case by case basis camp. Extra stops aren't 100% out the window, but each case is different. If its drunk people, 9 times out of 10 my answer is a hard no. Sober people, sure. Why? In my experience the drunker pax are the goofier and more self-entitled they act. They'll take their time, be inconsistent about WHERE to stop ("No stop here, wait, no, stop at that one!")...its just a hastle I'd rather not go through. Sober folks though are usually nice about it, are quick, and tend to tip.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Flying16150 said:


> I've been doing this for a long time way before I started with Uber and it's never cost me money to make a extra stop. Some of you complain about every little thing that happens out there. My advice to all of you unhappy drivers is simple. Stop driving.


No one is complaining but ok. My advice to you is don't tell other uber drivers how to run their business. We all have things we do or don't do. That doesn't mean we should all quit if we disagree on how to do it.


----------



## jfinks

UberGeo said:


> Wrong...
> For one thing it is for safety. Every stop should be recorded.
> 
> Also it keeps you from being directed on the path. Plus if it is an uber pool, they only get one stop.


You still only get paid time and mileage. No pool where I am at.


----------



## darkshy77

Wardell Curry said:


> So I pick up a young girl about early twenties from what I presume to be her dorm. Her destination is only 2 miles away. As we are almost there, maybe 4 blocks away, she tell me to turn left at the light so we can go to 711. I ask her if I will be compensated for my time. She says" yea, I'll spot you a 5" at the end of the trip". I tell her she can give it to me now( I've been duped by lying pax enough). She says no, at trip's end. I continue heading to her destination and she starts crying. Literally crying. I drop her off and as she leaves, she says "why couldn't you be like my other uber drivers. "I assumed she meant other drivers she took advantage of. One star. Done. Don't let these entitled lying pax trick you. If they say they will tip if you make a stop, demand it up front.


Drop at 7-11 done. Sit a block away get the new trip when she rebooks


----------



## Drago619

JMBF831 said:


> _"Dear Hustler,
> 
> You're never going to believe what happened to me..."_
> 
> Haha, this is about 1 in 500 dude. Don't be silly. I've done over 7,000 trips.


So it sounds like you make pit stops..good job, sorry you dont get tipped.


----------



## rbort

Most of the time they don't pay, they just take advantage of you. I've done it several times, only once did I get a tip and it was from the poorest person I thought I took on a ride back to the hood. Very nice person, don't get me wrong, but she was working hard for her money and not much to spare, though she gave me a tip at the end of the ride for stopping and waiting for her to grab some things at the convenience store.

Turn that around though, I've taken a couple other ladies to the store, waited maybe 10 minutes for one of them, the 2nd one was quicker, maybe 5 minutes but that's still a long time. Both of these were with Lyft mind you, the one above was Uber, and the Lyft ladies actually pushed "NO Tip" when the app prompted them. NICE, eh?

Incidentally, we only get paid 15 cents a minute to wait, so 10 minutes you earn a whole taxable $1.50. You could be earning more if you just accept the next ride and are driving miles for pay.

And lastly, two people have told me they will give me $20 if I take them here and there, and after I got them to their destination they got out and said "thank you very much" and NO $20 that they said. When I asked one of them, he said he would do it "In the app". I said this is Uber you can't tip me in the App, just said thank you and walked off. So lesson learned, when people say "I'll give you X bucks to take me here, I'm going to say OK please give it to me now as I've been burned 2 times before. You live and learn. You trust everyone until you find out there are bad apples out there, then you can't trust everyone, its the sad truth.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Funkmeister

Let me say this... whenever a potential passenger asks me to take them somewhere and then offers a "tip" upfront with no prompting, I turn them down. Simply because it always seems sketchy, they most likely know it's against Uber policy and they're betting I'm greedy enough to take it anyway. Just like any grifter, they prey on those most likely to do something underneath the table. When they get you to commit, they can blow their nose at you and dare you to complain about something you shouldn't have done in the first place. Not everybody knows the con but it's not hard to figure out.

So keep it simple. You should be able to tell when someone is real vs. someone trying to take advantage of your goodwill. You'll get fooled every now and then but if you're paying attention, you'll come out ahead in the long run.


----------



## autofill

Funkmeister said:


> So keep it simple. You should be able to tell when someone is real vs. someone trying to take advantage of your goodwill. You'll get fooled every now and then but if you're paying attention, you'll come out ahead in the long run.


I'm sure everyone here already know you are an imposter. Can't fool us with your psychology degree at Uber.


----------



## Funkmeister

autofill said:


> I'm sure everyone here already know you are an imposter. Can't fool us with your psychology degree at Uber.


Darn, thought I had ya!


----------



## tee hee

Drago619 said:


> Last time a rider asked me to stop at a gas station before his house so he can by cigs. I didnt ask for anything extra just said no problem. Pulled in he jumped out and was quick, he got back in and handed me a 20 and said thanks...id try it sometime without asking for more money if i were u..


i stopped at 7-11, the guy came back with a blackjack lotto card and a starbruck frappucino.


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER

Jagent said:


> My dignity. I refuse to do anything for $0.11 per minute. Plus, all it takes is one minute to miss a $50 ride.


11 cents dam we only get 9 cents and for real 50 dollar call i have yet to get a 50 dollar call were do u operate im ready to move


----------



## MrMikeNC

Well from experience when they promise you a tip usually its just a carrot on a stick to get you to take them somewhere off the destination and wait for them. I learned that very early on. When they're serious they'll ask with cash in their hand.


----------



## JaySonic

I just came here to say that I see the thread title:

*Pax starts crying because I wouldn't go 711*

....every time I browse to the home page of the forum, and it puts a big smile on my face. Thanks !


----------



## UberLaLa

prsvshine said:


> Don't let try to manipulate you.
> 
> Money


What he said! Wait...what did he say? 



PepeLePiu said:


> View attachment 112292
> 
> Believing on the kind heart of cheap riders is like believing that rubbing cow poop in your head will make your hair come back.


Well....








prsvshine said:


> lol noob.
> 
> 11 cents a min is not proper compenasation. Swing and a miss.


This guy been here since July 2015....you been here what, 2 minutes?



Michael up north said:


> Ok, it's 35 cents per minute or $21/hour where I am so it's a different.


Give it time....Uber will 'fix' that for ya.


----------



## tohunt4me

Wardell Curry said:


> So I pick up a young girl about early twenties from what I presume to be her dorm. Her destination is only 2 miles away. As we are almost there, maybe 4 blocks away, she tell me to turn left at the light so we can go to 711. I ask her if I will be compensated for my time. She says" yea, I'll spot you a 5" at the end of the trip". I tell her she can give it to me now( I've been duped by lying pax enough). She says no, at trip's end. I continue heading to her destination and she starts crying. Literally crying. I drop her off and as she leaves, she says "why couldn't you be like my other uber drivers. "I assumed she meant other drivers she took advantage of. One star. Done. Don't let these entitled lying pax trick you. If they say they will tip if you make a stop, demand it up front.


You BAD BAD MAN !


----------



## Flying16150

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It DOES (more often than not) cost us to be nice. If being nice rewarded us more often than not, we'd be nicer.
> 
> I treat my pax with courtesy and do what they ask WITHIN REASON. Running my car for less than $5 an hour is not reasonable IMO. And I explain that, nicely. If they think it's ok to have a "personal driver" work at those rates (BEFORE COSTS) then who's not nice?


I Guess I come from a different era than most of you. I was raised to be kind with no further expectations or rewards for being kind to people. Karma always catches up and we get what we deserve good or bad. If I have a customer who needs to stop along the way I stop for them, but I tell them I won't wait longer than 5 to 8 min before I end the trip and leave. Sure we all expect a tip at the end of each trip but that doesn't always happen. Knowing that, does that keep you from being nice during the ride?
We all reap what we sow.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Flying16150 said:


> I Guess I come from a different era than most of you. I was raised to be kind with no further expectations or rewards for being kind to people. Karma always catches up and we get what we deserve good or bad. If I have a customer who needs to stop along the way I stop for them, but I tell them I won't wait longer than 5 to 8 min before I end the trip and leave. Sure we all expect a tip at the end of each trip but that doesn't always happen. Knowing that, does that keep you from being nice during the ride?
> We all reap what we sow.


This is a job. Being kind with no expectation of a monetary reward is one thing. Working for next to nothing is another. Would you be "kind" enough to take a job at a firm for $3 an hour?

You're comparing apples and oranges. If you want to do charity work, fine. But that's not what this is. If I want to drive for free I'll do meals on wheels.

FYI I used to work in the Texas Medical Center. It's the biggest in the world. I often saw people walking around trying to figure out where they were going. I've stopped and taken the time to direct them and given more than a few (free) rides. This as I was on my way to and from work. That's being kind. Waiting at Starbucks almost unpaid while a millennial takes 10 minutes to get their soy-milk, mocha and cinnamon, slightly hotter than usual, but not TOO hot, light on the foam latte with an extra shot of espresso is NOT kindness, it's being a doormat.

What era are YOU from, anyway?


----------



## tohunt4me

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Ahhhh, yes, the voice of reasoning. Thank you.
> 
> I have a buddy who goes the the casino a lot. He brags about how much money he wins but he never brags about how much he loses...


Uber preys upon the Obsessive Compulsive nature of many of its drivers.
It is much like gambling.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> This is a job. Being kind with no expectation of a monetary reward is one thing. Working for next to nothing is another. Would you be "kind" enough to take a job at a firm for $3 an hour?
> 
> You're comparing apples and oranges. If you want to do charity work, fine. But that's not what this is. If I want to drive for free I'll do meals on wheels.
> 
> FYI I used to work in the Texas Medical Center. It's the biggest in the world. I often saw people walking around trying to figure out where they were going. I've stopped and taken the time to direct them and given more than a few (free) rides. This as I was on my way to and from work. That's being kind. Waiting at Starbucks almost unpaid while a millennial takes 10 minutes to get their soy-milk, mocha and cinnamon, slightly hotter than usual, but not TOO hot, light on the foam latte with an extra shot of espresso is NOT kindness, it's being a doormat.
> 
> What era are YOU from, anyway?


The era that had triple Beetles matinees at the theater for 25¢ !
I miss those.
$7.00 for a movie ticket.
$150 million budgets on " plain" movies !
( movies gross more from Foreign box offices than Domestic. China has a huge appetite for movies ! Too bad Americans can't AFFORD movies anymore !)( FANTASY ,America's LAST export !)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Do you get a badge if you make a pax cry? I'd be proud of THAT one!


----------



## Flying16150

Fuzzyelvis said:


> This is a job. Being kind with no expectation of a monetary reward is one thing. Working for next to nothing is another. Would you be "kind" enough to take a job at a firm for $3 an hour?
> 
> You're comparing apples and oranges. If you want to do charity work, fine. But that's not what this is. If I want to drive for free I'll do meals on wheels.
> 
> FYI I used to work in the Texas Medical Center. It's the biggest in the world. I often saw people walking around trying to figure out where they were going. I've stopped and taken the time to direct them and given more than a few (free) rides. This as I was on my way to and from work. That's being kind. Waiting at Starbucks almost unpaid while a millennial takes 10 minutes to get their soy-milk, mocha and cinnamon, slightly hotter than usual, but not TOO hot, light on the foam latte with an extra shot of espresso is NOT kindness, it's being a doormat.
> 
> What era are YOU from, anyway?


Your choice of employment is on you sir. It's not the riders fault you took the job you did at the pay you did. Let me spell it out further in a attempt to get you to understand.
2 days ago Easter Sunday I pick a lady and her husband up to take them on a 4.5 mile trip, she asked me if I could stop at the 7-11 one block away from her mom's house that she had forgotten to buy a couple of bottles of soda for their family meal.
I pulled in and due to a slow cashier they were in there for almost 10 min. They were very sorry and told them it wasn't their fault and continued the trip.
As I pulled up to her mom's house another trip less than a min away pinged and I took it.
They got out said they were sorry again I just smiled and wished them a pleasant time with their family.
Now here's the hard part so please pay attention ok.
Got to the next trip 3 short blocks away. Turned out being a 29.00 trip plus a 10$ tip and it took me back to the area I would have dead headed back to anyway.
That my friend is a example of what kindness can do. If that stop hadn't taken as long as it did I wouldn't have gotten that next trip.
That's what a little kindness can do.
And it's happened to me more than once.
You can say what ever you want and you can drive however you want. Me I will stick to being kind to my fellow man with no expectations of anything back.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> This is a job. Being kind with no expectation of a monetary reward is one thing. Working for next to nothing is another. Would you be "kind" enough to take a job at a firm for $3 an hour?
> 
> You're comparing apples and oranges. If you want to do charity work, fine. But that's not what this is. If I want to drive for free I'll do meals on wheels.
> 
> FYI I used to work in the Texas Medical Center. It's the biggest in the world. I often saw people walking around trying to figure out where they were going. I've stopped and taken the time to direct them and given more than a few (free) rides. This as I was on my way to and from work. That's being kind. Waiting at Starbucks almost unpaid while a millennial takes 10 minutes to get their soy-milk, mocha and cinnamon, slightly hotter than usual, but not TOO hot, light on the foam latte with an extra shot of espresso is NOT kindness, it's being a doormat.
> 
> What era are YOU from, anyway?


Maybe you should drive for meals on wheels part time and find out what kindness is all about.
We as human beings have a power that most don't realize, each one of us can change the course of each ones day in a positive or negative way just by how we say hi or anything for that matter.
There was a time that I had the same attitude about people and this job that you do.
Now just a good trip or good conversation can be a good tip for me. But knowing I did my best to make even the most horrible riders day just a little beter is just enough for me. Its not always about the money.


----------



## tohunt4me

Flying16150 said:


> Your choice of employment is on you sir. It's not the riders fault you took the job you did at the pay you did. Let me spell it out further in a attempt to get you to understand.
> 2 days ago Easter Sunday I pick a lady and her husband up to take them on a 4.5 mile trip, she asked me if I could stop at the 7-11 one block away from her mom's house that she had forgotten to buy a couple of bottles of soda for their family meal.
> I pulled in and due to a slow cashier they were in there for almost 10 min. They were very sorry and told them it wasn't their fault and continued the trip.
> As I pulled up to her mom's house another trip less than a min away pinged and I took it.
> They got out said they were sorry again I just smiled and wished them a pleasant time with their family.
> Now here's the hard part so please pay attention ok.
> Got to the next trip 3 short blocks away. Turned out being a 29.00 trip plus a 10$ tip and it took me back to the area I would have dead headed back to anyway.
> That my friend is a example of what kindness can do. If that stop hadn't taken as long as it did I wouldn't have gotten that next trip.
> That's what a little kindness can do.
> And it's happened to me more than once.
> You can say what ever you want and you can drive however you want. Me I will stick to being kind to my fellow man with no expectations of anything back.
> 
> Maybe you should drive for meals on wheels part time and find out what kindness is all about.
> We as human beings have a power that most don't realize, each one of us can change the course of each ones day in a positive or negative way just by how we say hi or anything for that matter.
> There was a time that I had the same attitude about people and this job that you do.
> Now just a good trip or good conversation can be a good tip for me. But knowing I did my best to make even the most horrible riders day just a little beter is just enough for me. Its not always about the money.


You called HER sir !
Not good .


----------



## Flying16150

tohunt4me said:


> You called HER sir !
> Not good .


My apologies. Mame


----------



## Cableguynoe

Flying16150 said:


> Now here's the hard part so please pay attention ok.
> Got to the next trip 3 short blocks away. Turned out being a 29.00 trip plus a 10$ tip and it took me back to the area I would have dead headed back to anyway.
> *That my friend is a example of what kindness can do*. If that stop hadn't taken as long as it did I wouldn't have gotten that next trip.
> That's what a little kindness can do.
> And it's happened to me more than once.
> You can say what ever you want and you can drive however you want. Me I will stick to being kind to my fellow man with no expectations of anything back.
> 
> .


That my friend, is NOT kindness! You were getting paid right? How is that kindness? That's like saying a waiter bringing you your drink is kindness.

On the other hand the waiter might say" sure I'll bring you another drink, but we charge for refills".
Some here choose to be that kind of restaurant. They'll do it, but they'll charge, while others give it away. It's a business decision. Not kindness.


----------



## UberLaLa

Fuzzyelvis said:


> This is a job. Being kind with no expectation of a monetary reward is one thing. Working for next to nothing is another. Would you be "kind" enough to take a job at a firm for $3 an hour?
> 
> You're comparing apples and oranges. If you want to do charity work, fine. But that's not what this is. If I want to drive for free I'll do meals on wheels.
> 
> FYI I used to work in the Texas Medical Center. It's the biggest in the world. I often saw people walking around trying to figure out where they were going. I've stopped and taken the time to direct them and given more than a few (free) rides. This as I was on my way to and from work. That's being kind. Waiting at Starbucks almost unpaid while a millennial takes 10 minutes to get their soy-milk, mocha and cinnamon, slightly hotter than usual, but not TOO hot, light on the foam latte with an extra shot of espresso is NOT kindness, it's being a doormat.
> 
> What era are YOU from, anyway?


There is this~






And sorry, this~








Flying16150 said:


> Your choice of employment is on you sir. It's not the riders fault you took the job you did at the pay you did. Let me spell it out further in a attempt to get you to understand.
> 2 days ago Easter Sunday I pick a lady and her husband up to take them on a 4.5 mile trip, she asked me if I could stop at the 7-11 one block away from her mom's house that she had forgotten to buy a couple of bottles of soda for their family meal.
> I pulled in and due to a slow cashier they were in there for almost 10 min. They were very sorry and told them it wasn't their fault and continued the trip.
> As I pulled up to her mom's house another trip less than a min away pinged and I took it.
> They got out said they were sorry again I just smiled and wished them a pleasant time with their family.
> Now here's the hard part so please pay attention ok.
> Got to the next trip 3 short blocks away. Turned out being a 29.00 trip plus a 10$ tip and it took me back to the area I would have dead headed back to anyway.
> That my friend is a example of what kindness can do. If that stop hadn't taken as long as it did I wouldn't have gotten that next trip.
> That's what a little kindness can do.
> And it's happened to me more than once.
> You can say what ever you want and you can drive however you want. Me I will stick to being kind to my fellow man with no expectations of anything back.
> 
> Maybe you should drive for meals on wheels part time and find out what kindness is all about.
> We as human beings have a power that most don't realize, each one of us can change the course of each ones day in a positive or negative way just by how we say hi or anything for that matter.
> There was a time that I had the same attitude about people and this job that you do.
> Now just a good trip or good conversation can be a good tip for me. But knowing I did my best to make even the most horrible riders day just a little beter is just enough for me. Its not always about the money.


_Arrogant humility..._


----------



## Flying16150

Cableguynoe said:


> That my friend, is NOT kindness! You were getting paid right? How is that kindness? That's like saying a waiter bringing you your drink is kindness.
> 
> On the other hand the waiter might say" sure I'll bring you another drink, but we charge for refills".
> Some here choose to be that kind of restaurant. They'll do it, but they'll charge, while others give it away. It's a business decision. Not kindness.


You totally missed my point , but that's ok I'm use to that on this forum.



Cableguynoe said:


> That my friend, is NOT kindness! You were getting paid right? How is that kindness? That's like saying a waiter bringing you your drink is kindness.
> 
> On the other hand the waiter might say" sure I'll bring you another drink, but we charge for refills".
> Some here choose to be that kind of restaurant. They'll do it, but they'll charge, while others give it away. It's a business decision. Not kindness.


I neither have the time or the inclination to explain it to you


----------



## melusine3

Matt moraes said:


> You should've dropped her there at 711, completed the trip and let her walk the rest.


God forbid the little snowflakes have to walk a couple of blocks. I picked up a couple of them at a local mall movie theatre and their end destination was only a mile away. Back in the day, they would have walked the mile, but NOOOOOOO... and they smell... rank. What IS it about these dreadlocked millennials? Anyway, as we arrive at their apartment complex, I stop at the gate. He pitifully says, "can't you drive me to my apartment?" and I said NO, ended trip. Stinky girlfriend says "Don't argue with her." they get out and I one star them. CERTAIN they one-starred me. The thing is, I loathe those complexes, a rabbit warren of twists and turns and numerous speed bumps, just so snowflake doesn't have to walk. We're contributing to the demise of humans.


----------



## negeorgia

Flying16150 said:


> Your choice of employment is on you sir. It's not the riders fault you took the job you did at the pay you did. Let me spell it out further in a attempt to get you to understand.
> 2 days ago Easter Sunday I pick a lady and her husband up to take them on a 4.5 mile trip, she asked me if I could stop at the 7-11 one block away from her mom's house that she had forgotten to buy a couple of bottles of soda for their family meal.
> I pulled in and due to a slow cashier they were in there for almost 10 min. They were very sorry and told them it wasn't their fault and continued the trip.
> As I pulled up to her mom's house another trip less than a min away pinged and I took it.
> They got out said they were sorry again I just smiled and wished them a pleasant time with their family.
> Now here's the hard part so please pay attention ok.
> Got to the next trip 3 short blocks away. Turned out being a 29.00 trip plus a 10$ tip and it took me back to the area I would have dead headed back to anyway.
> That my friend is a example of what kindness can do. If that stop hadn't taken as long as it did I wouldn't have gotten that next trip.
> That's what a little kindness can do.
> And it's happened to me more than once.
> You can say what ever you want and you can drive however you want. Me I will stick to being kind to my fellow man with no expectations of anything back.
> 
> Maybe you should drive for meals on wheels part time and find out what kindness is all about.
> We as human beings have a power that most don't realize, each one of us can change the course of each ones day in a positive or negative way just by how we say hi or anything for that matter.
> There was a time that I had the same attitude about people and this job that you do.
> Now just a good trip or good conversation can be a good tip for me. But knowing I did my best to make even the most horrible riders day just a little beter is just enough for me. Its not always about the money.


Great story, now add they offered to tip and backed away from that offer because it wasn't true that they intended to actually tip. People don't have to lie to get what they want.


----------



## melusine3

prsvshine said:


> she does it to one driver, will keep doing it to other drivers, snowball effects, bad habits continually make drivers lose money. Whats not to get?


Most drivers don't understand the economics of driving for rideshare. That 54 cents the government allows for driving mileage deduction is no gift from them, it actually costs that much if not more. All the while, you are driving your asset into worse-than-rental territory. With the constant stop/start/brake/slow action, you are ruining your asset. With Uber's 80 cent fee and they take 25% off, you receive 60 cents per mile. Deduct the 54 cents and you're getting 6 cents per mile for your ride. Then calculate the 7 miles you drove to pick someone up and add it to the mileage you drove them as well as the deadhead miles to escape from sketchy territory and you're not doing yourself any favors. This is what goes through my mind when I pick up the snowflake types. Otherwise, I have no problem stopping at a store along the way with no expectation of extra payment, other than the 8 cents a minute they allow for me (SCORE!). Typically, they ask if I want something and sometimes I say a water. lol I should try "bottle of whiskey" to see what they say. Anyway, it depends upon the pax.



Funkmeister said:


> I agree with Xnyte90. Why are you driving? Posters on this forum are always talking about "entitled people being a--holes, yet here we have a driver who feels entitled to more than the typical compensation and quite a few agree with his actions. Why must you folks drive with Uber?!!! You are being compensated - unless you complete the trip when she gets out at the 7/11 - the meter still runs. It didn't seem like it was too far off the route anyway. So what's the problem? The extra time and distance will be calculated in the fare. You want to demand a tip upfront? Go drive a taxi. That's exactly why they're falling off. Rude, abrupt, money grubbing antics like that. If more Uber drivers keep doing it, Uber will fall off too. I really don't understand some of you.


NEW MEMBERS: Do the math. We are not actually being paid for a service at all, but we are ultimately paying to drive for them. Seriously. Do the math. Then run.



prsvshine said:


> lol noob.
> 
> 11 cents a min is not proper compenasation. Swing and a miss.


Maybe it's because of common core "math" that they don't understand. Those who admonish those of us who believed Uber's $1,000 a week claim for income and are not highly employable elsewhere have a lot of karma to answer to once they're in the same situation, because it will happen to them eventually.


----------



## Gander36

melusine3 said:


> God forbid the little snowflakes have to walk a couple of blocks. I picked up a couple of them at a local mall movie theatre and their end destination was only a mile away. Back in the day, they would have walked the mile, but NOOOOOOO... and they smell... rank. What IS it about these dreadlocked millennials? Anyway, as we arrive at their apartment complex, I stop at the gate. He pitifully says, "can't you drive me to my apartment?" and I said NO, ended trip. Stinky girlfriend says "Don't argue with her." they get out and I one star them. CERTAIN they one-starred me. The thing is, I loathe those complexes, a rabbit warren of twists and turns and numerous speed bumps, just so snowflake doesn't have to walk. We're contributing to the demise of humans.


I'm confused, did you give them one star because they asked if you could drive them closer to their door, because one had dreadlocks, or because they were born into a generation you just generally dislike?


----------



## Jagent

My best "make a stop" story... I pick up a guy and a girl. Soon as I start the trip, the guy asks if we can make a stop downtown. He says the girl needs to run inside some place for a minute and she'll be right out. It's a nice fare, so I agree to this. 

I'm eavesdropping during the ride and I figure out that these two don't even know each other. He's trying to pick her up and she's using him for a free Uber ride. We're gonna make a stop downtown, then drop her off at her house, then he's gonna change the destination and go to his house. 

He's hitting on her the entire ride and she's blowing him off. She won't even give him her phone number. We get to the downtown stop and I stop, she hops out and heads inside. Now, I got nowhere to park and I'm blocking traffic with my flashers on.

I look at this dude and say, "Man, she isn't even into you. We're gonna get a ticket if we wait. Uber will charge you for it." He starts laughing and says, "Go man, you're right, forget her. Let's roll." ... We both laughed about it and took off without her. The ride was on his account, so I was glad to be rid of her.


----------



## Wardell Curry

negeorgia said:


> Great story, now add they offered to tip and backed away from that offer because it wasn't true that they intended to actually tip. People don't have to lie to get what they want.


That is likely why my pax started crying. She thought she was gonna dupe me and it backfired so she let her emotions show. I didn't even chuckle. Simply said have a nice day and don't slam the door on your way out.


----------



## Funkmeister

melusine3 said:


> God forbid the little snowflakes have to walk a couple of blocks. I picked up a couple of them at a local mall movie theatre and their end destination was only a mile away. Back in the day, they would have walked the mile, but NOOOOOOO... and they smell... rank. What IS it about these dreadlocked millennials? Anyway, as we arrive at their apartment complex, I stop at the gate. He pitifully says, "can't you drive me to my apartment?" and I said NO, ended trip. Stinky girlfriend says "Don't argue with her." they get out and I one star them. CERTAIN they one-starred me. The thing is, I loathe those complexes, a rabbit warren of twists and turns and numerous speed bumps, just so snowflake doesn't have to walk. We're contributing to the demise of humans.


You have something else going on with you and this forum is not the place for me to drill down on it. It's a shame.



melusine3 said:


> Most drivers don't understand the economics of driving for rideshare. That 54 cents the government allows for driving mileage deduction is no gift from them, it actually costs that much if not more. All the while, you are driving your asset into worse-than-rental territory. With the constant stop/start/brake/slow action, you are ruining your asset. With Uber's 80 cent fee and they take 25% off, you receive 60 cents per mile. Deduct the 54 cents and you're getting 6 cents per mile for your ride. Then calculate the 7 miles you drove to pick someone up and add it to the mileage you drove them as well as the deadhead miles to escape from sketchy territory and you're not doing yourself any favors. This is what goes through my mind when I pick up the snowflake types. Otherwise, I have no problem stopping at a store along the way with no expectation of extra payment, other than the 8 cents a minute they allow for me (SCORE!). Typically, they ask if I want something and sometimes I say a water. lol I should try "bottle of whiskey" to see what they say. Anyway, it depends upon the pax.


Where do you people come up with these calculations? Do you try these calculations at a typical job to see what you are actually making there? I doubt it. Most likely you're you're just repeating somebody's ill thought out attempt to disparage the whole concept of ride share. There is one way you can check to see if you're coming out ahead in this endeavor. Wanna hear it? Here it goes... feel your pockets or check your bank account. If your pockets are getting fatter or your bank account seems to be growing every week, you're on the right track. If not, get off the tracks because the train is coming. Uber is not for you if all you are doing is sustaining losses and have a growing disdain for riders. Just leave it alone.



melusine3 said:


> NEW MEMBERS: Do the math. We are not actually being paid for a service at all, but we are ultimately paying to drive for them. Seriously. Do the math. Then run.
> 
> Maybe it's because of common core "math" that they don't understand. Those who admonish those of us who believed Uber's $1,000 a week claim for income and are not highly employable elsewhere have a lot of karma to answer to once they're in the same situation, because it will happen to them eventually.


I'm not even sure what you're saying here but if you feel that way, why are you doing it. That's bordering on some masochism. I'm a retired engineer. I'm pretty good at math. The numbers add up - if you want to work. Maybe I should try a different perspective because I can't see what you see.



Jagent said:


> My best "make a stop" story... I pick up a guy and a girl. Soon as I start the trip, the guy asks if we can make a stop downtown. He says the girl needs to run inside some place for a minute and she'll be right out. It's a nice fare, so I agree to this.
> 
> I'm eavesdropping during the ride and I figure out that these two don't even know each other. He's trying to pick her up and she's using him for a free Uber ride. We're gonna make a stop downtown, then drop her off at her house, then he's gonna change the destination and go to his house.
> 
> He's hitting on her the entire ride and she's blowing him off. She won't even give him her phone number. We get to the downtown stop and I stop, she hops out and heads inside. Now, I got nowhere to park and I'm blocking traffic with my flashers on.
> 
> I look at this dude and say, "Man, she isn't even into you. We're gonna get a ticket if we wait. Uber will charge you for it." He starts laughing and says, "Go man, you're right, forget her. Let's roll." ... We both laughed about it and took off without her. The ride was on his account, so I was glad to be rid of her.


I actually like this story. TBH this story epitomizes why I like driving rideshare now. You really catch a lot of human drama and spirit in your backseat if you're into that. Everyday there's something else and I really enjoy those real life encounters. Yeah I enjoyed your story.



Wardell Curry said:


> That is likely why my pax started crying. She thought she was gonna dupe me and it backfired so she let her emotions show. I didn't even chuckle. Simply said have a nice day and don't slam the door on your way out.


I don't even know why I quoted this. Any reply to this is futile.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Wardell Curry said:


> So I pick up a young girl about early twenties from what I presume to be her dorm. Her destination is only 2 miles away. As we are almost there, maybe 4 blocks away, she tell me to turn left at the light so we can go to 711. I ask her if I will be compensated for my time. She says" yea, I'll spot you a 5" at the end of the trip". I tell her she can give it to me now( I've been duped by lying pax enough). She says no, at trip's end. I continue heading to her destination and she starts crying. Literally crying. I drop her off and as she leaves, she says "why couldn't you be like my other uber drivers. "I assumed she meant other drivers she took advantage of. One star. Done. Don't let these entitled lying pax trick you. If they say they will tip if you make a stop, demand it up front.


 I've never had a rider cheat me out of a tip after it was promised and I've been doing this a long time. I doubt she would have stiffed you. The odds are against this, from my experience. If it happens, it's only a few minutes, so why make a thing of it ? And you post about it? I'd be holding my head in shame, if I were you.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Oscar Levant said:


> I've never had a rider cheat me out of a tip after it was promised and I've been doing this a long time. I doubt she would have stiffed you. The odds are against this, from my experience. If it happens, it's only a few minutes, so why make a thing of it ? And you post about it? I'd be holding my head in shame, if I were you.


That's why I say everyone is different. Things that happened to one person may not have happened to another. . Every driver makes different choices based on their experiences. There is no right or wrong decision here. I am not sure why so many people are getting butt hurt for the passenger. She was given clear information and she made her choice and I made my choice. That's it.


----------



## Guapcollecta

I had a similar situation. I told the passenger I was not going to wait for them to cash their check at the bank and then take them to go buy cigarettes so the passenger actually contacted Uber and complained that they had an unpleasant ride. Uber decided not to pay me for the ride by adjusting my fare. I quickly complained and said that I took them to the bank and that I should be compensated for my time and energy and gas and then they readjusted my fare and actually paid me more than I originally was supposed to collect. I was shocked that uber actually did the right thing. The point is don't let Ubur try to stiff you. Fight for your money. It might be a petty 2 or $3. But they're rich we're not they should pay. Especially if you put the work in.


----------



## PrestonT

Guapcollecta said:


> I had a similar situation. I told the passenger I was not going to wait for them to cash their check at the bank and then take them to go buy cigarettes so the passenger actually contacted Uber and complained that they had an unpleasant ride. Uber decided not to pay me for the ride by adjusting my fare. I quickly complained and said that I took them to the bank and that I should be compensated for my time and energy and gas and then they readjusted my fare and actually paid me more than I originally was supposed to collect. I was shocked that uber actually did the right thing. The point is don't let Ubur try to stiff you. Fight for your money. It might be a petty 2 or $3. But they're rich we're not they should pay. Especially if you put the work in.


Sadly, I suspect that they eat the loss and don't restore the charge to the customers in these cases.


----------



## Guapcollecta

PrestonT said:


> Sadly, I suspect that they eat the loss and don't restore the charge to the customers in these cases.


I'm not sure all they said was that "the original receipt would be reissued". But my account went from $2.50 to $0. Then to $5.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Flying16150 said:


> 2 days ago Easter Sunday I pick a lady and her husband up to take them on a 4.5 mile trip, she asked me if I could stop at the 7-11 one block away from her mom's house that she had forgotten to buy a couple of bottles of soda for their family meal.
> I pulled in and due to a slow cashier they were in there for almost 10 min. They were very sorry and told them it wasn't their fault and continued the trip.
> As I pulled up to her mom's house another trip less than a min away pinged and I took it.
> They got out said they were sorry again I just smiled and wished them a pleasant time with their family.
> Now here's the hard part so please pay attention ok.
> Got to the next trip 3 short blocks away. Turned out being a 29.00 trip plus a 10$ tip and it took me back to the area I would have dead headed back to anyway.
> That my friend is a example of what kindness can do. If that stop hadn't taken as long as it did I wouldn't have gotten that next trip.
> That's what a little kindness can do.
> And it's happened to me more than once.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coincidence
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selection_bias

Want more?


----------



## Bart McCoy

OP needs to be deactivated from Uber


----------



## Flying16150

melusine3 said:


> God forbid the little snowflakes have to walk a couple of blocks. I picked up a couple of them at a local mall movie theatre and their end destination was only a mile away. Back in the day, they would have walked the mile, but NOOOOOOO... and they smell... rank. What IS it about these dreadlocked millennials? Anyway, as we arrive at their apartment complex, I stop at the gate. He pitifully says, "can't you drive me to my apartment?" and I said NO, ended trip. Stinky girlfriend says "Don't argue with her." they get out and I one star them. CERTAIN they one-starred me. The thing is, I loathe those complexes, a rabbit warren of twists and turns and numerous speed bumps, just so snowflake doesn't have to walk. We're contributing to the demise of humans.


No your doing your job, WTF do you care where they are going? If you take the ping then you pick them up from point A and take them to point B. If you can't do that then you shouldn't be taking the ping in the first place. This whole thread should be renamed to Drivers who cry about doing their job. Last time I checked our job is to pick the customer up and take them where they are going even if it's only two blocks. I pick those stinky people from India up all day long, I roll the Windows down during and after untill their offensive stench is gone, I don't complain about it or be rude I get them to where their going and go to the next ping. Why ? Because that's my job.



CatchyMusicLover said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coincidence
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selection_bias
> 
> Want more?


Yeah well I welcome all of those examples because the money I make from those examples you were so kind to give me looks good in the bank.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Flying16150 said:


> Yeah well I welcome all of those examples because the money I make from those examples you were so kind to give me looks good in the bank.


You;re completely missing the point. You have NO way of knowing if not "having kindness" wouldn't have gotten you the good ride anyway, or another (maybe even better) one. And I'm sure there were times you lost out because of it it....but you have no real way of knowing.


----------



## Flying16150

CatchyMusicLover said:


> You;re completely missing the point. You have NO way of knowing if not "having kindness" wouldn't have gotten you the good ride anyway, or another (maybe even better) one. And I'm sure there were times you lost out because of it it....but you have no real way of knowing.


Every action we do has a reaction, you know it's called the ripple effect. Truth is its really just dumb luck or good timing. The kindness part is just the type of person I am.
In our market it's so saturated with drivers I can't treat riders any other way Nor would I.
But hey it's your car and your decision on how you drive it or how you treat the riders who you pick up.
But everyone complains about Uber but the way I see it some drivers do just as much damage to the Uber as Uber could ever do.
I drove a cab for 27 years and with cab driving if the dispatcher liked you you got the Good trips if he/she didn't you got screwed.
With Uber it's all timing and luck nothing more nothing less.
As far as kindness goes well as I said before that's just the kind of person I am.
But the point of my original post was if I wasn't kind enough to stop for them then I wouldn't have gotten the trip after them to begin with. Cause and Effect.
You can't say well maybe I would have got this or that cause we don't know, we only know what I did get and why I got it. Is it really that hard to understand or is it the kindness that's has you confused?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Flying16150 said:


> You can't say well maybe I would have got this or that cause we don't know, we only know what I did get and why I got it. Is it really that hard to understand or is it the kindness that's has you confused?


Ok, so let's add one more
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Correlation_does_not_imply_causation

The point is you DON'T know. The fact you got those rides were happenstance, not a direct result of your being kind. Things would have been different, yes, but you can't know if it would have been for the better or for worse.
I'm certainly not saying you shouldn't have done what you did -- that's on you. But to imply it somehow made you more money is a completely specious argument.


----------



## JMBF831

Drago619 said:


> So it sounds like you make pit stops..good job, sorry you dont get tipped.


*used to


----------



## Flying16150

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Ok, so let's add one more
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Correlation_does_not_imply_causation
> 
> The point is you DON'T know. The fact you got those rides were happenstance, not a direct result of your being kind. Things would have been different, yes, but you can't know if it would have been for the better or for worse.
> I'm certainly not saying you shouldn't have done what you did -- that's on you. But to imply it somehow made you more money is a completely specious argument.


I GIVE UP. Its useless to keep indulging your ignorance.


----------



## Karen Stein

I am ashamed there are drivers like you.

Ours is a service business. We provide transport for those who wish to hire us. Believe me, they can survive without us. 

How often have you made a stop while taking yourself somewhere? For that matter, how often do you buy groceries, visit Wal-Mart, or do laundry?

I just can't understand the drivers who object when our customers hire us for these ordinary daily activities.


----------



## Veju

$.5/min sounds like a fare compromise for idling.


----------



## negeorgia

Oscar Levant said:


> I've never had a rider cheat me out of a tip after it was promised and I've been doing this a long time. I doubt she would have stiffed you. The odds are against this, from my experience. If it happens, it's only a few minutes, so why make a thing of it ? And you post about it? I'd be holding my head in shame, if I were you.


I have had it happen twice and more if you count the 'we will tip you extra' and when I ask how? With cash? because you can't with the Uber app. Then they don't bring it up again nor cash tip.

When riders do ask for extra stops and say they will tip, I do ask for it upfront 'because some people forget when the trip ends'.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I did a McDonald's drive thru today. The pax tried to tell me her order and I calmly ignored her and opened her window so she could order.
Whole thing grossed me a buck.
At Uber rates it would have been a dime.
For me, it's a no brainer. Buck more on the meter is real money.
Uber, not so much.


----------



## negeorgia

Karen Stein said:


> I am ashamed there are drivers like you.
> 
> Ours is a service business. We provide transport for those who wish to hire us. Believe me, they can survive without us.
> 
> How often have you made a stop while taking yourself somewhere? For that matter, how often do you buy groceries, visit Wal-Mart, or do laundry?
> 
> I just can't understand the drivers who object when our customers hire us for these ordinary daily activities.


What part of she said she would tip and then showed herself to be a liar about the tip are you not getting?


----------



## Veju

With apps like venmo and square, there's really no way you can't somehow get a tip processed.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Karen Stein said:


> I just can't understand the drivers who object when our customers hire us for these ordinary daily activities.


The understanding is that your aren't making money if the wheels aren't moving with the rider in the back seat.

Although I personally didn't mind, as a cab driver, driver one of our steady riders, a dowager, who did her grocery shopping at the 7-11, and asked the drivers to wait. She was a nut, but she was usually out there during slow hours doing this, and was an interesting character. She would also decide to ride out to the airport (when non-flyers could shop in the terminal), New Kensington or once, even to South Carolina which was a $1300 trip in a cab.


----------



## Flying16150

Karen Stein said:


> I am ashamed there are drivers like you.
> 
> Ours is a service business. We provide transport for those who wish to hire us. Believe me, they can survive without us.
> 
> How often have you made a stop while taking yourself somewhere? For that matter, how often do you buy groceries, visit Wal-Mart, or do laundry?
> 
> I just can't understand the drivers who object when our customers hire us for these ordinary daily activities.


DITTO


----------



## negeorgia

Flying16150 said:


> DITTO


What part of she said she would tip and then lied about the tip are you not getting? The rider brought up the more money part.


----------



## PrestonT

Karen Stein said:


> I am ashamed there are drivers like you.
> 
> Ours is a service business. We provide transport for those who wish to hire us. Believe me, they can survive without us.
> 
> How often have you made a stop while taking yourself somewhere? For that matter, how often do you buy groceries, visit Wal-Mart, or do laundry?
> 
> I just can't understand the drivers who object when our customers hire us for these ordinary daily activities.


If you guys would pay us more than $6.75 per hour for wait time, we'd probably be delighted to do these things!


----------



## I_Like_Spam

PrestonT said:


> If you guys would pay us more than $6.75 per hour for wait time, we'd probably be delighted to do these things!


Excellent point, Uber Partners are independent contractors and are more than entitled to determine if any particular job offered is worth it to them, and to decline to do it if they see fit.


----------



## Karen Stein

As nice as it is to receive a tip, they are NEVER to be expected. To put it in 'your' terms, what part of gift / tip / gratuity can you not understand? 

That the customer is a flawed person should not affect YOUR standards for yourself.

A major part of our business model is that we - in contrast to taxis - are set up to allow a quick, clean exit at the end of the trip.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Karen Stein said:


> I am ashamed there are drivers like you.
> 
> Ours is a service business. We provide transport for those who wish to hire us. Believe me, they can survive without us.
> 
> How often have you made a stop while taking yourself somewhere? For that matter, how often do you buy groceries, visit Wal-Mart, or do laundry?
> 
> I just can't understand the drivers who object when our customers hire us for these ordinary daily activities.


They can survive without us yet they expect us to make multiple stops on a minimum fare trip. The girl could have simply said take me to 711 and end the trip, then walk the remaining 4 blocks to her final destination. Why didn't she do that if she could survive without me? Don't bring your righteous nonsense here Karen. You'll get no sympathy from me.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Karen Stein said:


> As nice as it is to receive a tip, they are NEVER to be expected..


I can agree with that, tips are so infrequent in Uber, providing extra service hoping to get one is pretty foolish. If you want to be "nice", wait, if you don't, don't. Its the partners call, but don't expect anything if you're nice.


----------



## Flying16150

PrestonT said:


> If you guys would pay us more than $6.75 per hour for wait time, we'd probably be delighted to do these things!


Wow if that's all your making then why are you driving ? Maybe if you started doing more for the riders you would make more. Wow I do better than that Just in tips alone.


----------



## PrestonT

Flying16150 said:


> Wow if that's all your making then why are you driving ? Maybe if you started doing more for the riders you would make more. Wow I do better than that Just in tips alone.


That's good, because you're never gonna hold down a job requiring reading comprehension.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Flying16150 said:


> Wow if that's all your making then why are you driving ? Maybe if you started doing more for the riders you would make more. Wow I do better than that Just in tips alone.


Covered this exact topic earlier. In my market, most pax who will tip do so regardless of service as long as it wasnt bad. Sometimes you can get a tip from providing better than average service(showing up on time, driving to destination, no issues but no extra amenities like water, music, talking,etc) but that is very rare at least in my market. I don't know about your market but like I have said countless times, every one is different. What happens regularly in one market might not be the same everywhere else. So you can continue what you do and I'll continue what I do.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Flying16150 said:


> Maybe if you started doing more for the riders you would make more.


Maybe, but probably not, non-tipping is a big part of Uber culture.


----------



## PrestonT

I_Like_Spam said:


> Maybe, but probably not, non-tipping is a big part of Uber culture.


Oh, I make tips. Not a great lot, but that's entirely unrelated to the fact that we get 75% of $0.15 per minute, for $6.75/hr, when we wait......


----------



## 1rightwinger

Obviously this is something there will always be two sides to this argument. For me I take these on a case-by-case basis depending on the circumstances. Generally if it's a quick stop I don't mind stopping and waiting and it may turn you a tip. If it's slow or not super busy and someone wants to make a quick stop to go into a convenience store not a big deal. I would never wait for a grocery store stop that would be ridiculous. Or I do not like drive-thrus cuz that can take 20 or 30 minutes if there's a lot of cars in line. And if it's surging I try to avoid stops at all costs. With that said sometimes the stop may actually help you and you're not realizing it. I have had a few times I can think of where I did make a quick stop and let's see it took four minutes. Well when that right is done and I get my next trip it was a really good trip. If I would have dropped that person off four minutes earlier I might have got some other crap trip right away instead of the one that I ended up accepting four minutes later. You never know all the rides are going to stack up. And a small stop could luckily put you in position for a better next ride.


----------



## UberMazda6

njctuberx said:


> Trollin' hard.


I don't think he was trolling. A stop at 711 would have added a few more minutes to his ride. Big deal ! Get over it, you are a driver and you are expected to deliver the service.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

UberMazda6 said:


> I don't think he was trolling. A stop at 711 would have added a few more minutes to his ride. Big deal ! Get over it, you are a driver and you are expected to deliver the service.


The service is taking people from where they are, to where they want to be.

A lot of people don't see making multiple stops like a chauffeur as part of the service, and Uber hasn't been crystal clear indicating it is part of the service.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I_Like_Spam said:


> The service is taking people from where they are, to where they want to be.
> 
> A lot of people don't see making multiple stops like a chauffeur as part of the service, and Uber hasn't been crystal clear indicating it is part of the service.


At .11 per mile it's not acceptable to ask for stops. Uber needs to get their head out of their ass and up the idle time.


----------



## Karen Stein

Yet our contract specifies per minute charges for waiting time. Seems pretty clear stops for coffee, etc. are part of the deal.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Karen Stein said:


> Yet our contract specifies per minute charges for waiting time. Seems pretty clear stops for coffee, etc. are part of the deal.


Some people have a different opinion on that, there seems to be a failure to communicate here on the part of Uber- otherwise everyone would have the same understanding.

In any event, Uber partners are independent business people, and don't have to do anything on any particular trip if they don't care to or think its worth it. On the other hand, Uber can cancel or deactivate any Partner for any reason or no reason at all.


----------



## Haskel45

TwoFiddyMile said:


> At .11 per mile it's not acceptable to ask for stops. Uber needs to get their head out of their ass and up the idle time.


In South Fla (my market) it's less than 10 cents per min, 75% of 13c. If it's pool (which people are addicted to out here) it's 75% of 10c per min or less than 8 cents.

That is insulting, I think a lot of the folks who are advocating waiting work in more lucrative markets and/or drive on more lucrative platforms.

They make more money in general (higher volume, less saturation, higher per mile and min charges, more surge occurrences etc.) so their perspective is understandably much different.

If you're driving X only in S Fla and uber is your main, only or one of your main sources of income you'll end up living under the bridge with all that "nice" stuff.

Waiting 5 mins at 7 cents a minute isn't being nice it's charity work.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Karen Stein said:


> Yet our contract specifies per minute charges for waiting time. Seems pretty clear stops for coffee, etc. are part of the deal.


So you would accept a trip, arrive at a certain time, and if the pax called and told you they would be down in 15 minutes, you wouldn't object? Technically 13 of the 15 minutes would be paid even before the trip starts. Or would you cancel because of the time wasted? Is waiting for pax just because they are being charged part of the service? No. The driver determines whether it is in his best interest to wait. Stop implying things that aren't explicitly stated.


----------



## PrestonT

Karen Stein said:


> Yet our contract specifies per minute charges for waiting time. Seems pretty clear stops for coffee, etc. are part of the deal.


No, actually, it specifies per minute charge for trip time. And that charge is well below minimum wage so wait time is not part of a profitable calculus.


----------



## Jagent

Karen Stein said:


> I am ashamed there are drivers like you.
> 
> Ours is a service business. We provide transport for those who wish to hire us. Believe me, they can survive without us.
> 
> How often have you made a stop while taking yourself somewhere? For that matter, how often do you buy groceries, visit Wal-Mart, or do laundry?
> 
> I just can't understand the drivers who object when our customers hire us for these ordinary daily activities.


I'm ashamed that there are companies like Uber that put drivers in this position, while skimming 45% of the fare.



Karen Stein said:


> As nice as it is to receive a tip, they are NEVER to be expected. To put it in 'your' terms, what part of gift / tip / gratuity can you not understand?
> 
> That the customer is a flawed person should not affect YOUR standards for yourself.
> 
> A major part of our business model is that we - in contrast to taxis - are set up to allow a quick, clean exit at the end of the trip.


You're all about customer service, right Karen? Well what would happen if I went the extra mile and just cancelled all trips and gave everyone a ride for free? Can't give better service than that, right? I tell you what would happen - Uber would deactivate me. Customer service doesn't count if it costs Uber money.


----------



## negeorgia

Karen Stein said:


> As nice as it is to receive a tip, they are NEVER to be expected. To put it in 'your' terms, what part of gift / tip / gratuity can you not understand?
> 
> That the customer is a flawed person should not affect YOUR standards for yourself.
> 
> A major part of our business model is that we - in contrast to taxis - are set up to allow a quick, clean exit at the end of the trip.


The rider brought it up and then failed to deliver. Of coarse tips are not required or expected.


----------



## Go4

Tips for driver are not expect by Uber, and Uber only


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Karen Stein said:


> Yet our contract specifies per minute charges for waiting time. Seems pretty clear stops for coffee, etc. are part of the deal.


Not in my car, they're not. Now go take that & tell your boss in the Uber office.


----------



## Jagent

Karen Stein said:


> Yet our contract specifies per minute charges for waiting time. Seems pretty clear stops for coffee, etc. are part of the deal.


Our contract specifies that we are independent contractors. As an independent contractor, I refuse to be a personal slave so Massah Travis can make 4 cents a minute.

He can pay you as much as he wants to write stories about carrying laundry bags, I will not cooperate.


----------



## Rat

PepeLePiu said:


> View attachment 112292
> 
> Believing on the kind heart of cheap riders is like believing that rubbing cow poop in your head will make your hair come back.


It works if you do it long enough....



Xnyte90 said:


> Haha yeah I might be a noob on here but I have been driving for a few years now so please hang up and try your call agian the number cannot be completed as dialed if you need help dial 0 for the operator. No but seriously each market is different based on compensation for time but despite that if someone is asking to go to a certain place it's your job to take them. No matter what you are getting paid regardless and you never know if they might or might not give you a tip for taking the time to that for them. Called customer service but sadly anyone can drive and a lot of people on here are very self entitled. If you don't like to take people to where they want to go just don't drive at all period.
> 
> You think that the girl who took that uber is going to want to take another one? Probably not then people are going to complain that there aren't that many riders. that's because drivers are ruining the rider experience. Just think about that for a moment. It happens quite more often then not.





Xnyte90 said:


> Haha yeah I might be a noob on here but I have been driving for a few years now so please hang up and try your call agian the number cannot be completed as dialed if you need help dial 0 for the operator. No but seriously each market is different based on compensation for time but despite that if someone is asking to go to a certain place it's your job to take them. No matter what you are getting paid regardless and you never know if they might or might not give you a tip for taking the time to that for them. Called customer service but sadly anyone can drive and a lot of people on here are very self entitled. If you don't like to take people to where they want to go just don't drive at all period.
> 
> You think that the girl who took that uber is going to want to take another one? Probably not then people are going to complain that there aren't that many riders. that's because drivers are ruining the rider experience. Just think about that for a moment. It happens quite more often then not.


The girl will continue to take Uber because of the ridiculously low price.



Michael up north said:


> Why wouldn't you do a stop for a passenger as requested? On the Uber website fare calculation is explained: "Trip fares are determined in part by the actual time and distance traveled.
> 
> If riders ask you to make a stop before arriving at their final destination, let the trip continue. When a stop is made during a trip, the time you wait is added to the fare. Additional distance traveled to locations on or off the trip route is added to the fare."
> 
> I don't understand why a driver wouldn't do as the customer requested except if it puts you in danger or carries a risk of damage to you or the vehicle, each as a bad area, road, or goods inside the vehicle that may damage it.


If you don't understand why people don't want to wait at $0.11 a minute, then we can't explain it to you


----------



## Funkmeister

1rightwinger said:


> Obviously this is something there will always be two sides to this argument. For me I take these on a case-by-case basis depending on the circumstances. Generally if it's a quick stop I don't mind stopping and waiting and it may turn you a tip. If it's slow or not super busy and someone wants to make a quick stop to go into a convenience store not a big deal. I would never wait for a grocery store stop that would be ridiculous. Or I do not like drive-thrus cuz that can take 20 or 30 minutes if there's a lot of cars in line. And if it's surging I try to avoid stops at all costs. With that said sometimes the stop may actually help you and you're not realizing it. I have had a few times I can think of where I did make a quick stop and let's see it took four minutes. Well when that right is done and I get my next trip it was a really good trip. If I would have dropped that person off four minutes earlier I might have got some other crap trip right away instead of the one that I ended up accepting four minutes later. You never know all the rides are going to stack up. And a small stop could luckily put you in position for a better next ride.


A great approach but watch saying that here these posters will start sending you links to Wikipedia articles on Selection Bias, Confirmation Bias, Correlation and the like to disprove your good will has anything to do with your fortunate outcome. Something that folks who rely on statistics try to do all the time.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> At .11 per mile it's not acceptable to ask for stops. Uber needs to get their head out of their ass and up the idle time.


Why is it not acceptable? The rider in most instances don't know the cost or care for that matter. They're just looking at the convenience they could have.



Karen Stein said:


> Yet our contract specifies per minute charges for waiting time. Seems pretty clear stops for coffee, etc. are part of the deal.


Oh Karen you are headed down the rabbit hole with some of these folks.



I_Like_Spam said:


> Some people have a different opinion on that, there seems to be a failure to communicate here on the part of Uber- otherwise everyone would have the same understanding.
> 
> In any event, Uber partners are independent business people, and don't have to do anything on any particular trip if they don't care to or think its worth it. On the other hand, Uber can cancel or deactivate any Partner for any reason or no reason at all.


Maybe they should. Deactivate malcontents who seem to enjoy disparaging the company that's given them a chance to make a few bucks. Now I'm only making that provocative statement because all of this disdain and lack of understanding what customer service is - is amazing.



Haskel45 said:


> In South Fla (my market) it's less than 10 cents per min, 75% of 13c. If it's pool (which people are addicted to out here) it's 75% of 10c per min or less than 8 cents.
> 
> That is insulting, I think a lot of the folks who are advocating waiting work in more lucrative markets and/or drive on more lucrative platforms.
> 
> They make more money in general (higher volume, less saturation, higher per mile and min charges, more surge occurrences etc.) so their perspective is understandably much different.
> 
> If you're driving X only in S Fla and uber is your main, only or one of your main sources of income you'll end up living under the bridge with all that "nice" stuff.
> 
> Waiting 5 mins at 7 cents a minute isn't being nice it's charity work.


Not even close but if you think it's charity work, then why are you doing it?



Wardell Curry said:


> So you would accept a trip, arrive at a certain time, and if the pax called and told you they would be down in 15 minutes, you wouldn't object? Technically 13 of the 15 minutes would be paid even before the trip starts. Or would you cancel because of the time wasted? Is waiting for pax just because they are being charged part of the service? No. The driver determines whether it is in his best interest to wait. Stop implying things that aren't explicitly stated.


Ah... it is explicit. 2 min for pools, 5 min on regular p/u's. After that you can cancel, leave and pick up that cancel fee. It is part of the service. I know what you were going for but you missed on this one.



Jagent said:


> I'm ashamed that there are companies like Uber that put drivers in this position, while skimming 45% of the fare.
> 
> You're all about customer service, right Karen? Well what would happen if I went the extra mile and just cancelled all trips and gave everyone a ride for free? Can't give better service than that, right? I tell you what would happen - Uber would deactivate me. Customer service doesn't count if it costs Uber money.


Now here is a specious argument if ever there was one. I wouldn't mind if you tried that. I want to know if it's true.

Frankly, the 25 - 28% Uber gets is deserved. They created the app and do all of the marketing and admin so hopefully you can make some money. Cost of doing business.



Jagent said:


> Our contract specifies that we are independent contractors. As an independent contractor, I refuse to be a personal slave so Massah Travis can make 4 cents a minute.


Now you're a slave, ehh? You really need to do something else.



Rat said:


> If you don't understand why people don't want to wait at $0.11 a minute, then we can't explain it to you


So obsessed with that figure.

Unlike some of you, I like what Uber is doing. It's given most of us a chance to make decent money without putting up with the everyday bs of a typical job. If you have pretty good business sense, this can be quite lucrative. I realize there may be different challenges in different markets but there is absolutely no reason for the contempt some of you show. The lack of common courtesy and shrillness towards riders is incomprehensible to me. After reading these posts, I realize there are cultural issues at play here as well but common decency crosses into every culture represented in this thread.

There's a good chance I will visit a few of your areas and drive there to see what's up but no matter what I see, I'm sure it won't affect my outlook.


----------



## westsidebum

I like to help people. I dont care if they tip. If your driving at these low rates you lose little more by trying to accommodate people. 

I took a pax to a church stop waited 10 min then took her through drive thru fast food on way back home. She asked if I wanted anything while she ordered. When I declined she gave me $5 tip and thanked me for all my help. I was not expecting it so was pkeasant surprise. Husband had called prior to pickup to make sure I was ok with multiple stops.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Funkmeister said:


> Maybe they should. Deactivate malcontents who seem to enjoy disparaging the company that's given them a chance to make a few bucks. Now I'm only making that provocative statement because all of this disdain and lack of understanding what customer service is - is amazing.


I think people understand what "customer service" is, and since these are Uber's customers, they should really be providing and ensuring a proper level of service for them.

As it is, Uber has provided no one to carry the people's bags, or mandate drive thru trips, or anything else. They left it up to the Partners to decide what, if any service will actually be provided.


----------



## WVboyinOH

Uber Uber said:


> Ya right, that 20 bucks you got tip is rare. And it will cost you much more in the long run if you have that mentality.


Most pax do not understand that the per minute rate is a miniscule. I've had a pretty good tip rate for additional stops by just being friendly and explaining our wait rate is only $.18/min vs. $1.10/mile (Columbus, OH) if I'm moving. Most will slip me a couple extra bucks once they realize what they are asking, but certainly not all.


----------



## Jagent

Funkmeister said:


> Now here is a specious argument if ever there was one. I wouldn't mind if you tried that. I want to know if it's true.
> 
> Frankly, the 25 - 28% Uber gets is deserved. They created the app and do all of the marketing and admin so hopefully you can make some money. Cost of doing business.
> 
> Now you're a slave, ehh? You really need to do something else.


Upfront pricing. Start asking your pax how much they're paying. You'll learn that Uber is taking as much as 50% of many fares.

And yes, according to Karen's interpretation of our "contract" with Uber, slavery is an accurate description. 11 cents per minute is an illegal wage according minimum wage laws. If we are contractually obligated to wait on people for 11 cents per minute, we are either slaves or employees. Maybe both. Either way, if Karen is correct, it's illegal.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Funkmeister said:


> Frankly, the 25 - 28% Uber gets is deserved. They created the app and do all of the marketing and admin so hopefully you can make some money. Cost of doing business.
> 
> Unlike some of you, I like what Uber is doing. It's given most of us a chance to make decent money


I think 25-28%, and its really more when you consider the booking fee, is very high. When I was driving for Yellow Cab, I paid a fixed lease regardless of how many trips I made- but it turned out to about 1/4 of my take in tips and fares during an ordinary shift. I paid $58, usually put at least $200 in my pocket. But YC just didn't create and run the system, they also provided a vehicle, insurance, towing,and maintenance f0r their share of the money. All of those costs go to the Partner under the Uber system.

I'm glad to hear you are making decent money- but most Uber partners disagree and quit within very short order- their complaint? not enough money in this racket.


----------



## Suli_B

Some of you really have pampered these passengers so much. I don't know about the cities you drive in but this carp doesn't work in NYC. Never had a person ask me to go thru a drive thru.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Suli_B said:


> Some of you really have pampered these passengers so much. I don't know about the cities you drive in but this carp doesn't work in NYC. Never had a person ask me to go thru a drive thru.


NYC doesn't have many drive-thrus, do they?

I was last in NYC in 1998, stayed several days in a hotel in the Tribeca neighborhood. Plenty of Wendy's and McDonalds, but none that I saw with windows that people could drive up to.


----------



## Suli_B

I_Like_Spam said:


> NYC doesn't have many drive-thrus, do they?
> 
> I was last in NYC in 1998, stayed several days in a hotel in the Tribeca neighborhood. Plenty of Wendy's and McDonalds, but none that I saw with windows that people could drive up to.


NYC is not limited to Manhattan. Most fast food places in Manhattan don't have drive them but in the other boroughs it's very common.


----------



## Funkmeister

westsidebum said:


> I like to help people. I dont care if they tip. If your driving at these low rates you lose little more by trying to accommodate people.
> 
> I took a pax to a church stop waited 10 min then took her through drive thru fast food on way back home. She asked if I wanted anything while she ordered. When I declined she gave me $5 tip and thanked me for all my help. I was not expecting it so was pkeasant surprise. Husband had called prior to pickup to make sure I was ok with multiple stops.


Here's a story for ya...

Within a couple of months of starting to do this I picked up a late nite passenger in SOMA (SF). He was heading to San Jose and it was a POOL. Not a problem. It still would be a nice fare. On the way we finally picked up another passenger in Millbrae (Caltrain/Bart terminal). The entire way, the first rider and I are having a great conversation. It's really a cool trip. When the second rider gets in and we leave the terminal, the first rider spots an In & Out Drive thru and asks could we go through- his treat. Now I know most of you will jump on that bandwagon and say "oh hell no!", "a pool ride can't make stops!", so on and so forth and you would be right. No argument there. It really was a relaxed trip though and we had been vibin' pretty well. I told him our second rider may or may not be down with that but the second rider was more like "I love In & Out. I'm in if you're going to stop." So I said why not but told him he didn't have to get me anything. He insisted though. So I decided I'd get something for my son who cost a small fortune every time I take him there and this could possibly be my last trip of the night.

We got the food and my son's order by itself came to almost $30 but both riders laughed about it. I told him I didn't have a problem paying for it but he was adamant about it being his treat. If you are familiar with In & Out, you know those Drive thru lines can be stupid long and this one was. It took us at least 30 min to get through. Finally we were on our way. I even let them eat in my car and it smelled like a giant hamburger with cooked onions.

I dropped my second rider off in Mountain View and the first one in south San Jose. It was a very nice fare (surge was like 2.1 or something) and both of them actually gave me a tip. $5 from second rider and $20 from first rider. Without the tips it was one of the coolest rides I ever had. Never felt like I was "chauffeuring" anybody. I even had food for my son ( even though I wound up eating some of the fries.)

Frankly I know most of you would go by the book but I try to get a sense of who I'm driving and I go from there. If they seem decent, I'll be as accommodating as I can be. If they come across as pricks or just sketchy, I'll be courteous but I'll keep things real simple.



I_Like_Spam said:


> I think people understand what "customer service" is, and since these are Uber's customers, they should really be providing and ensuring a proper level of service for them.
> 
> As it is, Uber has provided no one to carry the people's bags, or mandate drive thru trips, or anything else. They left it up to the Partners to decide what, if any service will actually be provided.


Most people may understand what customer service is but some have no idea how to provide it. That's the gist of this entire thread.



Jagent said:


> Upfront pricing. Start asking your pax how much they're paying. You'll learn that Uber is taking as much as 50% of many fares.
> 
> And yes, according to Karen's interpretation of our "contract" with Uber, slavery is an accurate description. 11 cents per minute is an illegal wage according minimum wage laws. If we are contractually obligated to wait on people for 11 cents per minute, we are either slaves or employees. Maybe both. Either way, if Karen is correct, it's illegal.


You need to get off the slavery kick - one. Two - leave this $0.11/min alone. What are you talking about - minimum wage? You don't work for Uber. You are not employees.

Uber is not taking 50% of any fare. They are creating revenue streams for themselves - as any good business would do. They have an agreement with you - the driver - for a certain percentage of a fare. That's as far as we go with them. Then they have their clients - our potential riders - who they find add-ons to a fare to bring in more revenue. Other corporations (airlines, restaurants, etc... ) do it all the time. The key is, will the customer pay that amount. The overall cost still has to be competitive. Whatever the market will bear. Remember, other rideshare companies (Lyft, Via, etc...) are waiting to undercut those prices and gain more market share for themselves.



I_Like_Spam said:


> I think 25-28%, and its really more when you consider the booking fee, is very high. When I was driving for Yellow Cab, I paid a fixed lease regardless of how many trips I made- but it turned out to about 1/4 of my take in tips and fares during an ordinary shift. I paid $58, usually put at least $200 in my pocket. But YC just didn't create and run the system, they also provided a vehicle, insurance, towing,and maintenance f0r their share of the money. All of those costs go to the Partner under the Uber system.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you are making decent money- but most Uber partners disagree and quit within very short order- their complaint? not enough money in this racket.


Which goes back to my original point. Most people aren't cut out for this kind of business. We are not employees. We each have independent business which will only be as profitable as we make it. As business owners you have to understand that to be successful, you have to put in the work and figure out what works in the market you are in. The idea that you can work when you want and you have no boss is enticing but you have to know that you are the boss and therefore ultimately responsible for your profitability. If all you want is a part-time gig or something to do during your free time, that's what this will be. You might make a little money but you won't break the bank. It's on you.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Funkmeister said:


> Most people may understand what customer service is but some have no idea how to provide it. That's the gist of this entire thread;
> 
> Which goes back to my original point. Most people aren't cut out for this kind of business. We are not employees. We each have independent business which will only be as profitable as we make it. As business owners you have to understand that to be successful, you have to put in the work and figure out what works in the market you are in. The idea that you can work when you want and you have no boss is enticing but you have to know that you are the boss and therefore ultimately responsible for your profitability. If all you want is a part-time gig or something to do during your free time, that's what this will be. You might make a little money but you won't break the bank. It's on you.


Yellow Cab drivers were a lot more of a "businessperson" that Uber partners. YC drivers could pass out their cards, arrange rides with private customers outside of the entire YC cab system. The only business decision that an Uber driver has to to either turn on the app, or turn it off. Its a craps shoot as to the number and quality of rides you'll end up with.

If I want to shoot craps, I'd stand a lot better chance at the local gambling house. At least they pass me the dice and give me a chance to control my destiny. With Uber, its more arbitrary


----------



## Wardell Curry

Most people may understand what customer service is but some have no idea how to provide it. That's the gist of this entire thread;

Which goes back to my original point. Most people aren't cut out for this kind of business. We are not employees. We each have independent business which will only be as profitable as we make it. As business owners you have to understand that to be successful, you have to put in the work and figure out what works in the market you are in. The idea that you can work when you want and you have no boss is enticing but you have to know that you are the boss and therefore ultimately responsible for your profitability. If all you want is a part-time gig or something to do during your free time, that's what this will be. You might make a little money but you won't break the bank. It's on you.

Actually, I know how to provide customer service. I just won't provide that service if it comes at the cost of me making money which I determine based on the type of people who ride in my market and off of previous rides. It's really that simple.


----------



## Jagent

Wardell Curry said:


> Most people may understand what customer service is but some have no idea how to provide it. That's the gist of this entire thread;
> 
> Which goes back to my original point. Most people aren't cut out for this kind of business. We are not employees. We each have independent business which will only be as profitable as we make it. As business owners you have to understand that to be successful, you have to put in the work and figure out what works in the market you are in. The idea that you can work when you want and you have no boss is enticing but you have to know that you are the boss and therefore ultimately responsible for your profitability. If all you want is a part-time gig or something to do during your free time, that's what this will be. You might make a little money but you won't break the bank. It's on you.
> 
> Actually, I know how to provide customer service. I just won't provide that service if it comes at the cost of me making money which I determine based on the type of people who ride in my market and off of previous rides. It's really that simple.


Wardell, I'm in total agreement with you. I have a question though. ... Long trip, 50 miles. 5 minutes from the destination, pax asks you to pull into McDonalds so they can take a dump. Do you stop, or tell them we're almost there? Could be a long wait.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Jagent said:


> Wardell, I'm in total agreement with you. I have a question though. ... Long trip, 50 miles. 5 minutes from the destination, pax asks you to pull into McDonalds so they can take a dump. Do you stop, or tell them we're almost there? Could be a long wait.


I'll stop if they need to use the bathroom. That is like stopping to pick up extra pax which I group differently than stopping for them to run errands or go shopping.


----------



## njctuberx

UberMazda6 said:


> I don't think he was trolling. A stop at 711 would have added a few more minutes to his ride. Big deal ! Get over it, you are a driver and you are expected to deliver the service.


It's just too perfect of a story. Like Rideshare Risk Manager.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver

Any stops a rider needs to make better be discussed during the first minute they are in my car, otherwise I might get a trip before the end of theirs and any request for a stop or a round trip they make after that would be an automatic "no".


----------



## SoiCowboy

I can't tell you how many drive-thru fast food joints I've taken pax through. I got a call last Friday night at 3:30 a.m. and the guys says he wants to go to Jack-In-The-Box. <sigh> And like all the others, I'm hoping for a tip. But I know I'll never get one. I even had a TNC driver in the car one night during surging and we waited in line for 20 minutes. "I'll take care of you." Then, nothing.

But this time it'll be different. All customers ask if I want something from the menu and I always decline. But since this was the last ride of the evening and I hadn't eaten in over 12 hours I asked for their Ultimate Burger. $3 ride and a $4 burger.


----------



## Craig M

Xnyte90 said:


> Wow you are already compensated from your time and your demanding more money when she is already spending money and you refuse to take her to where she wants to go? I never do that. That's horrible customer service and I don't care if it's a short or long trip. You are paid to provide a service yet you refused. People like you shouldn't drive. It's makes me so upset that drivers are so greedy and only care about them selves.


Greedy? I get 9 cents a minute to wait. I have a family to take care of. I guess i just think of myself lol. If you be polite and kindly say that you can't there's nothing wrong with it. Keep doing what you're doing and keep losing money


----------



## Back it up Uber

Wardell Curry said:


> I'll stop if they need to use the bathroom. That is like stopping to pick up extra pax which I group differently than stopping for them to run errands or go shopping.


So, you have no problem if a pax has to take a dump in the middle of the ride which will take 10-15 mins but a 2 min stop at a gas station is out of the question?


----------



## Wardell Curry

Back it up Uber said:


> So, you have no problem if a pax has to take a dump in the middle of the ride which will take 10-15 mins but a 2 min stop at a gas station is out of the question?


No because that is different than running errands which can do done on their own time. Or should I just rush to the destination and hope they can hold it until they get out and risk having my car upholstery ruined.?


----------



## Jagent

Wardell Curry said:


> No because that is different than running errands which can do done on their own time. Or should I just rush to the destination and hope they can hold it until they get out and risk having my car upholstery ruined.?


That's what I did. ...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/was-it-an-uberpoo-ride-another-lax-pax-story.159535/


----------



## Back it up Uber

Wardell Curry said:


> No because that is different than running errands which can do done on their own time. Or should I just rush to the destination and hope they can hold it until they get out and risk having my car upholstery ruined.?


No, I don't expect you to make them wait but you also mentioned you have no problem pick up additional pax too. That generally is far worse cause if the 2nd pax takes more than 5 mins you can't cancel and collect the fee. What if the 2nd pax took 20 mins to come out? You going to kick the 1st pax out? The wait for additional pax 99% is going to be longer than a quick run into the gas station.

You also said they can do errands on their own time. Do you even know your clientele at all? Majority of pax don't have their own vehicle, hence why they use Uber.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Back it up Uber said:


> No, I don't expect you to make them wait but you also mentioned you have no problem pick up additional pax too. That generally is far worse cause if the 2nd pax takes more than 5 mins you can't cancel and collect the fee. What if the 2nd pax took 20 mins to come out? You going to kick the 1st pax out? The wait for additional pax 99% is going to be longer than a quick run into the gas station.
> 
> You also said they can do errands on their own time. Do you even know your clientele at all? Majority of pax don't have their own vehicle, hence why they use Uber.


Huh? I think you are confused. I said I don't mind making multiple stops if a 2nd passenger needs to be picked up on the way. Those pickups are usually quick because the person is usually already waiting outside when I get there. And how would I collect a cancel fee if I had to wait for them if the trip has already started? If the 2nd passenger is taking too long to come out,I simply tell the first passenger we have to continue or they can end the trip and wait for the person and call another uber when the person arrives.


----------



## massageuber

Wow I'm kinda disgusted by some of you claiming that customer service should come before all. First off I want to say had the op asked me for a tip I would have 1 stared and complained to uber. Don't hit me up for extra money, just say yes or no.

However I find it sad how some of you are acting as if anyone who doesn't go above and beyond is a bad person. Its called above and beyond for a reason.

Firstly this is ride share. Not every uber driver is doing this for a living. When I was a rider I was aware I was in another person's car and on their time. I had no idea what they had going on in their day and always made any extra request before the trip began. Its basic respect. She assumed he had time to help her run an errand. Behavior like that is part of what turns many part time drivers off. From my experience they were always the friendliest most interesting drivers. In fact its why I will not accept rides on my way to work.

Secondly drivers are independent contractors not employees. Its not our job its our business. When he accepted her ride he accepted to take her from point a to b. That is it. He accepted the ride. He was told to go to point a. When she got in he started the ride. He was told to go to point b. That is it. At no point did he accept to sit in a parking lot waiting for her to shop, not even for 15 seconds. He has the right to turn down any extra request and should not be chastised for doing so. He should be chastised for asking for more money than he agreed to by being an uber driver but not for turning down an extra request.

This is uber's fault in the end. They are so good at social engineering they could easily solve this need themselves. They could add the ability to program multiple stops into the app. I'd bet $1000 that within two years of uber switching over to self driving cars this will be a feature. They also don't need to increase the per minute rate. They could just charge a per minute waiting fee for any wait in between stops. If the charged $0.25 per waiting minute that would encourage the majority of drivers to wait and do fast food runs.

The op was a jerk for asking for more money. However he was right to value his time. As for the young lady, crying when you don't get what you want, not what you need, is a sign that she hasn't been told no enough in her life. She was disrespectful and entitled. She asked the driver to do something extra with no regard for how it would have affected him. Shame on her. Does she cry when the bus driver doesn't stop at her front door instead of the stop? When she requested the ride she agreed to pay to be taken from point a to b. It is selfish of her to assume she deserves more than that. Her period needs to arrive so she can become a respectful woman and not a spoiled child. For the record I would have taken her with out asking for more but doesn't make me better than the op. It just means I had more time and im willing to subsidize her shopping trip.



Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> It's really getting sad for some of these customers. I'll be taking them on their trip, and they will suddenly try to make an extra stop on a two mile ride. They know we won't get paid, they know this makes them a horrible person, but they still do it!!! Jesus people, asking a UBER driver to make an extra stop is like NOT tipping your waiter, you just DONT DO IT!!


I have no problem making an extra 10 minute stop provided the rider change thier destination. When I was a rider that's what I would do. I'd tell the driver I wanted to make a stop so my first stop would be my destination and I'd change my destination once we got thier. That's what I told my second rider who asked if he could drop his friend off and then request me again.


----------



## handiacefailure

If they don't offer to tip upfront I tell them they can change the drop off point in their app and I'll drop them off the (If they live far enough way I know they'll want another Uber I just wait in the parking lot for their ping)


----------



## massageuber

Cableguynoe said:


> That my friend, is NOT kindness! You were getting paid right. How is that kindness? That's like saying a waiter bringing you your drink is kindness.
> 
> On the other hand the waiter might say" sure I'll bring you another drink, but we charge for refills".
> Some here choose to be that kind of restaurant. They'll do it, but they'll charge, while others give it away. It's a business decision. Not kindness.


Thank you! That is the kind of attitude I hated from cab drivers. If you are getting paid to help me you are not being kind and you are not doing me a favor. You are making a business decision.


----------



## Wardell Curry

massageuber said:


> Wow I'm kinda disgusted by some of you claiming that customer service should come before all. First off I want to say had the op asked me for a tip I would have 1 stared and complained to uber. Don't hit me up for extra money, just say yes or no.
> 
> However I find it sad how some of you are acting as if anyone who doesn't go above and beyond is a bad person. Its called above and beyond for a reason.
> 
> Firstly this is ride share. Not every uber driver is doing this for a living. When I was a rider I was aware I was in another person's car and on their time. I had no idea what they had going on in their day and always made any extra request before the trip began. Its basic respect. She assumed he had time to help her run an errand. Behavior like that is part of what turns many part time drivers off. From my experience they were always the friendliest most interesting drivers. In fact its why I will not accept rides on my way to work.
> 
> Secondly drivers are independent contractors not employees. Its not our job its our business. When he accepted her ride he accepted to take her from point a to b. That is it. He accepted the ride. He was told to go to point a. When she got in he started the ride. He was told to go to point b. That is it. At no point did he accept to sit in a parking lot waiting for her to shop, not even for 15 seconds. He has the right to turn down any extra request and should not be chastised for doing so. He should be chastised for asking for more money than he agreed to by being an uber driver but not for turning down an extra request.


 Wait, so I should be chastised for directly asking for a tip for providing an additional stop in this instance? What about the people who indirectly ask for tips with tip jars and passive aggressive notes after every trip? Wtf? She could have simply said no. End of story. Why am I wrong for asking for additional services rendered?


----------



## massageuber

Wardell Curry said:


> Wait, so I should be chastised for directly asking for a tip for providing an additional stop in this instance? What about the people who indirectly ask for tips with tip jars and passive aggressive notes after every trip? Wtf? She could have simply said no. End of story. Why am I wrong for asking for additional services rendered?


You are wrong because you are paid for for the additional service. If you don't think you are being paid enough for it then say no. Passive aggressively asking for a tip is very different from demanding a fee for an extra service on top of what you both agreed to, which is uber's mileage and time fee. When its required its no longer a tip, its a fee.


----------



## Wardell Curry

massageuber said:


> You are wrong because you are paid for for the additional service. If you don't think you are being paid enough for it then say no. Passive aggressively asking for a tip is very different from demanding a fee for an extra service on top of what you both agreed to, which is uber's mileage and time fee. When its required its no longer a tip, its a fee.


 When did I agree to do multiple stops? There is nothing in uber's tos that says you have to make additional stops. That is up to the driver. So how is that wrong? If a pax asks to stop at a drive through and you tell them you will do so only if you are compensated, how is that wrong? You are letting them know of your terms upfront. That isn't wrong or illegal. And call it what you want. A fee or extra charge or tip. It's the same thing.


----------



## PrestonT

I never signed any document or clicked agreement to an terms that stated I am to be anyone's limitless personal driver for less than a buck a mile plus 11 cents a minute.

I typically will make a quick stop for someone, but I am fully in the corner of those who choose not to do so.


----------



## massageuber

Wardell Curry said:


> When did I agree to do multiple stops? There is nothing in uber's tos that says you have to make additional stops. That is up to the driver. So how is that wrong? If a pax asks to stop at a drive through and you tell them you will do so only if you are compensated, how is that wrong? You are letting them know of your terms upfront. That isn't wrong or illegal. And call it what you want. A fee or extra charge or tip. It's the same thing.


Please copy and paste where I said you agreed to make multiple stops.

I said you agreed to be paid based on the miles you drive and the time between when the ride starts and ends. The amount you agreed to be paid for your time is very low but you agreed to it. You do not have to make extra stops. If you decide to make extra stops, it should be based on the amount of money you agreed to be paid for time, which in my market is $0.11.


----------



## Wardell Curry

massageuber said:


> Please copy and paste where I said you agreed to make multiple stops.
> 
> I said you agreed to be paid based on the miles you drive and the time between when the ride starts and ends. The amount you agreed to be paid for your time is very low but you agreed to it. You do not have to make extra stops. If you decide to make extra stops, it should be based on the amount of money you agreed to be paid for time, which in my market is $0.11.


Exactly, I do not have to make extra stops so if certain pax want me to, they have to pay extra. Those are my terms. The pax asked me if I would make an extra stop, I gave her my terms and it didnt work out. So I drove to the original destination.


----------



## Oscar Levant

negeorgia said:


> I have had it happen twice and more if you count the 'we will tip you extra' and when I ask how? With cash? because you can't with the Uber app. Then they don't bring it up again nor cash tip.
> 
> When riders do ask for extra stops and say they will tip, I do ask for it upfront 'because some people forget when the trip ends'.


asking for a tip up front is stupid. tips are a gift, not a quid pro quo. You do it because you want to do it and/or because of customer service considerations, or you don't. if you get a tip, you get a tip, but it's an after thought. if you don't understand this, you ought to. Asking for a tip up front is just wrong. What amazes me is that you can't see it.


----------



## massageuber

Wardell Curry said:


> Exactly, I do not have to make extra stops so if certain pax want me to, they have to pay extra. Those are my terms. The pax asked me if I would make an extra stop, I gave her my terms and it didnt work out. So I drove to the original destination.


The passenger does not have to pay extra. You have to earn extra. There is a difference. Last week I had two ladies in my car. They asked me to go to their car, which was on the way, so they could get something out of it. Uber paid me an extra $0.22 cents for the extra two minutes. That is what I agreed to. The ladies did not pay extra due to up front pricing. You were wrong to demand extra pay because your extra pay is the extra time plus mileage. You know this. You are just trying to save face. I know you know this because you have made sure not to mention the extra money uber would have paid you for the stop.



Oscar Levant said:


> asking for a tip up front is stupid. tips are a gift, not a quid pro quo. You do it because you want to do it and/or because of customer service considerations, or you don't. if you get a tip, you get a tip, but it's an after thought. if you don't understand this, you ought to. Asking for a tip up front is just wrong. What amazes me is that you can't see it.


They can see it. They are so desperate for money they just won't admit it. Its just a bit of cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Wardell Curry

massageuber said:


> The passenger does not have to pay extra. You have to earn extra. There is a difference. Last week I had two ladies in my car. They asked me to go to their car, which was on the way, so they could get something out of it. Uber paid me an extra $0.22 cents for the extra two minutes. That is what I agreed to. The ladies did not pay extra due to up front pricing. You were wrong to demand extra pay because your extra pay is the extra time plus mileage. You know this. You are just trying to save face. I know you know this because you have made sure not to mention the extra money uber would have paid you for the stop.
> 
> They can see it. They are so desperate for money they just won't admit it. Its just a bit of cognitive dissonance.


They asked you and you agreed. No shit I am getting paid the extra time and distance but that doesnt mean I have to agree to that.


----------



## massageuber

Wardell Curry said:


> They asked you and you agreed. No shit I am getting paid the extra time and distance but that doesnt mean I have to agree to that.


Lol for the second time I never said you had to agree. I said you were wrong for hitting the customer up for more money than you agreed to. Im done responding. You know you are wrong. If you went to McDonald's ordered a sandwich and then said oh van i get it with cheese you wouldn't expect them to demand a tip for doing so. They'd either say yes and charge you for the cheese or say no you have to buy another sandwich. They would not say only if you give me a tip and still charge you for the cheese. I tried to defend your right to refuse to do something extra. Yet you are trying to defend your decision to demand an extra fee for service which is probably a violation of the driver contract.


----------



## Wardell Curry

massageuber said:


> Lol for the second time I never said you had to agree. I said you were wrong for hitting the customer up for more money than you agreed to. Im done responding. You know you are wrong. If you went to McDonald's ordered a sandwich and then said oh van i get it with cheese you wouldn't expect them to demand a tip for doing so. They'd either say yes and charge you for the cheese or say no you have to buy another sandwich. They would not say only if you give me a tip and still charge you for the cheese. I tried to defend your right to refuse to do something extra. Yet you are trying to defend your decision to demand an extra fee for service which is probably a violation of the driver contract.


Swing and a miss with the analogy. Making extra stops for pax is not part of the service. The service is taking a passenger from point a to b. And I never forced the pax to pay me extra for taking her to destination. I simply gave her my terms if she wanted an additional stop which is optional for me, not mandatory. If a pax ask me to stop at a mcdonalds drivethrough and I tell them I will only do so if they buy me a cheeseburger, am I wrong? Im giving them my terms. If they choose not to accept it, that is fine. Go home man.


----------



## massageuber

Wardell Curry said:


> Swing and a miss with the analogy. Making extra stops for pax is not part of the service. The service is taking a passenger from point a to b. And I never forced the pax to pay me extra for taking her to destination. I simply gave her my terms if she wanted an additional stop which is optional for me, not mandatory. If a pax ask me to stop at a mcdonalds drivethrough and I tell them I will only do so if they buy me a cheeseburger, am I wrong? Im giving them my terms. If they choose not to accept it, that is fine. Go home man.


Lol remaking a burger because the customer ordered it wrong is not a part of the McDonald's service. Its a perfect analogy. Yes you are wrong for asking for more money on top of the extra money you will get from uber.

Would you be willing to tell uber to deduct the extra money you are being paid for wait time because you had the customer pay you for the time in cash?


----------



## Go4

massageuber said:


> Lol remaking a burger because the customer ordered it wrong is not a part of the McDonald's service. Its a perfect analogy. Yes you are wrong for asking for more money on top of the extra money you will get from uber.
> 
> Would you be willing to tell uber to deduct the extra money you are being paid for wait time because you had the customer pay you for the time in cash?


How long have you been driving? Keep a copy of these posts and reread them in 3 months.
There are a several posters here (me too) that were all gung-ho at first.
I hope your accepting all pings regardless of distance from you, pax rating or pool. That is what you signed up for.
Seriously welcome and good luck


----------



## Wardell Curry

massageuber said:


> Lol remaking a burger because the customer ordered it wrong is not a part of the McDonald's service. Its a perfect analogy. Yes you are wrong for asking for more money on top of the extra money you will get from uber.
> 
> Would you be willing to tell uber to deduct the extra money you are being paid for wait time because you had the customer pay you for the time in cash?


 Mcdonald workers are employees. I am not an employee of Uber. They are simply an intermediary between the pax and I. And there is nothing that says you can't negotiate additional services rendered. This is not in fact wrong. It's simply business however unfair it may seem to the pax. It may seem unfair to the pax but it isn't wrong. Maybe if Uber made drivers employees instead of contractors, they could get rid of loopholes like this.


----------



## tohunt4me

melusine3 said:


> God forbid the little snowflakes have to walk a couple of blocks. I picked up a couple of them at a local mall movie theatre and their end destination was only a mile away. Back in the day, they would have walked the mile, but NOOOOOOO... and they smell... rank. What IS it about these dreadlocked millennials? Anyway, as we arrive at their apartment complex, I stop at the gate. He pitifully says, "can't you drive me to my apartment?" and I said NO, ended trip. Stinky girlfriend says "Don't argue with her." they get out and I one star them. CERTAIN they one-starred me. The thing is, I loathe those complexes, a rabbit warren of twists and turns and numerous speed bumps, just so snowflake doesn't have to walk. We're contributing to the demise of humans.


You don't remember PATCHOULI OIL do you ?


----------



## Flying16150

Cableguynoe said:


> That my friend, is NOT kindness! You were getting paid right? How is that kindness? That's like saying a waiter bringing you your drink is kindness.
> 
> On the other hand the waiter might say" sure I'll bring you another drink, but we charge for refills".
> Some here choose to be that kind of restaurant. They'll do it, but they'll charge, while others give it away. It's a business decision. Not kindness.


Compared to how some drivers feel about stopping for the customer. Yes it was kindness. I was kind enough to stop for them. Duh


----------



## massageuber

Wardell Curry said:


> Mcdonald workers are employees. I am not an employee of Uber. They are simply an intermediary between the pax and I. And there is nothing that says you can't negotiate additional services rendered. This is not in fact wrong. It's simply business however unfair it may seem to the pax. It may seem unfair to the pax but it isn't wrong. Maybe if Uber made drivers employees instead of contractors, they could get rid of loopholes like this.


Once again since the rider will be paying you personally for your time to go through the drive through or make a second stop will you refund the amount uber is paying you for that time.



Go4 said:


> How long have you been driving? Keep a copy of these posts and reread them in 3 months.
> There are a several posters here (me too) that were all gung-ho at first.
> I hope your accepting all pings regardless of distance from you, pax rating or pool. That is what you signed up for.
> Seriously welcome and good luck


Lol I've worked in customer service all my life. Everything you guys complain about I've dealt with before. Don't assume I'll become bitter because you are. I don't accept every ride because that is not what I signed up for. I'm an independent contractor not an employee. I've even defended the guys right to say no. All im saying is that he is wrong to demand an extra fee for a service he is being paid for. He could have just said no if he felt it wasn't worth the pay he agreed to.


----------



## Flying16150

massageuber said:


> Once again since the rider will be paying you personally for your time to go through the drive through or make a second stop will you refund the amount uber is paying you for that time.


They never paid me personally unless your counting the tip at the end of the ride which doesn't count. I wasted way to much empty space on this subject at people who have no clue what this job is.


----------



## massageuber

Flying16150 said:


> They never paid me personally unless your counting the tip at the end of the ride which doesn't count. I wasted way to much empty space on this subject at people who have no clue what this job is.


I wasn't speaking to you. I was speaking to the op who asked for a fee that he wants to claim as a tip. Tips are optional, fees are not. She did not get the option to have the extra service and not tip him. That made it a fee.


----------



## Wardell Curry

massageuber said:


> Once again since the rider will be paying you personally for your time to go through the drive through or make a second stop will you refund the amount uber is paying you for that time.
> 
> Lol I've worked in customer service all my life. Everything you guys complain about I've dealt with before. Don't assume I'll become bitter because you are. I don't accept every ride because that is not what I signed up for. I'm an independent contractor not an employee. I've even defended the guys right to say no. All im saying is that he is wrong to demand an extra fee for a service he is being paid for. He could have just said no if he felt it wasn't worth the pay he agreed to.


Who is bitter? Im not the complaining about customer service to the pax but ok? Im not the one that said I will report drivers to uber for negotiating terms outside of uber's tos.


----------



## massageuber

Wardell Curry said:


> Who is bitter? Im not the complaining about customer service to the pax but ok? Im not the one that said I will report drivers to uber for negotiating terms outside of uber's tos.


Yep when I was a customer I would always complain when a driver would do anything other than show up, pick me up and drop me off. I complained every time a driver would call and ask me where I was going. I even stopped hailing uber in mid town because it was so bad. You could have just said no. You could have had her update the destination and tell her you could only wait five minutes. If she took longer you could have ended the trip. Instead you tried to implement a side hustle and then complain about it online. As a business man that's not a good look. Lol.


----------



## phoneguy

Uber is based off of mileage. So if the trip added a mile and took 3 minutes to get CIGS, then you would have gotten ($1.05 + $0.45)*.75 = $1.13. That works out to be $22.50 per hour. It also made a customer happy, happy customer mean more future rides, and a possible tip for this ride. 

So I have no problem doing this, but I tell the passenger not to take to long, the per minute rate is low since I am not moving. I have only had 2 people take longer then 3 minutes on stops like that. I have been doing this for 2 years and over 4000+ rides.


----------



## Mark Johnson

Go4 said:


> How long have you been driving? Keep a copy of these posts and reread them in 3 months.
> There are a several posters here (me too) that were all gung-ho at first.
> I hope your accepting all pings regardless of distance from you, pax rating or pool. That is what you signed up for.
> Seriously welcome and good luck


Ignore massageuber. They are either a troll or just choose to be naive...

When you see rates go from *$1.20* to *$0.75* per mile in your city while Uber increases pax expectations of what a "5-star" ride should be, your view changes drastically. At *$1.20* per mile I would gladly stop by a drive-thru for pax but those days are LONG gone and you can blame Uber's greed for that.

So if massageuber wants to wait for pax while they eat their food at restaurants, more power to him. How you run your business is up to you.


----------



## evette402002

Drago619 said:


> Last time a rider asked me to stop at a gas station before his house so he can by cigs. I didnt ask for anything extra just said no problem. Pulled in he jumped out and was quick, he got back in and handed me a 20 and said thanks...id try it sometime without asking for more money if i were u..


I picked up a pax yesterday from an urgent care facility, he asked if I could make a stop, so he could grab his food near his home, and I said okay. He had already called in his order so the food would be ready. Then he asked if I could stop again at the pharmacy to get his pain meds since he had a broken arm and was in extreme pain. I said okay, then he gave me a $20. tip.


----------



## Cableguynoe

I have been asked to make stops several times. Only once did I regret it and thought to myself that I'll never do that again. 

The other day a guy asks me to go jack in the box, near his destination. My first drive thru request. I almost said no, but it was a slow morning so I said what the hell. 
Before we even get there he hands me a $5 bill. After he got his food and change her hands me 2 more dollars. This doubled the total fare. 

Crazy thing is he had gotten a DUI and was on his way to community service. Funny how the people that are struggling the most can sometimes be the most generous.


----------



## massageuber

Mark Johnson said:


> Ignore massageuber. They are either a troll or just choose to be naive...
> 
> When you see rates go from *$1.25* to *$0.75* per mile in your city while Uber increases pax expectations of what a "5-star" ride should be, your view changes drastically. At *$1.20* per mile I would gladly stop by a drive-thru for pax but those days are LONG gone and you can blame Uber's greed for that.
> 
> So if massageuber wants to wait for pax while they eat their food at restaurants, more power to him. How you run your business is up to you.


I have said at least five times that he doesn't have to say yes. I even dedicated the end of my first post to criticizing his customer. In fact the first paragraph of my very first post on this site is defending his right to say no.

I'll give anyone on this site $50 for providing evidence that I said the op was wrong for refusing her request.


----------



## Cableguynoe

massageuber said:


> I have said at least five times that he doesn't have to say yes. I even dedicated the end of my first post to criticizing his customer. In fact the first paragraph of my very first post on this site is defending his right to say no.
> 
> I'll give anyone on this site $50 for providing evidence that I said the op was wrong for refusing her request.


$50? Why would you risk a full days work?


----------



## massageuber

Cableguynoe said:


> $50? Why would you risk a full days work?


Lol its very sad that $50 could be a whole days work, however there is no risk. I don't believe the op had to fulfill her request and haven't said so. They are purposely misinterpreting my words so they won't be able to find a quote.


----------



## Wardell Curry

massageuber said:


> I have said at least five times that he doesn't have to say yes. I even dedicated the end of my first post to criticizing his customer. In fact the first paragraph of my very first post on this site is defending his right to say no.
> 
> I'll give anyone on this site $50 for providing evidence that I said the op was wrong for refusing her request.


You said I was wrong for negotiating an additional service because I would already be compensated an additional amount for that same service. Then you said I should have just said no stops. Well, I at least gave her an additional option(however fair or unfair) for the stop if she wanted it which she was free to decline.


----------



## massageuber

Wardell Curry said:


> You said I was wrong for negotiating an additional service because I would already be compensated an additional amount for that same service. Then you said I should have just said no stops. Well, I at least gave her an additional option(however fair or unfair) for the stop if she wanted it which she was free to decline.


Nope that's not what I said. Go ahead and copy and paste it lol. I said you were wrong for asking for an additional fee outside of the time and mileage fee you get from uber. My second ride with uber I negotiated a second service. The guy wanted to drop his friend off and then request another ride. I told him to just change the destination after we got to his friends place just in case uber didn't pair us. I got a longer more lucrative ride and a tip while depriving uber a second booking fee. I would have just told her to update the drop off address to 7-11 and then update it when she got back in the car. I would have told her I can only wait five minutes. If she took longer I would have ended the trip and 1 stared her.


----------



## Cableguynoe

I wonder if self driving cars will be kind and wait while people " just going to run in real quick".


----------



## Wardell Curry

massageuber said:


> Nope that's not what I said. Go ahead and copy and paste it lol. I said you were wrong for asking for an additional fee outside of the time and mileage fee you get from uber. My second ride with uber I negotiated a second service. The guy wanted to drop his friend off and then request another ride. I told him to just change the destination after we got to his friends place just in case uber didn't pair us. I got a longer more lucrative ride and a tip while depriving uber a second booking fee. I would have just told her to update the drop off address to 7-11 and then update it when she got back in the car. I would have told her I can only wait five minutes. If she took longer I would have ended the trip and 1 stared her.


Lol, you are hilarious. That is what i said above. I am charging the pax extra for making a stop on top of the additional amount being charged to her for the added distance and time because of the stop. The stop being the additional service and the additional amount the pax is paying outside of Uber being the fee. WTF are you saying man?


----------



## massageuber

Cableguynoe said:


> I wonder if self driving cars will be kind and wait while people " just going to run in real quick".


They will. Uber will just charge$.5 a minute at pit stops.



Wardell Curry said:


> Lol, you are hilarious. That is what i said above. I am charging the pax extra for making a stop on top of the additional amount being charged to her for the added distance and time because of the stop. The stop being the additional service and the additional amount the pax is paying outside of Uber being the fee. WTF are you saying man?


Im saying you should not charge extra. What I have not said is that you should have done it. I said either do it without the extra charge or not at all. Thank you for admitting it was an extra charge on top of your pay from uber for the extra time and distance. You were dancing around that forever lol. You still never told me if you would refund uber for the extra time since you wanted to charge for it outside the app.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Cableguynoe said:


> I wonder if self driving cars will be kind and wait while people " just going to run in real quick".


Once Uber gets self-drivers on the road, they'll institute a "tip" option on the app. Pre-enter the suggested 20% gratuity, the passenger will have to write over it, if they want to change it.


----------



## massageuber

I_Like_Spam said:


> Once Uber gets self-drivers on the road, they'll institute a "tip" option on the app. Pre-enter the suggested 20% gratuity, the passenger will have to write over it, if they want to change it.


Lol and when the customer zeros out it will ask, "are you sure you want to be ungrateful and not tip. Wow! Ok!"


----------



## Wardell Curry

massageuber said:


> They will. Uber will just charge$.5 a minute at pit stops.
> 
> Im saying you should not charge extra. What I have not said is that you should have done it. I said either do it without the extra charge or not at all. Thank you for admitting it was an extra charge on top of your pay from uber for the extra time and distance. You were dancing around that forever lol. You still never told me if you would refund uber for the extra time since you wanted to charge for it outside the app.


It was obvious that it was an extra charge outside of the additional cost of the trip based on the additional time and distance added. I'm not sure why I had to point that out now but ok. And no, Im not refunding her the part that Uber is charging her. And why shouldn't I charge extra if I feel I can make more by doing it? I'm not forcing them into a decision. I'm simply giving them an alternative option rather than flat out saying no that they are free to accept or decline. If they feel it is worth it to them, fine. If not, that is fine too. There is nothing unfair or wrong about this.


----------



## Flying16150

Have any of you heard "What goes around, comes around" looks as though many of you could use a lesson. People it don't cost us anything to be kind or nice to our customers. Its not their fault we decided to work for Uber. 
Next time try and feel what it's like to not have transportation and have to ask others.


----------



## massageuber

Wardell Curry said:


> It was obvious that it was an extra charge outside of the additional cost of the trip based on the additional time and distance added. I'm not sure why I had to point that out now but ok. And no, Im not refunding her the part that Uber is charging her. And why shouldn't I charge extra if I feel I can make more by doing it? I'm not forcing them into a decision. I'm simply giving them an alternative option rather than flat out saying no that they are free to accept or decline. If they feel it is worth it to them, fine. If not, that is fine too. There is nothing unfair or wrong about this.


We just disagree no biggie. I got what I wanted out of you which was you owning up to it.



Flying16150 said:


> Have any of you heard "What goes around, comes around" looks as though many of you could use a lesson. People it don't cost us anything to be kind or nice to our customers. Its not their fault we decided to work for Uber.
> Next time try and feel what it's like to not have transportation and have to ask others.


The funny part is that he works for a company that uses his own logic against him.

"And why shouldn't I charge extra if I feel I can make more by doing it?"

This is what motivates Travis and destroyed the taxi industry.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Flying16150 said:


> Have any of you heard "What goes around, comes around" looks as though many of you could use a lesson. People it don't cost us anything to be kind or nice to our customers. Its not their fault we decided to work for Uber.
> Next time try and feel what it's like to not have transportation and have to ask others.


It doesn't cost you anything except money. This was covered earlier in the thread with many examples given to support it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Flying16150 said:


> Have any of you heard "What goes around, comes around" looks as though many of you could use a lesson. People it don't cost us anything to be kind or nice to our customers. Its not their fault we decided to work for Uber.
> Next time try and feel what it's like to not have transportation and have to ask others.


You can be nice while telling the person "I'm sorry, but no, not at this price".



massageuber said:


> "And why shouldn't I charge extra if I feel I can make more by doing it?"
> 
> This is what motivates Travis and destroyed the taxi industry.


I don't know about the taxi industry in Texas, but in Pennsylvania it was heavily regulated. A group of bureaucrats in Harrisburg had to approve any changes in fares.


----------



## massageuber

I_Like_Spam said:


> You can be nice while telling the person "I'm sorry, but no, not at this price".
> 
> I don't know about the taxi industry in Texas, but in Pennsylvania it was heavily regulated. A group of bureaucrats in Harrisburg had to approve any changes in fares.


Who do you think drove that regulation. It was the taxi industry itself seeking to protect profits by limiting competition. Because if I can charge more buy artificially limiting the number of people I compete with through regulation then why not? The taxi industry constantly talks about lack of fairness but do not hear them asking to be deregulated. Regulation was good for business.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

massageuber said:


> Who do you think drove that regulation. It was the taxi industry itself seeking to protect profits by limiting competition. Because if I can charge more buy artificially limiting the number of people I compete with through regulation then why not? The taxi industry constantly talks about lack of fairness but do not hear them asking to be deregulated. Regulation was good for business.


I don't know about other places, but the cab company didn't benefit at all from an increase in fares, they made their money from a flat rate lease that they charged each driver. You had to pay it regardless.

BTW, there was always a lot of cutthroat competition in the ride-for-hire business. Not only other cab drivers sometimes stealing fares and jumping posts, but limo drivers, hotel courtesy vans, jitneys all competing for the trips.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

massageuber said:


> Who do you think drove that regulation. It was the taxi industry itself seeking to protect profits by limiting competition. Because if I can charge more buy artificially limiting the number of people I compete with through regulation then why not? The taxi industry constantly talks about lack of fairness but do not hear them asking to be deregulated. Regulation was good for business.


Regulation is good for everyone. Are ants making money in the age of Uber Saturation? No, of course not.


----------



## tohunt4me

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I did a McDonald's drive thru today. The pax tried to tell me her order and I calmly ignored her and opened her window so she could order.
> Whole thing grossed me a buck.
> At Uber rates it would have been a dime.
> For me, it's a no brainer. Buck more on the meter is real money.
> Uber, not so much.


They buy me food often !



I_Like_Spam said:


> Once Uber gets self-drivers on the road, they'll institute a "tip" option on the app. Pre-enter the suggested 20% gratuity, the passenger will have to write over it, if they want to change it.


If the cheap pax start tipping Uber Robot cars . . .


----------



## massageuber

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't know about other places, but the cab company didn't benefit at all from an increase in fares, they made their money from a flat rate lease that they charged each driver. You had to pay it regardless.
> 
> BTW, there was always a lot of cutthroat competition in the ride-for-hire business. Not only other cab drivers sometimes stealing fares and jumping posts, but limo drivers, hotel courtesy vans, jitneys all competing for the trips.


And you don't think the value of the lease had any connection to the the value of being a taxi driver that was was overly inflated by regulation. Incumbents always use government regulation to protect themselves from competition. Even on this site many want the government to artificially increase rates and limit competition. Government doesn't just regulate because it's fun. They either due it to address a problem or to protect a group of people or companies. Often time using saftey as a guise to protect powerful interest.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Regulation is good for everyone. Are ants making money in the age of Uber Saturation? No, of course not.


This situation is unsustainable in the longterm, people aren't going to run their cars into the ground indefinitely for current rates. The difference between Uber and say, the Steel Industry in the days of unionism, is that Frick owned the means of production and the workers just had their labor. The current situation has the workers owning both their labor and the means of production- their cars.

The whole thing is going to sort out I'm sure.


----------



## Wardell Curry

massageuber said:


> Who do you think drove that regulation. It was the taxi industry itself seeking to protect profits by limiting competition. Because if I can charge more buy artificially limiting the number of people I compete with through regulation then why not? The taxi industry constantly talks about lack of fairness but do not hear them asking to be deregulated. Regulation was good for business.


That could not be further from the truth here. You used to be able to drive Uber in NYC with your personal insurance and without registering with a car base or getting TLC plates. It was a rideshare driver's dream because the costs to drive were much lower. The Taxi Unions areoud the city fought that and made it so all rideshare drivers needed commercial insurance which you can only obtain by registering with a car base, TLC license plates, a TLC license(now merged with the taxi license). Their hope was the high costs and effort now needed just to get started driving for companies like Lyft or Uber would potential target away from companies like Uber and Lyft and keep the business with taxis. But alas, there are a limited number of taxis in the cities, something like 13000 if Im not mistaken. Uber has no limit on cars. So people eventually said **** it, I'll do Uber even at a rate about 30% cheaper than taxis. Regulation has driven more people toward non-taxi services like Uber and saturated the market even more.


----------



## massageuber

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Regulation is good for everyone. Are ants making money in the age of Uber Saturation? No, of course not.


And they are not entitled to make money driving for uber. Look at how expensive healthcare is. A HUGE part of that is regulation to protect certain groups from competition, like doctors versus mid level professionals like nurse practitioners and physical therapist.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

massageuber said:


> And you don't think the value of the lease had any connection to the the value of being a taxi driver that was was overly inflated by regulation.


The amount of money earned by taxi drivers wasn't "over inflated" at all, the job paid what the market was. Yellow Cab had a state license for aa hundred more cabs than they ever put on the road.

Uber just made it "cool" and "high tech" to go out in your own car and taxi people around.


----------



## massageuber

I_Like_Spam said:


> This situation is unsustainable in the longterm, people aren't going to run their cars into the ground indefinitely for current rates. The difference between Uber and say, the Steel Industry in the days of unionism, is that Frick owned the means of production and the workers just had their labor. The current situation has the workers owning both their labor and the means of production- their cars.
> 
> The whole thing is going to sort out I'm sure.


The whole thing will sort out if wages continue to grow. What allows uber to keep wages low are the full time workers who need it. If those workers found better employment uber would be forced to pay more. They know this. That's why they keep dropping there standards on cars to attract poorer more desperate drivers.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

massageuber said:


> The whole thing will sort out if wages continue to grow. What allows uber to keep wages low are the full time workers who need it. If those workers found better employment uber would be forced to pay more. They know this. That's why they keep dropping there standards on cars to attract poorer more desperate drivers.


I think they are dropping standards because a lot of people quit pretty quickly, and they need to expand the base of eligible vehicles. I don't think that the problem is the number of underemployed people out there. I drove Yellow Cab in the wake of the Steel Collapse, Pittsburgh's economy was moribund and they still couldn't get enough people behind the wheel of their cabs.


----------



## massageuber

Wardell Curry said:


> That could not be further from the truth here. You used to be able to drive Uber in NYC with your personal insurance and without registering with a car base or getting TLC plates. It was a rideshare driver's dream because the costs to drive were much lower. The Taxi Unions areoud the city fought that and made it so all rideshare drivers needed commercial insurance which you can only obtain by registering with a car base, TLC license plates, a TLC license(now merged with the taxi license). Their hope was the high costs and effort now needed just to get started driving for companies like Lyft or Uber would potential target away from companies like Uber and Lyft and keep the business with taxis. But alas, there are a limited number of taxis in the cities, something like 13000 if Im not mistaken. Uber has no limit on cars. So people eventually said &%[email protected]!* it, I'll do Uber even at a rate about 30% cheaper than taxis. Regulation has driven more people toward non-taxi services like Uber and saturated the market even more.


I agree with you. Taxi's were the incumbent and sought to use regulation to limit their competition from uber. Because the barrier to entry for an uber driver was so low it had an affect on wages. Competition generally lowers profit. For example, if you and I were competing directly my choice to not charge an extra fee would affect your ability to collect it. The customer would view your fee as too expensive because I showed her it could be done for less.



I_Like_Spam said:


> I think they are dropping standards because a lot of people quit pretty quickly, and they need to expand the base of eligible vehicles. I don't think that the problem is the number of underemployed people out there. I drove Yellow Cab in the wake of the Steel Collapse, Pittsburgh's economy was moribund and they still couldn't get enough people behind the wheel of their cabs.


Part of that is because of the regulations. The regulations artificially constricted the supply of labor. That's why uber is desperately fighting finger print background checks, which I support. They deter part timers from signing up and scare people with bad driving records from even applying. They even started their vehicle solutions program to attract the car less to drive for uber.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

massageuber said:


> Part of that is because of the regulations. The regulations artificially constricted the supply of labor. .


The regulations and requirements to be a Yellow Cab driver weren't very stringent. They fingerprinted me, took my picture, made me pay $10 for a permanent Hack license. I had to pass a written test, showing I knew where the airport,stadiums and hospitals and other landmarks were, and went through a 6 hour Cab College course how to work the meter and radio, a short film encouraging drivers to be helpful if they want big tips.

I applied on Monday morning, and was driving my first shift on Friday.


----------



## massageuber

I_Like_Spam said:


> The amount of money earned by taxi drivers wasn't "over inflated" at all, the job paid what the market was. Yellow Cab had a state license for aa hundred more cabs than they ever put on the road.
> 
> Uber just made it "cool" and "high tech" to go out in your own car and taxi people around.


So why is uber able to undercut taxi drivers if their fare wasn't over inflated? Uber does not subsidize every ride. They have not subsidize any of my drives. I drove a guy to the airport and made $17. He paid around $25. Four years ago I took a cab on the exact same route from the same hotel around the same time and paid $60. Uber did not subsidize the fair. I was given no guarantee. Clearly their was room for lower price in the market.



I_Like_Spam said:


> The regulations and requirements to be a Yellow Cab driver weren't very stringent. They fingerprinted me, took my picture, made me pay $10 for a permanent Hack license. I had to pass a written test, showing I knew where the airport,stadiums and hospitals and other landmarks were, and went through a 6 hour Cab College course how to work the meter and radio, a short film encouraging drivers to be helpful if they want big tips.
> 
> I applied on Monday morning, and was driving my first shift on Friday.


You would be amazed at how many people wouldn't drive for uber if they had to go through that. The much regulation would force wages higher by detering those who only kinda want to do it and are afraid of test which are a lot of people. I wouldn't drive a cab myself because I don't want riders assuming I know the city.

Even the word shift would discourage applicants.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

massageuber said:


> So why is uber able to undercut taxi drivers if their fare wasn't over inflated?


Uber doesn't have to buy, maintain and store a fleet of vehicles, or buy fuel for that matter. All of those expenses have to be accounted for by Yellow Cab.


----------



## massageuber

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber doesn't have to buy, maintain and store a fleet of vehicles, or buy fuel for that matter. All of those expenses have to be accounted for by Yellow Cab.


Which in turn passes the cost to the cab driver through leasing. Neither yellow cab or uber ultimately eats the cost of the car. In both situations the driver does. Infact leasing the car in Houston was another barrier that held me back from driving a cab. Once I was told how much id have to pay upfront to lease the cab it soured my desire to drive.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Uber passes the biggest expenses to the owner operator.
And still doesn't work.
Uber lost 3 billion last year.
In Murica, it costs between $15,000 and $30,000 to break even on a taxi for 365 days. I've done hundreds of postings on UPnet describing how a taxi without a saleable medallion has the same cost structure as an Uber car.
Cook it any way you want- Every mile costs $$$.


----------



## Haskel45

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber passes the biggest expenses to the owner operator.
> And still doesn't work.
> Uber lost 3 billion last year.
> In Murica, it costs between $15,000 and $30,000 to break even on a taxi for 365 days. I've done hundreds of postings on UPnet describing how a taxi without a saleable medallion has the same cost structure as an Uber car.
> Cook it any way you want- Every mile costs $$$.


Explain to me how me driving my car 1 mile costs uber anything?


----------



## Flying16150

Wardell Curry said:


> It doesn't cost you anything except money. This was covered earlier in the thread with many examples given to support it.


Why am I not surprised, after all you are a New Yorker right. Hey it's really up to the driver regardless where you drive. I will continue to do things the way I do them. If it does cost me oh well it's only money.


----------



## KekeLo

wk1102 said:


> Meanie!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Haskel45 said:


> Explain to me how me driving my car 1 mile costs uber anything?


It doesn't. It costs the driver (owner of the car) everything. You are either being pedantic or else did not understand my post.


----------



## negeorgia

Oscar Levant said:


> asking for a tip up front is stupid. tips are a gift, not a quid pro quo. You do it because you want to do it and/or because of customer service considerations, or you don't. if you get a tip, you get a tip, but it's an after thought. if you don't understand this, you ought to. Asking for a tip up front is just wrong. What amazes me is that you can't see it.


To clarify for you. I only ask upfront to clarify that the pax comprehends that they cannot leave a tip in the app with Uber. That it must be with cash and ONLY if they mention it first.


----------



## massageuber

negeorgia said:


> To clarify for you. I only ask upfront to clarify that the pax comprehends that they cannot leave a tip in the app with Uber. That it must be with cash and ONLY if they mention it first.


That seems more passive aggressive than helpful


----------



## negeorgia

massageuber said:


> That seems more passive aggressive than helpful


It is very helpful in determining who has cash for a tip and who is making the claim that they will tip if I _______ and don't know that they cannot tip with the Uber app.


----------



## nickd8775

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It doesn't. It costs the driver (owner of the car) everything. You are either being pedantic or else did not understand my post.


It costs Uber if there's an incentive


----------



## massageuber

negeorgia said:


> It is very helpful in determining who has cash for a tip and who is making the claim that they will tip if I _______ and don't know that they cannot tip with the Uber app.


I'm not saying it's not helpful to you. If I got in an uber and a driver tried to educate me on tipping I'd see it as a passive aggressive way to tell me they are expecting a tip. I'd probably withhold my tip because tips are a form of gratitude. Once the person you are tipping makes it clear a tip is expected it becomes a fee. You have the right to feel the way you do. Just don't expect everyone to see it like your just trying to educate them and not hitting them up for more money.


----------



## negeorgia

massageuber said:


> I'm not saying it's not helpful to you. If I got in an uber and a driver tried to educate me on tipping I'd see it as a passive aggressive way to tell me they are expecting a tip. I'd probably withhold my tip because tips are a form of gratitude. Once the person you are tipping makes it clear a tip is expected it becomes a fee. You have the right to feel the way you do. Just don't expect everyone to see it like your just trying to educate them and not hitting them up for more money.


Please figure out the context of my point.

After a pax mentions tipping me if I do them a favor. I ask them how they are planning on tipping me because they cannot leave me a tip with the Uber app. If they have no cash, they shut up about it. If they say with cash, I ask for it up front because it is awkward at the end of the trip (according to Uber).


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Went through a drive through yesterday. Very slow line-out was $5 of the total cab fare.
Totally would have bounced them if I was Uber.


----------



## massageuber

negeorgia said:


> Please figure out the context of my point.
> 
> After a pax mentions tipping me if I do them a favor. I ask them how they are planning on tipping me because they cannot leave me a tip with the Uber app. If they have no cash, they shut up about it. If they say with cash, I ask for it up front because it is awkward at the end of the trip (according to Uber).


I understood you. A lot of you on here have a problem understanding that people don't have to agree with you. I think you are tacky. Id one star and complain on you in a heartbeat.


----------



## negeorgia

massageuber said:


> I understood you. A lot of you on here have a problem understanding that people don't have to agree with you. I think you are tacky. Id one star and complain on you in a heartbeat.


If pax were not so ignorant of what the Uber app says about tipping their Uber driver, things would be easier. What would you report me for? Soliciting tips is not against Uber policy. Asking how the tip would happen is certainly not against policy. If you are not an ignorant 22 year old that claims they would tip while having no cash, the conversation would never take place.


----------



## Reynob Moore

You still would have been paid for the time you went out of your way. I dont get this. why does she even have to tip for that, the app tracks all your time and movements. They could say they want a ride half a mile but if you take them 200 miles you get paid for the 200 miles. 

You sir appear to be a remarkably apelike individual imo.


----------



## Haskel45

At a taco bell drive-thru right now, 3.2x surge though, no way I'm waiting 20 minutes somewhere for 10c a minute. Some of you are just very square individuals, goodie two shoes. Some of you drive on platforms and in markets where you can afford to wait. Some you obviously don't depend of this for any significant portion of your income you can waste a bunch of idle time.

Come drive X Sofla I GUARANTEE you'll be singing a different tune.

Some dude said; "it's only money" lol wow

I got to remember to use that in the future, when my landlord text me wondering why I'm 5 days late on the rent....hey it's only money lmao


----------



## Oscar Levant

negeorgia said:


> To clarify for you. I only ask upfront to clarify that the pax comprehends that they cannot leave a tip in the app with Uber. That it must be with cash and ONLY if they mention it first.


You can clarify that the Uber app doesn't allow for tipping. But asking for a tip upfront is wrong. If you do that, then it is quid pro quo, and not a tip.



Haskel45 said:


> At a taco bell drive-thru right now, 3.2x surge though, no way I'm waiting 20 minutes somewhere for 10c a minute. Some of you are just very square individuals, goodie two shoes. Some of you drive on platforms and in markets where you can afford to wait. Some you obviously don't depend of this for any significant portion of your income you can waste a bunch of idle time.
> 
> Come drive X Sofla I GUARANTEE you'll be singing a different tune.
> 
> Some dude said; "it's only money" lol wow
> 
> I got to remember to use that in the future, when my landlord text me wondering why I'm 5 days late on the rent....hey it's only money lmao


I don't wait in food lines. In fact, I believe Uber policy is in accordance with this, we don't have to. We are under no obligation to wait for riders in food lines. I don't. I also dont' ask for tips. If a rider asks me about it, I say it is Uber's policy that drivers are allowed to receive cash tips, only, there is no in app tipping. If you are worried about your rating, I explain that because uber stacks calls ( gives drivers a new call before the passenger is dropped off ) we no longer can wait in lines. That usually solves the rating issue.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Reynob Moore said:


> You still would have been paid for the time you went out of your way. I dont get this. why does she even have to tip for that, the app tracks all your time and movements. They could say they want a ride half a mile but if you take them 200 miles you get paid for the 200 miles.
> 
> You sir appear to be a remarkably apelike individual imo.


Of course you don't get it. You're probably new to this business. I choose how much my time is worth, not Uber. So while I am being paid to wait around, if I don't feel it is worth it to me, I can choose not to wait or charge more for it. That is one benefit of not being an employee. Uber can't completely control you. Oh, and nice insult at the end. You really got me man.


----------



## negeorgia

Oscar Levant said:


> You can clarify that the Uber app doesn't allow for tipping. But asking for a tip upfront is wrong. If you do that, then it is quid pro quo, and not a tip.


It usually goes something like this. Hey, could we stop at Taco Bell, I will give you a little extra. Me: as long as you know that you cannot tip with the app, it has to be with cash. That either stops it right there or they check their wallet and say I only have 3 ones or is a 5/10 OK? Or do you have change for a $20? 80% of the time, I have the money before we reach the window.


----------



## Derpdederpdederp

I only stop if they seem cool and usually the folks around here will buy you something too i.e. Dr. Pepper (my fave lol)


----------

